#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-21
<Bigleon> It is so much fun revolver i started playing with linux my senior year of HS! I love vast universe applications and the utter freeness :P
<revolverXD1> lucid lynx the netbook and the desktop one
<Bigleon> Revolver i recommend playing with kubuntu :D
<zkriesse> revolverXD1: cool
 * zkriesse uses Ubuntu Lucid with the Kubuntu added on
<revolverXD1> yeah part of the reason i decided to move to linux is becasu
<Bigleon> I have no love for Gnome interface...
<revolverXD1> because i really want to learn shell  :)
<zkriesse> Bigleon: lol
<Bigleon> If i remember right didn't they drop gnome in 10.4
<revolverXD1> oh nope still here
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: maybe you're thinking of the point that in 10.10 they're moving to Gnome 3.0
<Bigleon> That might be it nUboon...
<Bigleon> I read my /. daily and possibly just mis remembered the details.
<revolverXD1> lol this is great from one problem to another :\ my menu editor dosent work
<Bigleon> Isn't there emulation software that i can run a linux distro on my win7
<revolverXD1> but from what i remember when it did work you could practicly throw out all the items you dont want to see and will have only one tab with the stuff you want
<Bigleon> Revolver is it giving you an error or just a hard time?
<revolverXD1> live cd
<zkriesse> Bigleon: yes
<revolverXD1> nope just wont start
<Bigleon> I'm not talking live cd... i'm talking like virtual desktop...
<revolverXD1> ah let me check
<revolverXD1> temulator
<zkriesse> Bigleon: There is just don't recall
<Bigleon> Uhh recolver shouold check the website, it's for sale lol
<revolverXD1> lol sorry i didnt meant to type it here
<revolverXD1> its for sale for around 4 months allready :)
<revolverXD1> and unfortunnaly it has only win emulators
<Bigleon> *to the VD wiki*
<revolverXD1> lol
<zkriesse> revolverXD1: Bigleon looking to join this team maybe?
<Bigleon> zkrieese I'll consider if i get a full time linux box up.
<revolverXD1> im too much of a noob to join any team
<revolverXD1> but im learning
<Bigleon> alright Virtual Desktop isn't exactly what i want i assume...
<Bigleon> I need something that effectively will run Linux inside of Win7 :P
<revolverXD1> VMware?
<Bigleon> YES thats word i was looking for
<revolverXD1> lol
<Bigleon> Now to find opensource VMware...
<revolverXD1> ouch that a little bit pricy
<zkriesse> revolverXD1: That's why this is called the "Beginners Team"
<zkriesse> It takes the new guys and makes them awesome
<zkriesse> Like me
<Bigleon> here is my plan, i got a nice 32" LCD, with HDMI connector to my 64bit LP so i can multi box wow :D
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: VitualBox .  Free and some think actually better than VMWare.
<Bigleon> If i remember right there is a free multibox software on linux... i know all windows one cost... :(
<Bigleon> thank you nUboon2age checking it out now.
<revolverXD1> do i need to do something or uphold some rules ? im kinda almost never on line since im a university student
<Bigleon> Where do you go revolver?
<revolverXD1> electricity engineering
<Bigleon> thats what you are doing yes... :P does ur university have a name lol. although we should probbaly move this conversation to offtopic.
<revolverXD1> ah it's in israel lol
<Bigleon> Ahh I go to uni out in kansas in USA.
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: another approach is Wubi.  Doesn't require disk partitioning, but allows you to boot Linux.  Pretty neat.  But if you want to jump back and forth between Wn and Ubuntu, then VirtualBox approach...
<Bigleon> Wubi?
<revolverXD1> the live cd
<revolverXD1> very nice thing
<nUboon2Age> !wubi
<ubot2> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Bigleon> Is that like kubuntu-windows intergration?
<nUboon2Age> wubi isn't the liveCD.
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: I'm not 100%, but I think I heard Wubi can install kubuntu.  Anyone know?
<Bigleon> Omg i love my gf's i-net, 2Mb/S downstream...
<Bigleon> mom's 100kb/s
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: heck I've got a Vista machine I'd been thinking of wubi-izing so maybe I'll try it out this afternoon.
<revolverXD1> yeah sorry i got confused for a sec since i used it to force windows to boot the live cd
<Bigleon> Well I'm doing it on Win7 here in about 5 minutes :D
<Bigleon> Well not WUbi, but Virtualbox + kubuntu
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: yes you could run Kubuntu (or any distro or OS) in virutalbox on Win
<revolverXD1> :\ damn on the whole net there is no web based ubuntu emulator
<Bigleon> I may get disconnected during install brb.
<nUboon2Age> revolverXD1: interesting idea.  Well, if you just want to see what it looks like there are youtube videos of it.
<nUboon2Age> revolverXD1: or Wubi is an extremely simple way to ubuntu as a windoze program.
<revolverXD1> lol not for me i wanted to check bigleon
<Bigleon> Google has a program where you might get bandwidth + website to create something like that.
<revolverXD1> im allready deep in ubuntu
<nUboon2Age> revolverXD1: gothcha
<Bigleon_> T___T... i got a dash after my name :(
<revolverXD1> lol
<Bigleon_> Any hat's able to dump the other one?
<zkriesse> Bigleon: what do you want to do?
<zkriesse> Bigleon_: I take it that Bigleon is your registered nick?
<Bigleon_> zkrieese oh my old tag is still in here i wanted to dump it so i can drop the dash.
<Bigleon_> I haven't registered it yet
<Bigleon_> Or if i did register it; it was a long time ago.
<zkriesse> Bigleon: ok well then hmm
<zkriesse> Bigleon: is not a registered nick
<Bigleon_> alright well i'll get that regied in a bit.
<zkriesse> Bigleon_: Yeah you'll have to wait until it does a ping time out
<revolverXD> one question if i may
<zkriesse> Bigleon: type /msg nickserv help register
<Bigleon> Sooo I take it With Virtualbox i can't run a 64 bit os on it?
<zkriesse> revolverXD: of course
<zkriesse> Bigleon: don't think so
<revolverXD> is there anypoint to put firewall on linux distro? since i read the iptablets is a damn strong firewall
<Bigleon> I might try Wubi instead :P
<zkriesse> revolverXD: there is...you'll have to search for it in the Software Center
<zkriesse> Bigleon: You register your nick yet?
<Bigleon> almost
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: just for the record, I'm just installing wubi, and it does allow you to pick ubuntu, ubuntu netbook, Kubuntu, kubuntu netbook, xubuntu or Mythbuntu
<Bigleon> I'm reading Wubi Wiki before install
<Bigleon> and i'm registered :D
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: re VirtualBox or Wubi I don't know what the situation is re: 64-bit
<Bigleon> well Virtualbox is 16bit which hurts my eyes. Even with 2gigs for ram and 8gigs for hd space.
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: oh, the display.  That's adjustable i think.
<Bigleon> max is 26bit from what i read on their wiki
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: and i take it your display is 64bit?
<Bigleon> Yeah :D
<Bigleon> Got nice HD package etc....
<Bigleon> Installing Wubi right now, I got 2 partions my *stuff* and base install for win7
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: when you said 64bit I thought you meant cpu rather than graphics.
<Bigleon> Both actually
<Bigleon> 64bit processor
<Bigleon> and i got dualcore graphics card
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: nice.
<revolverXD> hardcore :)
<Bigleon> Pssh i got it free from Dell after chewing out 3 senior techs for being incompitent :D
<revolverXD> lol
<Bigleon> I am one of those kids who got my A+ cert before graudating HS>
<revolverXD> well guys good night to you and thx for all the help will log on tommrow
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: now to explain, Wubi does NOT mess w/ the Win bootloader or mbr or anything like that, but what it does is put a second entry into the Windoze boot loader to give the option of either OS at boot time.
<revolverXD> oh bigleon gl with wubi
<Bigleon> intresting Uboon... I'm installing now to try it out..
<nUboon2Age> revolverXD: have a good one...
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: and it comes w/ a one click uninstaller in case you want to dump it quickly/easily.
<Bigleon_> how do i log into my nick?
<Bigleon_> also to your response nUboon i got a 500g HD and can't wait to play with Kubuntu again.
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon_: I'm using wubi to install kubuntu now since I hadn't really seen kubuntu yet.
<zkriesse> Bigleon_: you mean auto identify?
<Bigleon_> I love kubuntu
<Bigleon_> Correct Zkriesse
<zkriesse> Bigleon_: ok what chat program are you using?
<Bigleon> Chatzilla
<zkriesse> Ah
<zkriesse> Ah don't know where it would be settings wise for auto identify but you can type /msg nickserv identify Bigleon password
<Bigleon> Alright Zkriesse... i can figure out the rest...
<zkriesse> :D
<Bigleon> Bad Peerblock, no blocking kubuntu servers
<Bigleon> i was like 2mb/s internet download time 6 days... O_o and i checked peerblock spammed with download attempts from Kubuntu installer.
<Bigleon> rebooting BBS
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: rebooting into kubuntu (different machine) now.  Also just saw something interesting called CoLinux
<nUboon2Age> Does anyone know if there's a way to see the slideshow shown during installation (without installing again that is) later?
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: Don't know
<Bigleon> Alright I have a problem... Kubuntu doesn't support my wireless card...
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: I found this at least:  http://dylanmccall.blogspot.com/2010/03/new-stuff-for-ubiquity-slideshow.html
<Bigleon> I attempted the Scan procedure etc... anyone got any solutions that don't need me to manually connect?
<Bigleon> any ideas?
<Bigleon> otherwise I'll need to dig through my duffle bag and find my eithernet cable >.>
<nUboon2Age> Bigleon: how did you do the scan? I just found that I could Manage Connections->Add->Scan and there was able to set up.
<Bigleon> Thats what I did
<Bigleon> I have an intergrated Wifi card which may be an issue
<stlsaint> maybe
<Bigleon> Let me go lookup wifi card maybe there is a reference page of linux support\
<stlsaint> whats the specs on the wifi card?
<Bigleon> it's intergrated Dell Wifi Card
<Bigleon> I'm digging up exact specs (or trying) right now
<stlsaint> whats the computer?
<Bigleon> Dell Inspcrion I1764 I think... they didn't bother to put the model number on this one
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: its not a slideshow
<Bigleon> brb...
<stlsaint> unless your looking for the side info about how great ubuntu is during setup...then thats somewhere in the install device
<Bigleon> back...
<Bigleon> anybodyt know on Win7 how to get a read out of the devices and there names...
<Bigleon> wait nevermind... forgot about device manager
<stlsaint> Bigleon: theres device manager
<stlsaint> kk
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: the url I gave? no, but it has some of the slides.  The url it gives for the whole slideshow gives a 404 error
<Bigleon> Wireless network card "Dell wireless 1397 WLAN mini-card"
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: ok i just learned that technically its called ubiquity-slideshow-(ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu,mythbuntu)
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: zkriesse: at the bottom of this post it answers my original question; how can I see the slideshow again:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-1004-installation-slideshow.html
<stlsaint> Bigleon: this has a few possible solutions...starting with the kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352270
<Bigleon> OOO one of the Guys are using my old laptop which means good news on making sure that is wifi comptable... (that pertains to a much ealier discussion)
<Bigleon> looks like i gotta dig out my eithernet cable either way... ugh dell... must it be so complicated.
<Bigleon> rebooting in linux BBS
<bigleon> Sooo
<bigleon> Can anyone scroll up to see that link given to me?
<seidos> bigleon, which link?
<bigleon> the one dealing with solution for Dell wireless card
<seidos> <stlsaint> Bigleon: this has a few possible solutions...starting with the kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352270
<bigleon> Thank you! Much appreciated.
<seidos> good luck
<bigleon> Worse case senario I might have to learn how to write one from scratch...
<stlsaint> write a what?
<bigleon> driver
<stlsaint> aye
<bigleon> i think  that would be a vauble experince none the less. But i'd rather not lol.
<bigleon> if i don't have too.
<bigleon> blah... *fail* i was like why won't it work... spelt Kernel Kernal
<stlsaint> copy and paste is invaluable
<bigleon> what is a "fakeroot"
<bigleon> Setting up fakeroot (1.14.4-1ubuntu1) ...
<bigleon> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/fakeroot-sysv to provide /usr/bin/fakeroot (fakeroot) in auto mode.
<stlsaint> bigleon: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fakeroot
<bigleon> >.>
<bigleon> you got that permently in yoru Copybox eh?
<stlsaint> bigleon: no, i googled for it
<bigleon> It was a joke to imgtfy...
<stlsaint> i thought i was pretty funny
<bigleon> BBS got reboot to apply 200+ security updates and wifi stuff
<stlsaint> DarkNemesis_: hello sara
<stlsaint> wb bigleon
<bigleon> Wow!! So nUboon2Age Wubi keeps your previous working boot saved sooo
<bigleon> even if you mess up an update you have a bottable solution.
<bigleon> boot*
<stlsaint> odd choice of word
<bigleon> odd choice?
<stlsaint> bottable
<bigleon> I ment to say Bootable*
<bigleon> okay here is an issue when I am scrolling down.. and then page kinda splits all werid then letters become unreadble.
<holstein> bigleon: in the browser i assume?
<bigleon> So here is an issue installed bcmwl-kernel-source but wireless isn't working still...  I'm gonna pop over to kubuntu chat see if they have any solutions
<bigleon> Yeah Holstein... I find that instead of scrolling, page down, it doesn't appear to do that
<bigleon> I figure my video card isn't really supported on Debian.
<holstein> you got compiz running?
<bigleon> compiz?
<holstein> desktop effects
<holstein> !compiz
<ubot2> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<holstein> bigleon: just a trouble shooting step that came to mind
<holstein> it can be a drag when your hardware isnt supported
<bigleon> Yeah Well i'm pretty sure i got ATI mobilty HD Card... MY pc is running a quard core, 2 for graphics and 2 for CPU
<bigleon> How does one get to "hardware drivers menu"?
<bigleon> nvm think i found it
<stlsaint> bigleon: you knew to linux?
<stlsaint> s/knew/new
<bigleon> I've been playing on and off with it for 5 years
<bigleon> Been about 8 months sense i last played with it on  8.10
<stlsaint> s/sense/since
<Scruffy113> Evenin'
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: sup
<bigleon> woo just found ATI has a driver support for debian :D!
 * holstein has had decent luck with ATI
<Scruffy113> Guys, if I install Ubuntu, can I switch back to using my previous without the installation CD?
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: previous what?
<Scruffy113> operating system
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: what operating system?
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: are you referring to a dual boot?
<Scruffy113> At the moment I have Windows 7.
<Scruffy113> I don't know, I'm not that handy with computers.
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: you have two options...either do a wubi install or a dual boot...would you like me to google that for you?
<stlsaint> :)
<Scruffy113> Yes , please. :3
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+wubi
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: http://tinyurl.com/3525bga
<Scruffy113> x)
<holstein> Scruffy113: have you been running the live CD?
<holstein> you can run that as much as you want
<Scruffy113> The one for Ubuntu?
<holstein> and revert back to windoze
<Scruffy113> Sounds pretty cool.
<holstein> you should boot the CD live anyway
<holstein> and see how your hardware is supported
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: dont mind me...just having some fun today!
<holstein> WUBI is cool though
<holstein> stlsaint: hehe
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: as holstein said you can use the livecd and run ubuntu just as you would on an actual install and never have to mess with your windows install
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: with the livecd you can surf the web, listen to music, install programs or whatever you want and once you remove the cd you boot right into windows7 with nothing changed!
<Scruffy113> ..
<Scruffy113> <3
<holstein> a wubi install can be unsintalled like a windows program too
<holstein> pretty easily reversable
<holstein> but, if all you hardware is supported
<holstein> and you like ubuntu
<holstein> go for the dual boot at some point
<Scruffy113> Hmm..
<Scruffy113> So with dualboot, i get to choose an operating system when i turn on my PC
<holstein> Scruffy113: yup
<stlsaint> Scruffy113: yes
<Scruffy113> With Wubi I run it like an Ubuntu emulator kind of program?
<holstein> i wouldnt start there though
<holstein> WUBI lets you choose to
<holstein> Scruffy113: not really
<holstein> wubi installs ubuntu onto your windows partition
<holstein> and lets you keep it intact
<holstein> with maybe a slight hit in performance
<Scruffy113> So, what do you guys recommend I start with?
<Scruffy113> The live-CD?
<holstein> i would go.. live cd > wubi > dual boot > ubuntu alone
<Scruffy113> Okay ^^
<Scruffy113> But then, where would I get one of those CDs?
<holstein> you can download it
<holstein> and burn it with whatever program you burn CD's with
<holstein> you'l download an 'image'
<Scruffy113> An ISO?
<holstein> a .iso file
<Scruffy113> Okay.
<holstein> and you'll 'copy' that to a blank CD
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Scruffy113> Though then couldn't I just mount it with Daemon Tools, right?
<holstein> you can do lots of things
<Scruffy113> :3
<holstein> you can run it inside virtual box
<holstein> inside of windows
<holstein> you can make a bootable USB stick
<holstein> with unetbootin
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Scruffy113> Sounds awesome. o:
<holstein> theres no rules about what you can and cant do with the .iso's
<Scruffy113> Well, thanks a lot!
<Scruffy113> If you would excuse me, I have a new operating system I must try out. :3
<holstein> :)
<Scruffy113> So long, niggaz.
<stlsaint> he has potential for being banned...bright future here
<pedro3005> stlsaint, who?
<stlsaint> 21:25 < Scruffy113> So long, niggaz.
<pedro3005> They'd ban someone over that?
<pedro3005> pretty silly, IMO
<stlsaint> pedro3005: well, not over that single action but repeatedly i would move for a temp ban
<stlsaint> pedro3005: also im african american and though i dont take offense to ignorance i do when its in a support channel as such
<pedro3005> stlsaint, I don't believe he was particularly trying to insult anyone.
<holstein> probably just a kid
<stlsaint> pedro3005: nor do i which is why i say not being banned on a single act...
<holstein> trying to be cool
<stlsaint> next time i see him i will ask him not to make remarks as such, if they stop then all is well. if not than........
<stlsaint> holstein: i wouldnt doubt it
<bigleon_> He did spell it with a Z afterall
<bigleon_> lol
<stlsaint> you guys would be amazed at what ive seen in irc channels!
<bigleon_> I don't know about that?
<pedro3005> my name generates insults from time to time, but I just shrug it off
<ikt> your name generates insults?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: you mean your not hispanic??
<pedro3005> "dirty mexican" etc
<pedro3005> to say the least
<pedro3005> I'm from Brazil though
<ikt> :(
<pedro3005> some people are just ignorant
<bigleon_> Google Chrome doesn't have a repository entry?
<bigleon_> i knwo you can get firefox... but i heard Chrome was supported.
<ikt> not without adding the repo afaik
<stlsaint> bigleon_: its chromium
<holstein> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<stlsaint> oh boy we lost leon again
<bigleon> Ohh fail on my part
<bigleon> ehh i apt got chromium and got a shootem up space game >.> *fail's harder*
<holstein> chromium-browser
<holstein> ;)
 * holstein did that too the first time
<bigleon> i bet they get a lot of downloads hehe
<bigleon> Blah forgot my google pword
<bigleon> how can i adjust my webcam brightness I look like casper...
<Fanshawe> Evening, all.
<Fanshawe> Anybody fielding questions?
<holstein> whats up?
<geirha> Oh, that's a tough one.
<geirha> Opposite of down.
<Fanshawe> My problem's probably simple. 'Sound Preferences' doesn't open for me.
<Fanshawe> I think it might have been since the update.
<holstein> you have sound though?
<Fanshawe> Yeah, the sound is fine.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> does alsamixer work?
<Fanshawe> Yeah, it's strange.
<holstein> i got a VIA netbook
<holstein> and when i laungh sound preferences, it crashes my sound
<geirha> Do you get any output if you run it from the terminal?  gnome-volume-control
<Fanshawe> I'm using an ASUS Eee 900. Something about netbooks?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> my eee900 has always worked great
<holstein> let me fire it up and check
<Fanshawe> Oh damn. Now I feel silly, geirha. 'gnome-media' is not installed.
<geirha> That may be a reason for it to not show up. :)
<Fanshawe> No, it's installed and runs now.
<Fanshawe> Thanks to you both.
<Fanshawe> Just testing my sound to be sure...
<Fanshawe> Yeah, I'm all good. How the hell did that happen, I wonder? Surely it's standard? I must've done something...
<geirha> Did it pull in any other packages when you installed it?
<Fanshawe> No, it seems just that was missing.
<Fanshawe> Well, thank you again. Time to lurk somewhere else.
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: stop by anytime :D
<bigleon> sigh... Had wifi working when I got off Ubuntu  3 hours ago, and now it's like "what wifi driver" T___T
<stlsaint> hehe
<bigleon>  Then I got stupid idea... "well maybe dell has support drivers for linux " Dell *Uhh linux-wha?"
<bigleon> "Sir we preinstalled your PC with Windows 7 so you use Win 7 not some junk homebrew, we will not support this." So you is gonna take my lappy away O-o *sigh* one day the world will be linux friendly... Back to trouleshooting table.
<bigleon> Well before i rage, Driver # 2 attempt needs a reboot... anybody know a nifty terminal shortcut so i don't need to do a full system reboot?
<stlsaint> bigleon: yea
<bigleon> Yea what saint?
<stlsaint> bigleon: you running ubuntu?
<bigleon> Kubuntu
<bigleon> I don't like gnome interface >.>
<stlsaint> bigleon: does kubuntu run kde?
<bigleon> Yeah
<stlsaint> bigleon: well in ubuntu the command is: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart...so kde would prolly be /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bigleon> *headdesk* No progress :(
<bigleon> Alright...
<bigleon> Well back to square one...
<Fanshawe> Hey, had another question for those still live.
<bigleon> I'm around, i'll try to help.
<Fanshawe> Great. I wanted to mount partitions automatically on startup.
<Fanshawe> How do I go about this?
<bigleon> O-o that is beyond me...
<Fanshawe> No problem, I'll ask around.
<bigleon> Sorry. Good luck!
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: hey
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: you need to mount them in /etc/fstab
<bigleon> stlsaint How would i go about uninstalling or "blacklisting drivers" to prevent them from loading... command i got is: "echo "blacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" but even with sudo i get a permisson deined
<stlsaint> do you have a video group?
<stlsaint> run in terminal : groups
<Fanshawe> Thanks very much, stlsaint. Giving it a try.
<bigleon> Video groups O-o? what
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<stlsaint> bigleon: did you run the command in the terminal?
<bigleon> Groups? Yes I got 8 entries
<bigleon> but no "video" entry
<stlsaint> Bodsda: can you get to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file?
<stlsaint> bigleon: ^^^
<stlsaint> sorry bodsda
<bigleon> I was like why you asking hiim <confused> lol One sec
<bigleon> one sec let me go back to root dir, that could be the issue
<stlsaint> bigleon: just run: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bigleon> I'm on kubuntu but one sec let me apget gksu
<bigleon> done
<bigleon> attempting command again
<bigleon> for KDe it's sudo kate
<stlsaint> bigleon: kk sudo kate the file
<bigleon> alright...
<bigleon> what do i do now to black list all b43 and ssb drivers
<stlsaint> add the line: blacklist ssb to the file
<bigleon> Alright
<stlsaint> then you must remove it from the kernel
<bigleon> How?
<stlsaint> modprobe -r ssb
<bigleon> module is still in use
<stlsaint> bigleon: are you sure you blacklisted it correctly?
<bigleon> black listed then saved it
<bigleon> doesn't it only prevent from loading
<bigleon> if module is already loaded i doubt it would turn it off
<stlsaint> yea i was gonna suggest a reboot but then you need to install the new driver
<stlsaint> bigleon: better yet install the new driver then reboot
<stlsaint> bigleon: but before reboot run that modprobe command again
<bigleon> still in use
<bigleon> attempting reboot
<stlsaint> bigleon: install the new driver first
<bigleon> alright
<bigleon> rebooting
<bigleon> oh boy it appears now my computer doesn't reconize if i have a wireless card *cry*
<bigleon> *loads hardware drivers* maybe it just didn't load
<bigleon> worse case senario i nuke this install and start with a freshkubuntu and hopefully a working wifi driver
<bigleon> enabled driver (wireless buttons hows up now to be enabled) but it's grayed out
<bigleon> whats kde verison for the "do" command i got a syntax error
<bigleon> Error: "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'"  Command they wanted me to do "# sh: for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done"
<stlsaint> night folks
<geirha> find /lib /var -name wl.ko -exec sh -c 'mv "$1" "$1.orig"' _ {} \;
<geirha> That's a proper way to do it.  for i in `find blah` is bad
<geirha> find /lib /var -name wl.ko -exec sh -c 'mv -v "$1" "$1.orig"' _ {} \;
<geirha> to make it verbose
<geirha> Even though that code was bad, I don't see why you'd get that error.
<Puck`> good morning
<bigleon> I think you just  made my day geirha..
<bigleon> maybe
<bigleon> trying out your suggestion
<bigleon> Thanks it worked
<bigleon> now let me reboot and hope wireless driver is up and going
<JTFirefly> i've got a problem with audio on a laptop using 10.04. i've got external speakers attached, but the sound's always coming from both the internal and external speakers. how do i activate the internal speakers? or, better yet, is there a way to configure ubuntu so that the internal speakers will automatically be muted if external speakers are plugged in?
<KaanSK> Hi there.i need help with partitioning.who can help?
<KaanSK> ?
<duanedesign> hello KaanSK
<duanedesign> what about partitioning do you need help with?
<KaanSK> i have a 120 gb harddisk and partitions that i had created are; 30gb windows area,25gb for linux,60gb archieve and 2 gb swap area
<KaanSK> the problem is
<KaanSK> i reinstalled windows and formatted the windows partition
<KaanSK> then i began to install ubuntu
<KaanSK> but it seems ubuntu doesnt recognise any partitions
<KaanSK> moreover i cant get my old ext4 systems recognized by windws
<KaanSK> now i can just use my archieve and windows partitions
<duanedesign>  when you reinstalled windows you probably installed over GRUB
<KaanSK> yeah i knew it and i wanted to reinstall the linux after windows to reconfigure it
<KaanSK> but ubuntu setup wont see any partitions
<KaanSK> just the whole harddisk
<duanedesign> KaanSK: hmmm.
<KaanSK> what should i do to get ubuntu setup tool recognize my partitions that i created for linux?
<KaanSK> how to mount?
<duanedesign> KaanSK:  is this Windows7?
<revolverXD> i think something like that happend to me when i installed ubuntu
<KaanSK> winXP
<revolverXD> the partition was not in fat 32
<KaanSK> all my partitions are ntfs
<KaanSK> and the problem started after formatting with winxp cd
<revolverXD> what i did to solve the problem was to partition and format a whole chunk of my hd to fat 32 and solved the problem but im not sure it will work in your case :\
<KaanSK> so,i have a 25 gb ext4 area(already installed ubuntu) but ubuntu setup wont recognise neither that nor other partitions.
<KaanSK> just the whole 120gb area
<duanedesign> KaanSK: I would try reinstalling GRUB. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<duanedesign> KaanSK: are you using a LiveCD to install Ubuntu?
<KaanSK> i have a install ubuntu.and one other problem is i cant use "try ubuntu"option integrated to it.it just halts after initializing
<KaanSK> i can give grub a try but actually it doesnt see my partitions and for thet wouldnt it be useless?
<KaanSK> I've used testdisk and I'm rebooting my system to find out whether it worked
<KaanSK> thanks for comments
<Fanshawe> Hey all. Back with another question.
<Fanshawe> Having trouble connecting to my Hotmail account via Evolution.
<Fanshawe> Alright, might as well say. I'm getting the error "please log in with USER first" whenever trying to access my Hotmail account through Evolution. What does this mean, and why doesn't it accept my password?
<revolverXD> can some one tell me the equivalent command in linux to :tracert,netstat.netsh,ftp,netstat ?
<revolverXD> or at least point me to a site that translate windows command line commands to linux one's?
<duanedesign> Fanshawe: not sure if these are current instructions but it might give you asn idea of what is going on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<Fanshawe> Thanks. I'll take a look,
<duanedesign> revolverXD: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<duanedesign> revolverXD: here is a smaller list. http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/getting-started-guide/ch-doslinux.html
<revolverXD> ah thx m8 L)
<revolverXD> :)
<Fanshawe>  Thanks duanedesign. I missed the encryption (so many guides have stated not to use any).
<Fanshawe> It's now working.
<duanedesign> Fanshawe: did you find that guide included everything? Or does it need updating?
<duanedesign> just curious. Try and keep the wiki as updated as possible :)
<Fanshawe> It's hard to tell, I'm afraid. I've taken bits and pieces from so  many guides. But the settings in that guide are working.
<duanedesign> Fanshawe: ha ha, yeah that happens. Glad it is working nonetheless
<zkriesse> hello Galen
<Galen> zkriese: hello
<ronaldo_> hello
<ronaldo_> hello suprengr
<suprengr> ronaldo_:  hiya.. just lookin in...
<collinp> Hey suprengr.
<suprengr> ChanServ: hi to all
<mohi1> suprengr, ChanServ will not respond to you :P
<suprengr> really... neva woulda known that ;) [i was tabbing thru names but got wrong one]
<suprengr> mohi1: ...& hi
<mohi1> =] suprengr sup?
<suprengr> mohi1:  que???
<mohi1> whats up suprengr? :)
<suprengr> mohi1:  oh... nowt.. just watchin a few channels.... unless anyone here's got info on firrefox / ooo system font settings of course?
<mohi1> suprengr, font setting for your OSX or for firefox?
<hobgoblin> what's up with the fonts suprengr
<suprengr> mohi1:  soz, firefox / openoffice.org
<mohi1> Yay hobgoblin =] I ll brb. Help him ;)
<hobgoblin> mohi1: you only come back when the help is finished :)
<mohi1> lol I was with a person having trouble in installing package in -team :D
<hobgoblin> mohi1: as I do not go there I can believe or disbelieve that statement lol
<hobgoblin> suprengr: so what's up with the fonts?
<suprengr> mohi1: I use a few [5] KDE apps in Ubuntu and have done so without probs through 3 versions now... this this i actually tried ONE KDE  session and now I@m stuck with firfox and open office using KDE font for their sys default and revert ;(
<hobgoblin> suprengr: I am getting similar issues here actually - vbox is using a qt mouse cursor it seems - I've not got to the bottom of it yet
<suprengr> mohi1:  [i'll spell that all less quickly]  I use a few [5] KDE apps in Ubuntu and have done so without probs through 3 versions now... this time i actually tried ONE KDE desktop session and now I am stuck with firefox and open office using KDE font for their sys default and can't revert ;(
<mohi1> hobgoblin, see PM and you ll believe me ;)
<suprengr> hobgoblin: my sympathies.. i know how it feels
<hobgoblin> mohi1: never take me seriously :) or not often anyway - you'll know when too :)
<mohi1> hobgoblin, i know you was kidding :P
<Silver_Fox_> Was he...
<Silver_Fox_> Mwahahaha
<mohi1> suprengr, had you tried the mouse scroll??
<hobgoblin> suprengr: I also had the same with amarok - as it stands I'm not going to be much help as I just put up with it now as I have nothing else like it
 * mohi1 stares at Silver_Fox_ 
 * Silver_Fox_ can stare all day
<mohi1> awww Silver_Fox_ go to work :P
<suprengr> mohi1:  why the mouse scroll?
 * hobgoblin pokes mohi1 in the eye with a sharp tree 
<mohi1> Ouch that hurts
<suprengr> mohi1: [just tried mouse scroll -s'all ok] ta
<mohi1> suprengr, the font size of the letters you type is the one you are talking about?
<mohi1> Silver_Fox_, hobgoblin any of you saw the compiz bug?
<hobgoblin> mohi1: it seems that kde apps don't take the gnome fonts now when installed in gnome - nor mouse cursor
<hobgoblin> mohi1: I don't use it so would not notice
<suprengr> mohi1:  the menus, the general appearance and, in firefox the default font for display!  In oo it's the menus and appearance ... doc fonts all ok.
<Silver_Fox_> compiz is overated and causes more issues than installation is worth
<Silver_Fox_> CLI is where it is at
<hobgoblin> pfft - only when you used to have to install beryl
<mohi1> ahha
<Silver_Fox_> Beryl was EPIC
 * Silver_Fox_ loved her
<Silver_Fox_> Then she got dumped :'(
<suprengr> mohi1:  for info: i have actually removed ALL traces of KDE from /home & /usr/share AND run sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data followed by re-start. All tna [to no affect]
 * mohi1 alters Beryl and gives her to Silver_Fox_ ;)
<mohi1> suprengr, i got no ideat other than what you had already done. lemme surf a bit
<suprengr> mohi1: [hope Berylb enjoyed it ;D]
<revolverXD> hi guys by any chance anyone was able to install the latest itunes on ubuntu?
<holstein> is that for syncing revolverXD ?
<revolverXD> nah for updating the iphone for syncing i use rhytembox
<revolverXD> i read i was possible to install itunes 7 using wine i just wanted to know if the same procuder works for the lates itunes too
<mohi1> revolverXD, Rythmbox is not enough for ya??
<revolverXD> it*
<revolverXD> lol the problem with rythembox is that i cant update the firmware of the phone with it
<revolverXD> and we dont have itunes on the phone working here :\
<holstein> im not sure if itunes in WINE can handle the firmware updated
<holstein> update*
<suprengr> mohi1: you still there?
<holstein> i always check http://www.winehq.org/
<holstein> or i just try it
<revolverXD> oh well guess i will just install a VMware and see if that works
<revolverXD> yeah i tried it and it kept on crushing
<mohi1> suprengr, still now fount nothing other than what you have already done :(
<mohi1> found*
<holstein> revolverXD: if you can get USB support to the guest
<holstein> thats the way to go i think
<suprengr> mohi1:  it's just a thought, but.... what would be the effect of: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mohi1> suprengr, you are in gnome right?
<revolverXD> i will try that the, thx
<revolverXD> then*
<mohi1> suprengr, what you said is nothing but installing GNOME to your machine
<suprengr> mohi1: are there any other useable distros???? ;D   YES... tried KDE once, that was enough ;d
<mohi1> suprengr, what you mean by "usable Distros"? explain it please
<suprengr> mohi1:  yup.... including Gnome system fonts for apps perhaps????
<mohi1> suprengr, you are in lucid right!!
<suprengr> mohi1: Definitely in Lucid. re distros... I need / use Ubuntu for specific reasons... tried others [via live CD's]... none met what I [personal opinion only] wanted.  Have stayed with Ubuntu thru 3 versions.  I occasionally give help for XFCE and run classes for the dreaded Ms Windows..  Does tyhat help explain?
<mohi1> suprengr, what personnaly you want a distro to be?? design it by yourself coz you have the power to do that ;)
<suprengr> mohi1: [wen u support windows you dont want it at home - helps keep sanity that way [which is hard enough when you're from another planet in the first place ;)
<mohi1> ahhh
<hobgoblin> suprengr: try having a look at this - specifically #7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206598
<suprengr> hobgoblin: will do...
<mohi1> now i can see where hobgoblin went
<hobgoblin> suprengr: I've not bothered to see if it works myself as it is only vbox here causing the issue - but if it does let me know :)
<hobgoblin> mohi1: that's a fail - I only just now went to look properly - 3rd or 4th hit :)
<mohi1> eh
 * mohi1 failed in guessing :(
<hobgoblin> mohi1 did - I've been doing what andy williams sung about
<mohi1> :o
<akkan84> i have a problem with kernel 2.33.4 on ssd harddrive...everything go back on cold boot
<bigleon> afternoon everyone. Hey Zkriesse :D
<suprengr> mohi1: hobgoblin:  just done it - soz for the delay - it has helped a bit - given a couple of the KDE apps in use more of a Lucid look.  Re Firefox and Open Office -menus not changed... but at the end of the day it's only an annoyance, not a show stopper.
<hobgoblin> suprengr: I never had an issue with ff or oo
<suprengr> yeh... lucky you... but as mentioned, it's an annoyance not a show stopper - nice to a bit more control of the KDE apps needed though.  c Thanks for that.
<hobgoblin> suprengr: have you been into the oo options at all?
<suprengr> hobgoblin:  yeh... and firefox about:config - the settings shown match those of an unchanged system [I also have a netbook running UNE and have compared]
<hobgoblin> suprengr: ok - sorry then - not going to be any help I think
<suprengr> hobgoblin: hey... you WERE a help [got more control of required KDE apps in use] - The rest... there's plenty with worse probs than that!
<hobgoblin> oh yea  - forgot that bit lol
<suprengr> hobgoblin: c u later - thanks.
<zkriesse> hello Kuser25 how are you today?
<zkriesse> ok....he's out
<bigleon> Hey folks I need somehelp networking... I've been working on this 2 days strait. I have a Dell Wireless 1397(Broadcom 4312) ... I ran "Rfkill" and i got "1:phy1: wireless LAN software blocked: yes" I've gotten wireless to work twice but it locks up system after areboot (i'm on my 3rd reinstall started with kubuntu, and ecided to go with ubuntu hoping it was more stable.) Other points of intrest i'm using a Wubi install.
<revolverXD> hello guys has anyone ever updated his/her iphone using VM virtualbox ? cause i tried and now my iphone is bricked :\
<pleia2> revolverXD: yikes, I don't have any experience with it, but when did the bricking happen? After the update? during? after a reboot?
<Silver_Fox_> IOS4 update was it ?
<Silver_Fox_> And hey pleia2  =]
<pleia2> hey Silver_Fox_ :)
<revolverXD> during the update the phone was runing and all was ok and then it finished the download and it lost its connection to the VM :\
<Silver_Fox_> Does itunes recognise it when plugged in ?
<revolverXD> and yeah the IOS4 update damn apple making my lfie hard
<Silver_Fox_> Just thinking you could restore to factory settings.  I bet that would wipe all the data though,  so not ideal
<Silver_Fox_> So WAIT  a minute before even considering that
<revolverXD> i have to somehow enable the usb allways in the VM but i dont have an idea how to do it
<revolverXD> oh i read somewhere that i need to make the iphone availbale for some group named Vboxuser or something along the line
<revolverXD> is ther
<revolverXD> is there any manual way to force VM to recognize usb?
<revolverXD> damn i will be forced to install windows 7 again the way it is going and deal with all the horror of recovering grub afterwards
<revolverXD> can anyone help me to join a group named vboxusers and lp plz? it probably my last chance to recover the phone
<kermiac> revolverXD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB should help you
<revolverXD> thx m8 :)
<kermiac> np :)
<revolverXD1> and its alive :)
<revolverXD1> and restoring :)
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<revolverXD1> once again i escaped the talons of windows on my pc :)
<revolverXD1> hm its like the iphone is changing usb identity all the time and the recovery process is broken
<revolverXD1> im sorry for nagging guys but can someone explain to me what i need to do according to this site:http://www.rjsteinert.com/node/6 ?
<revolverXD1> http://www.rjsteinert.com/node/6
<bodhi_zazen> revolverXD1: the OP on the wiki got a new phone
<ddecator> heh
<bodhi_zazen> mac is not very Linux friendly I am afraid
<bodhi_zazen> The good news is you can often find comparable hardware for half the cost
<revolverXD1> damn ... makes me wana bang my head in the keyboard :\
<revolverXD1> you think the closed source VM will solve that?
<bodhi_zazen> Probably not, VM do  not directly use hardware, so if the host OS does not recognize the device , the VM is unlikely to either
<bodhi_zazen> you can try revolverXD1 , you have nothing to loose
<revolverXD1> the host does recognize :) the problem is that the phone changes it's id in the middle of the upgrade process and i dont have an idea how to make a static id for it
<revolverXD1> guess i need to change its name to Ibricked :\
<revolverXD1> a little stupid question i gave the lsusb command and gave the output
<revolverXD1> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 05ac:1281 Apple, Inc
<revolverXD1> is 1281 is the iphone port?
<revolverXD1> ok i made that work now i need to make a post about it somewhere to save other ppl the misery :\
<SimonP86> hello, I wish to view a PS document from the terminal
<SimonP86> please could someone tell me which application I can use to do so?
* Silver_Fox_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team || Meeting 21st June 23:00 UTC in #ubuntu-beginners-irc
<bodhi_zazen> SimonP86: PS document ?
<bodhi_zazen> Did you try nano or vim ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-22
<DarkwingDuck> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<paultag> hurmm
<DarkwingDuck> Testing... please excuse that.
<bodhi_zazen> LOL Dark
<collinp> "oops"
<collinp> uh
<paultag> goddamnit collinp
<collinp> I broke it :(.
<Silver_Fox_> We are "testing"
<Silver_Fox_> !irc
<ubot2> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Silver_Fox_> =]
<Silver_Fox_> bodhi_zazen,  Thank you for covering while the team was in a meeting =]  Superstar
<nUboon2Age> !info ghostscript | SimonP86
<ubot2> nUboon2Age: SimonP86: ghostscript (source: ghostscript): The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.71.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1 (lucid), package size 766 kB, installed size 3404 kB
<SimonP86> nUboon2Age: thanks :)
<nUboon2Age> SimonP86: don't know if that's exactly what you meant... some versions use "ghostview filename.extension &" to start at terminal
<nUboon2Age> ghostview filename.extension &
<SimonP86> ghostscript filenmae.extension & seems to work for me
<SimonP86> but ghostview filename.extension & doesn't
<jimisrvrox> hey guys
<meindian523> hi jimisrvrox
<bigleon> Evening everyone
<mohi1> hey bigleon
<bigleon> will not having a swap file create ubuntu to behave abnormally (slow installs and the like) even though i got 4gigs of ram?
<bigleon> I need to do a reboot Brb 2-5mins
<bigleon> back
<mohi1> welcome back bigleon :) and you are in lucid right!!
<bigleon> correct
<mohi1> and your installs lag a bit?
<bigleon> increidbly soo
<bigleon> Took me roughly 15 minutes to install quassel
<bigleon> Ican't imagine Qua being any bigger than 50mb's and with a 2mb downstream it wasn't the fault of my connection
<bigleon> I also seem to have a worrysome amount of missing icons.
<ddecator> in the menus or on your desktop?
<bigleon> In menus "places"
<bigleon> all icons for documents music etc are Missing
<bigleon> i'm also missing a random one in my systems folder
<bigleon> personal filing sharing app...
<ddecator> are they maybe just taking a while to show up? they have to load the first time the menu is displayed after you restart
<mohi1> ahha
<bigleon> How long do you think it takes to load a "Folder" img O-o?
<mohi1> bigleon, see preferences-> main menu for all menu items
<ddecator> it usually takes 1-2 seconds for me, just wondering if it's a speed issue or something else
<bigleon> it's open.
<ddecator> mohi1: you got this one then? it's 4am so i'd like to get to bed :)
<bigleon> well i popped up update manager it has 190 suggestions i should DL
<mohi1> ddecator, ok ;)
<ddecator> thanks mohi1 :)
<ddecator> goodnight everyone, and good luck bigleon
<bigleon> gonna start that in background... i created a swap so i'm hoping it will not behave like quassel install.
<mohi1> bigleon, open up terminal and type ping www.google.com
<mohi1> and pastebing the result
<bigleon> Ping ranges from 40ms to 110ms
<bigleon> updates are downloading at 2000kb/s
<bigleon> mohi1 it's installing the differnet packages and appears to be running at what i would expect. so would it be reasonble to say no swap file = Gurgling Ubuntu?
<bigleon> yeah it seems to be breezing through install it'll pop through 5-10 updates and pause on one for about 10-30 seconds then move on.
<bigleon> welcome back mohi1
<mohi1> sorry bigleon a reboot
* Silver_Fox_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team ||
<Silver_Fox_> ...Much better...
<mohi1> heya Silver_Fox_
<mohi1> bigleon, you pastebin'ed it?
<bigleon> np, ping was 40-110 and my update downloads where breezing by at 2000kb/s  It appears that my ubuntu is behaving a little more normal
<bigleon> i'm hoping update will fix my log in screen... I'd love to see a password box instead of a glitched login interface.
<mohi1> hmm ok bigleon
<bigleon> i've been using wubi last 2 days and i've never had login interface glitch... it makes me nervous thinking maybe my install was corrupted at very least in a small way.
<bigleon> I've been having major networking problems with my broadcom... they said my best bet was to ahead and partion out a spot for ubuntu.
<bigleon> I got a bunch fo "unknown media type in 'all/allfiles' and  slue of diffent file names...s hould i be worried?
<bigleon> got a reboot incoming brb
<bigleon> ugh this install is crap i'm gonna order live cd and just wait on that so i know i got a good disc...
<akkan84> does anyone know how to use sg_write_same ?
 * Puck` never heard of it
<akkan84> it is the trim tool for kernel 2.6.34
<akkan84> friggin SSDs are a nightmare...
<pjarnahom> How to config Huawei Technologies E620 USB Modem in lucid
<ironreaper> Need help formatting hard drive
<ironreaper> Can anyone provide assitance?
<Puck`> hi ironreaper. What kind of assitance?
<ironreaper> I need to reformat the drive to NFTS, Using the disk utlilty provided on ubuntu
<ironreaper> I tried Gparted but it seems way over my head
<Puck`> ironreaper: may I ask why? There may be easier ways to do it, and did you do this before with any type of application?
<ironreaper> No I have not, I bought windows 7 full installation and it says my HD needs to be in NFTS format, If you can help me with this it will be very appreciated.
<Puck`> ironreaper: so you wish to install windows 7 next to ubuntu?
<ironreaper> No, Erase ubuntu and put Windows 7 over it.
<Puck`> ironreaper: in that case use windows 7 and when you install it use the entire disk, that will solve everything, but it's a sad to know that you wish to erase ubuntu
<ironreaper> Well I tried that, Windows 7 will not install due to the fact that my hard drive is not in the correct format
<Puck`> just boot from the Windows 7 DVD and follow the installation steps, and when you're asked for partitioning, make sure it uses your entire hard drive and it formats it
<ironreaper> I will try that again, if I have to I will go into the bios and do it from there
<Puck`> ironreaper: you need to erase the hard drive 1st, which can be done with the windows 7 installer, at least that's how i know, i don't have much experience installing windows 7, you may want to talk to someone who know about it more, here we deal wih ubuntu usually
<Puck`> ironreaper: there's not much you can do in the bios
<pjarnahom> How to config Huawei Technologies E620 USB Modem in lucid any one plz help me.......
<ironreaper> Alright, Thank you.
<Puck`> ironreaper: my pleasure
<Puck`> pjarnahom: did you visit this pagE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358615 ?
<pjarnahom> Puck`, i did but it's not working !!!
<pjarnahom> Puck`, i need to config modem in lucid
<Puck`> meh meh i never worked with usb modems
<Puck`> pjarnahom: try sticking around and aks your question a bit later when more people are around
<iceflatline> pjarnahom: here are a couple of links that were of help to me when setting up my Veizon usb760: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2048477#post2048477
<iceflatline> and... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002262&highlight=verizon+usb760
<iceflatline> usb modem support is any area the Ubuntu could do better in IMHO
<iceflatline> *an
<pjarnahom> iceflatline, thanks lemme try
<anothernewbie> >	ubuntu says root is not installed and when I try to install it from bin It says it cannot be found. I get the error "unable to find schema for key daemon default session" on startup. Any ideas on what to do?
<Fanshawe> Hey guys, I need a program that rotates the orientation of the touch pad on my laptop.
<Fanshawe> I want my touchpad to function when I've rotated my screen
<duanedesign> hello Fanshawe
<zkriesse> hello DejaVu
<DejaVu> what's up zkriesse
<zkriesse> DejaVu: Apparently not much
<DejaVu>  zkriesse everything going to be Ok, no worries
<zkriesse> lol
<DejaVu> Look at me, i switched to ubuntu - happy like a 5 years old child. You will be fine too
<zkriesse> Ah new to Ubuntu then?
<DejaVu> like 4 month, but still noobie
<zkriesse> awesome
<DejaVu> sorry didn't switch earlier
<zkriesse> Lol.....not a problem
<DejaVu> still have to use windows at work =(
<DejaVu> no holly wars - sorry
<hobgoblin> afternoon all
<ronaldo_> hello hre
<ronaldo_> hello anothernewbi
<anothernewbie> when I boot up ubuntu for the first time root is not installed and when I try to boot it from paste.bin terminal says it cannot be found
<ronaldo_> were the same newbie try other channel
<anothernewbie> nobody ever bothered to reply in the main channel
<ronaldo_> ok..when u download ur ubuntu lucid....and burning it tru Cd...it is not corrupted..
<ronaldo_> how many os ur using in your computer.....
<anothernewbie> Probaly should have mentioned that I have windows xp on the hardrive and I was using ubuntu off a pendrive with the universal installer
<ronaldo_> ok i got it your style......by the way i never use the universal installer......u can partition first your usb or pendrive...try
<anothernewbie> I actually got it working earlier but somebody hacked the installation and installed spyware so I decided to reinstall and install a bunch of security progams before connecting to the internet
<anothernewbie> Well I formatted the usb drive
<ronaldo_> i was experience that especially in program downloading tru internet...i was hacked or have a malaware suspect..it is trojan.....my question is ...are u  using windows xp while downloading of os for pendrive...
<anothernewbie> Yes I used xp to download the ubuntu iso off of the main website
<anothernewbie> You think spy ware on my windows xp is messing up the installation?
<ronaldo_> gooodd...just burning image to CD...first...just follow the instruction of usb how to.........mostly their is problem in the usb when your install the os of ubuntu
<ronaldo_> how many years that you active in linux or other distro...
<anothernewbie> about 2 weeks
<ronaldo_> anothernewbie....it is better to go on self study....back to basic  then reinstall again...it is better to use linux os than using it windows vista why installing...
<ronaldo_> zkriesesess...welcome back help this anothernewbie......
<ronaldo_> anothernewbie....it is better to go on self study....back to basic  then reinstall again...it is better to use linux os than using it windows xp why installing...
<mathay> Hallo
<ronaldo_> mathay..filipino
<mathay> ronaldo_: actually no, hahaha. I've always wondered if someone would ask me that though.
<ronaldo_> ok... ur newbie in ubuntu
<mathay> ronaldo_: nope. I used to be on the team but my membership expired and I didn't want to renew.
<ronaldo_> what do you mean expired in your team..in ubuntu...
<mathay> The Beginners Team.
<mathay> The channel we're in now. :)
<zkriesse> hello again ronaldo_
<zkriesse> hey mathay long time no see dude
<ronaldo_> meaning that your not to offer a free service......how many year in u in The Beginners Team-----a member who must be give a free  advice
<ronaldo_> zkriese.......
<mathay> ronaldo_: I was in it about a year. Maybe a little more? Or maybe 6 months? I don't really remember.
<mathay> zkriesse: I know! I finally decided to reinstall XChat.
<mathay> zkriesse: how have you been?
<ronaldo_> why you comeback and re install of Xchat meaning do you want to serve more newbie here
<zkriesse> mathay: ah been ok
<zkriesse> mathay: Planning College stuff
<ronaldo_> i believe that before you become a member of a The Beginners Team...that you must have a qualified...or pass the examinations in ubunut os
<mathay> ronaldo_: you're presented with a small quiz before being able to join. It is a good idea though.
<mathay> zkriesse: very nice, very nice. Have you chosen where you want to go?
<zkriesse> mathay: Well I want to join the Army (Combat Medic) but I need 15 college credits...So I'm going to take some classes that will apply to such a venture
<Silver_Fox_> mathay - Superb blog you have
<ronaldo_> i thought mostly users of ubuntu os would like to become linux Guru or Programmers...i shock that you zkriesse wanted to become an Army ....
<zkriesse> ronaldo_: Heh...
<mathay> zkriesse: that's very admirable. Dangerous too. Be safe!
<zkriesse> thanks mathay
<zkriesse> so ronaldo_ learning anything yet?
<ronaldo_> mathay...are u an ubuntu OS  expert or programmers.......here in SAudi Arabia , working as a Computer Operator but I'am very interested in linux OS....but i still learning more..
<ronaldo_> zkriesse.....be careful....
<mathay> ronaldo_: eh, nope. The Ubuntu OS is supposed to be accessible. The level of sophistication one wants is really dependent one one's interest.
<mathay> ronaldo_: I'm probably in the middle. I know how to program a little and know my way around a terminal.
<zkriesse> oh mathay don't lie...
<zkriesse> ronaldo_: mathay is just being shy
<zkriesse> ronaldo_: he's in fact super awesome
<ronaldo_> gud....i focus and concentrate in CLI---especially the commands.......but more perservarance .......and dedicated to learn...especially in our company or my fellow employess..nbody use an Ubuntu OS or other distro...
<mathay> lol, zkriesse, I'm not entirely sure about that. Thank you though!
<zkriesse> lol
<mathay> ronaldo_: the perks of using Linux far outweighs the negative aspects.
<ronaldo_> really zkriesse...... i feeling today that while reading the command manual and try to experiment or practice in CLI.....
<ronaldo_> what do you mean mathay ...what is the negative side...............
<mathay> ronaldo_: to be honest, I can't think of anything. Maybe hardware compatibility when switching from Microsoft? Maybe?
<zkriesse> mathay: and even that can be rare
<mathay> zkriesse: totally. I felt like I had to be fair. :p
<ronaldo_> do u know.....many people easily to give up .....  i believe linux is more problem to be face.....is like to go alone by yourself to learn....tru practice , reading ,and chatting....u cannot get on the spot the answer especially in urgent basis..
<mathay> ronaldo_: to a degree. If one goes to the Ubuntu Forums then most problems can be solved. It's true, one isn't relying on customer service; what's in place of the customer service is a community that is extremely helpful. Far more helpful than customer service, to be honest.
<mathay> When I had Vista I encounter a problem that was within the OS. I'm still not sure what happened but it made the system inoperable. I had no choice but to switch.
<mathay> Customer service was absolutely appalling. The operators basically said I just had to "deal with it."
<ronaldo_> yes....that is true... I undesrtand the other side....meaning you need to learn by ourself......hardware , software , program  etc.... this is the essence of  learning ...don't stop believing ...
<nUboon2Age> also w/ vnc, nx or TeamViewer you can get remote assistance in Linux and probably many more folks from the community who would be willing/able to help.
<mathay> ronaldo_: definitely. Especially when most people sit in front of a computer all day. People become helpless when faced with a problem.
<ronaldo_> and never never give up.........the greatest character of linux users that i believe.....is VERY RESOURCEFUL....
<mathay> ronaldo_: definitely. :)
<nUboon2Age> now we have not only the power inherent in the CL, but the gui tools have gotten to the point where you can do most of what you need to do there and this makes it accessible to SO MANY more people.
<ronaldo_> YES  i experienced that.....mathay.... i  was became helpless .....so the question is WHAT IS THE SOLUTION TO THE PROBLEM WHEN YOU BECAME HELPLESS......
<nUboon2Age> ronaldo_: one thing i think is doing what you're doing now.  talk it over w/ others.
<ronaldo_> back to basic....be more resourceful ..never give up.....the more you hardwork ....the more you learn......
<ronaldo_> nUboon2Age.... yes i'am open minded to the others...i thanks to them...the more i read there problem.....i learn from there problem....
<ronaldo_> now i understand why the newbie linux users got easily to give up.........by the way thanks your advice and comments....mathay  and nUboon2Age
<mathay> ronaldo_: I think when they really get into it, they love it. That's how I was.
<mathay> No problem, ronaldo_ :)
<ronaldo_> i feel that  I COMPETE TO MYSELF TO LEARN A LOT......in linux .... is like to learn and share later on to the community.....is like a Priest or Preacher.....after learning a bible later on  he share the words of God .....just i feeling now..
<nUboon2Age> ronaldo_: the one place i think can be tough in Linux is when you're isolated.  For instance if you can't (for whatever reason) get an internet connection, AND you have no relevant resource books/ebooks available to you AND  you don't have access to any Linux tinkerers.  Similarly if you didn't know about the forums, didn't know about these irc support channels (or didn't know how to use irc), that's a time when
<nUboon2Age> you could be in a similar place of isolation.
<nUboon2Age> Since knowledge of Windoze stuff is fairly widespread chances are you could take the machine to a shop and get it 'fixed', whereas in Linux, not so much and that is where people need to know about the on-line resources.
<nUboon2Age> ronaldo_: i'm not sure if its a good thing, but I feel a similar sense of mission about Ubuntu as what you're describing.  I feel like Ubuntu (and Gnu/Linux generally) is a force of liberation that needs to be spread.
<ronaldo_> absolutely nUboon2Age..........i know that.....every problem there is an opportunity to learn and sacrifice......i understand that...
<ronaldo_> i know the mission of Ubuntu.......
<ronaldo_> thanks your  linux-spiritual messages and comments....
<zkriesse> hey hobgoblin !
<hobgoblin> o/
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: how goes it?
<hobgoblin> tired,bored and reading a book
<zkriesse> hello phillw and primuspilus
<angus_> every time i reboot the "Keep Aligned" setting for the desktop is set back to true. is there a way to keep it off?
<zkriesse> angus_: ah there should be...i'm gonna look it up
<angus_> i had a look in gconf but didn't find anything
<angus_> then again i'm not great at finding that kind of stuff
<zkriesse> angus_: nothing yet....i don't know if it can be done though
<angus_> i just found a bug for it
<angus_> and the gconf key
<angus_> but it isn't fixed
<angus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/399974
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 399974 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "'Keep Aligned' option always resets to 'true' after desktop reload (affects: 42) (dups: 3) (heat: 216)" [Low,Triaged]
<ibuclaw> ronaldo_, try asking here. :)
<ibuclaw> the other channel is not a support channel.
<ronaldo_> ok.....why after installing ubuntu.......i created 2 users account...me for root accout .....guest users account.....the problem i saw is.....why in guest account i view and see the local drive...when i using root accout i cannot see the local drive
<ronaldo_> ok.....why after installing ubuntu.......i created 2 users account...me for root accout .....guest users account.....the problem i saw is.....why in guest account i view and see the local drive...when i using root accout i cannot see the local drive
<ibuclaw> angus_, then you should see the current workaround for it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/399974/comments/42
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 399974 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "'Keep Aligned' option always resets to 'true' after desktop reload (affects: 42) (dups: 3) (heat: 216)" [Low,Triaged]
<ibuclaw> ronaldo_, what is your main account's name?
<ibuclaw> (the admin account for you)
<angus_> +ibuclaw: don't know how i missed that
<angus_> thanks
<ibuclaw> no probs
<ronaldo_> reyesonly@yahoo.com
<ibuclaw> ok...
<zkriesse> HI TEAM!!!
 * zkriesse loves this tea
<zkriesse> hello seidos Amblix and jmburgess
<seidos> hell zkriesse
<zkriesse> seidos: what about it
<seidos> s/hell/hello
<seidos> zkriesse, though hell may or may not exist, I haven't decided :|
<zkriesse> lol
<Amblix> hello
<Amblix> installing ubuntu 10.04 on old machine using CD boot - what is an example of a priority=medium installation menu that I'd see versus leaving priority=high? more urgent problem is that I can't try it because I haven't been able to figure out where to effectively enter boot options/params like priority=medium - trying to figure out if I should even bother and if default priority=high would be fine
<Amblix> ubuntu 10.04 desktop variant if it matters
<zkriesse> AHAHA!
<Amblix> installing ubuntu 10.04 on old machine using CD boot - what is an example of a priority=medium installation menu that I'd see versus leaving priority=high? more urgent problem is that I can't try it because I haven't been able to figure out where to effectively enter boot options/params like priority=medium - trying to figure out if I should even bother and if default priority=high would be fine
<bobo123> I think one should press space very early during boot of the ubuntu10.04 live cd... isn't there a small human symbol at the bottom of the screen... I might be mistaken though
<ibuclaw> http://iainbuclaw.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/screenshot-10.png
<bobo123> but if I guess right, then you get the old kind of menu that ubuntu allways started with. and you can press F5 to change parameters and such...
<ibuclaw> I'm not sure that wallpaper suits it... :\
<bobo123> ibuclaw: what is the X-icon? the background looks like a bar chart :-P
<ibuclaw> Amblix, priority= I presume must be the debconf option
<ibuclaw> high meaning only ask you high priority questions
<ibuclaw> medium meaning ask you medium and high priority question.
<ibuclaw> low mean ask all questions.
<ibuclaw> bobo123, X-icon ?
<ibuclaw> you mean X-chat ?
<bobo123> aha ok.
<bobo123> now when I know, I do see that is written chat with grey on it too :-)
<Amblix> yes, when I boot from CD, I hit a key on the first boot display (with the keyboard/human icons) and it brings me to an menu with an 'install' menu option. I can press F6 here and bring up a text line below the menu containing the default 'Boot Options'
<Amblix> however, when I add "priority=medium" at the end of the line (w/o quotes), I don't see any additional menu items appear versus the situation where run installation of ubuntu from cd with default boot options/params (ie. priority=high or critical - I forget which is the default)
<mhall119> okay, so I have kind of a strange problem
<mhall119> after upgrading to 10.04, suspend works between my home and my office
<mhall119> but after suspending at my office and coming home, it reboots instead of coming out of suspend
<mhall119> and every time networking is disabled, and my proxy settings are still set to my work settings
<mhall119> even though I changed my proxy settings back to "default" before I suspended at the office
<mhall119> has anyone encountered this before?  It's almost like it's restoring from some old settings that are nevery being overwritten
<ibuclaw> bobo123, how about http://iainbuclaw.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/screenshot-1.png ?
<ibuclaw> :)
<Amblix> ;)
<ibuclaw> Amblix, is the the GUI installation?
<Amblix> yeah
<Amblix> although i originally thought that the priority changes would take effect with the command line install and not in the graphical install
<Amblix> which, after this 5th graphical re-install, i'm starting to think that's correct
<Amblix> i'm basically looking to see if I can open up a more detailed menu system during the install process in order to have more control over the configuration being installed - this is my first linux distro install since gentoo several years ago. The(graphical)  install of ubuntu was so fast compared to tedious/detailed gentoo installs i ran in the past that I'm wondering if i'm missing out on anything controllable in the install process
<Amblix> i was thinking maybe the "priority=medium" boot option/parameter for the ubuntu installer might be what i'm looking for?
<Amblix>  at the same time when I enter the graphical install and then hit 'esc' to get to a command line 'boot' prompt, I can't figure out what command/syntax to enter there to begin the install (with or without boot params)
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to dual boot xubuntu and xp for a friend of mine and im in Gparted but the whole disk is flagged as boot and so im trying to part it in half to install xubuntu...'
<jimisrvrox> and so its not allowing me to resize the partition
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: did you boot up from the Live CD?
<jimisrvrox> duanedesign: yeah I did
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: is the windows partition mounted? you can unmount it from gparted i think
<jimisrvrox> duanedesign: I suppose it is mounted...I was thinking about removing the boot flag to see if I could resize it..also should I just go into XP and resize it from there?
<jimisrvrox> duanedesign: it is the only partition showing
<jimisrvrox> oh
<bobo123> ibuclaw: yes that one is nice
<jimisrvrox> duanedesign: status showing not mounted
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-23
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: you can resize the partition in Ubuntu. You dont have to do it in Windows
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: well if you can :P
<jimisrvrox> duanedesign: well its not allowing me to resize the partition! thats the issue
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: if you are using Gparted from the desktop you might try the installer. It has a partitioner based on Gparted by plays by a little different rules
<jimisrvrox> duanedesign: right but I got to the partition thing and got a bit confused!
<jimisrvrox> but I'll run it from the installer
<jimisrvrox> ok duanedesign im at the partition piont
<jimisrvrox> point*
<jimisrvrox> ok now should I add a new partition table or edit the ntfs partition?
<duanedesign> It should be something like: "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space
<duanedesign> Specify the size of the new partition as a percentage of your entire hard disk
<jimisrvrox> ok but im using xubuntu
<jimisrvrox> so I think the installer is a bit different
<duanedesign>  edit the ntfs partition
<jimisrvrox> ok so i have the option to change the partition and put it in as ntfs and use the mount point /windows right?
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: you dont need to set a mount point. At least my windows partition doesnt have one set in Gparted
<jimisrvrox> ok but I shouldnt format the partition right?
<jimisrvrox> I figure if I format it it'll wipe it out
<duanedesign> right
<duanedesign> yeah dont format
<jimisrvrox> ok but heres the funny thing...when I change it only allows the fs option format option and mount point option
<jimisrvrox> if I click on the device I can add a new partition table
<duanedesign> hmm. there should be two options when you get to the partitioning section of the intsller. Manual Partitioning and Automatic...
<jimisrvrox> right and i cliked on manual
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: if you right click on the partition and select information
<duanedesign> is their a 'Warning' box at the bottom
<jimisrvrox> yup
<jimisrvrox> im getting that 46 clusters are referenced multiple times and saying to run chkdsk /f on windows
<jimisrvrox> NTFS is inconsistent Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it twice
<jimisrvrox>  I bet you its this error
<jimisrvrox> http://pastebin.ca/570633
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: definetly boot into Windows and run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE
<jimisrvrox> so after than then I should be able to resize it then
<duanedesign> i am not sure how to do that with the /f parameter.
<duanedesign> yes jimisrvrox
<duanedesign> *should* :)
<jimisrvrox> and I kept trying to figure out what the hekc the default pw was for su
<jimisrvrox> I was gonna try to run the mount -a command bc the error message window was too small to display everything
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: by default the root acount is disabled
<jimisrvrox> yes I am aware of that
<jimisrvrox> but you should be able to enable it from the command line via su
<jimisrvrox> damn that chkdsk is gonna take a while eh
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: to enable root account:  sudo passwd root
<duanedesign> but if you can get by with using sudo i would do that
<jimisrvrox> heh shows you how much I remember from my linux class heh
<duanedesign> you can simulate a root login shell with :  sudo -i
<duanedesign> If you really need a persistent root login
<jimisrvrox> wtf happened to command line? press F8 for boot options and it doesnt give me just the damn command line
<jimisrvrox> so I ran safe mode and ran chkdsk /f and it says oh were sorry we cant unlock the volume
<duanedesign> hmm. that is odd
<jimisrvrox> yeah tell me about it
<jimisrvrox> usually you can get start system in command line
<jimisrvrox> hey duanedesign you still around?
<duanedesign> jimisrvrox: sorry on my out. Here is a good wiki page on setting up a dual boot.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Resizing%20Partitions%20Using%20the%20Ubuntu%20Installer
<_CommandeR_> anyone tried wubi on a raid partition?
<holstein> _CommandeR_: good question
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410896
<holstein> does that answer you question?
 * holstein has never tried
<_CommandeR_> hm that is from april 2007
<holstein> yeah
<_CommandeR_> but i tried wubi 10.4 and well issues after booting it.
<holstein> says the new verion should support it
<holstein> i was assuming the new verion would be out ;)
<holstein> maybe not
<_CommandeR_> would be odd
<_CommandeR_> hm
<holstein> indeed
<holstein> i would probably try and install to an external USB drive
<holstein> or some 'normal' partition somewhere
<_CommandeR_> allready has, tried fedora on my usb it saw my partitions
<_CommandeR_> already*
<holstein> i dont have the gear here to test it
<_CommandeR_> seems odd that noone has asked these questions before, now that raid is not so exclusive anymore.
<holstein> i know
<jimisrvrox> would I assign / and swap are primary and /home is logical right?
<jimisrvrox> during a partition
<zkriesse> jimisrvrox: I believe so
<jimisrvrox> zkriesse: another guy is saying that it really doesnt make much of a difference
<zkriesse> Hmm
<_CommandeR_> having issues with wubi on my raid drive, stalls on Busybox and initramfs. You guys know how to resovle it?
<zkriesse> no idea at this time _CommandeR_
<_CommandeR_> hm
<Vantrax> zkriesse, if he comes back check if its hardware or software raid
<Vantrax> hardware raid should be possible but probably have to use the alternate install, software raid (Windows Raid) would break under wubi
<zkriesse> k Vantrax
<zkriesse> _CommandeR_: Vantrax> zkriesse, if he comes back check if its hardware or software raid
<zkriesse> <Vantrax> hardware raid should be possible but probably have to use the alternate install, software raid (Windows Raid) would break under wubi
<zkriesse> Vantrax: _CommandeR_ is here
<_CommandeR_> Hardware raid.
<_CommandeR_> but now wubi is freaking on me. Trying to install on my non raid disk that is on a another SATA port but now i get an error during installment of wubi = http://pastebin.org/353110
<DarkNemesis> we see governments and corporations collaborating in ways unseen before, bringing an enforced  type of [pergitude] <------ how to spell that darn word? spell checker on ubuntu doesnt have a clue
<_CommandeR_> lol
<_CommandeR_> google it
<Vantrax> someone tell commander that he can use wubi with the netbook cd
<holstein> Vantrax: with hardware rai?
<holstein> raid*
<Vantrax> no, no netbook with wubi at all
<tmw> hi
<tmw> I am new to ubuntu!
<Vantrax> I find it funny when someone joins, says something and quits in the same minute. What are we teaching children about patience...
<shahan> WINE issue
<shahan> want to delete software from WIne List. But its not uninstalling(no uninstall data, I have already deleted the data from from "Browse C: Drive")
<Vantrax> so you want to delete a menu item
<shahan> Vantrax: yes
<Vantrax> run alacrte or right click on the ubuntu logo and go edit menu
<Vantrax> should allow you to do it there
<Vantrax> if its what im thinking
<shahan> Vantrax: yes...
<shahan> Vantrax: its gone.........
<shahan> Vantrax: thank you
<Vantrax> np
<shahan> I wanna know.... is my Processor support 64bit or 32 Bit.... from  LUCID
<shahan> I want to download "ubuntu-restricted-extras" offline package.. so that I can install it in a offline computer
<shahan> tell me if any dependecies is required
<kermiac> shahan: to see what dependencies a package has you can use 'apt-rdepends' - See http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-check-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-ubuntu.html
<kermiac> shahan: to see if your processor is 64 bit you can use 'cpuinfo' - see 'How Do I Find Out CPU is 32bit or 64bit?' @ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<shahan> kermiac: I want the "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<shahan> kermiac: offline installer
<kermiac> shahan: is this what you need? http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras_offline_installer
<kermiac> missed by that much...
<DarkNemesis> i am setting up a router with ubuntu what port to set as tcp?
<Fanshawe> Hey everybody. Anyone have a good guide to setting up LVM withour formatting your system?
<Chesamo> Fanshawe: LVM? Logical Volume Manager? As in, secondary partitions?
<Fanshawe> Yeah. It seems my hard drive(s?) on my laptop are recognised as seperate devices, but I'd like for them to act as one.
<Fanshawe> I'm fairly certain they're not just seperate partitions, by the way.
<zkriesse> Chesamo: what happened to aveilux?
<Chesamo> Fanshawe: You're talking about setting up a RAID?
<Chesamo> Oh.
<Chesamo> zkreisse: I'm on my laptop
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> !raid
<ubot2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zkriesse> !raid | Fanshawe
<ubot2> Fanshawe: please see above
<Fanshawe> ah. Thank you.
<hobgoblin> DarkNemesis: does it not just see it then?
<hobgoblin> DarkNemesis: does ubuntu not see the router then?
<goodtime> ifconfig will tell you hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> pardon?
<goodtime> ifconfig
<goodtime> shows you your ip and your gateway
<goodtime> the gateway is the router
<hobgoblin> lol - I was asking someone if they could not see their router - you didn't see the question :)
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> ok
<hobgoblin> I've seen you about a bit on here lately - got lots of little niggling issues have you? or just wandering about and helping where you can
<goodtime> yes im a beginner
<goodtime> im only window savy but linux i like
<hobgoblin> excellent :) so am I and have been for 3 or 4 years so far - always something to learn - as it should be :)
<goodtime> right
<zkriesse> goodtime: well if you are looking to learn your talking to the master... (hobgoblin) not me
<goodtime> ok oic heh
<hobgoblin> it's nice to see new people wandering in and learning stuff - especially nice to see people getting into the whole community thing as well
<hobgoblin> I'd not be calling me a master :)
<zkriesse> lol hobgoblin
<zkriesse> lier
<goodtime> thats the real reason i like linux
<goodtime> plus i like to tell people i run linux
<goodtime> ipods are toughf
<hobgoblin> ipods are rubbish
<hobgoblin> iWon't get taken in by any of the iHype
<aveilleux> I rather like the aesthetics of the iPod
<goodtime> i need to figure it out i will get paid for some mp3s hehe
<goodtime> plus i owe someone 9000 songs messing with a ipod of his
<goodtime> i lost it somehow idk
<hobgoblin> aveilleux: I'm too old to worry about what things look like - always been a function over form type :)
<hobgoblin> goodtime: oh dear ...
<goodtime> yeah tell me about it
<goodtime> my amerok doesnt work ive try to reinstall it but it wont work
<hobgoblin> with ipod? have you tried rhythmbox and gtkpod
<goodtime> idk man ill figure it out
<goodtime> yeah rhythmbox i could not figure out
<hobgoblin> gtkpod is a good place to start apparently
<zkriesse> goodtime: need help with ipod?
 * zkriesse has one
<hobgoblin> I though can't help with that - that's why I use mp3players that work with linux
<goodtime> i have it i just dont know how to use them with these apps
<goodtime> zkriesse: i dont have it right now the ipod
<goodtime> so do i hobgoblin
<goodtime> but i need to be ready for ipods because there the most trendy toys
<goodtime> im so glad i bought a seagate 500gig external hdd
<goodtime> it worked right away
<spursncowboys> Hi all. I dual boot with win 7 and ubuntu 10.04. While on win7, I was downloading and filled up a separate partition I had for my movies, set up with nfts. Once it was full, I couldn't get to it. I only saw it from my app on Rainmeter. However I couldn't see if from My Computer. When I restarted my computer it would go straight to grub rescue prompt. When I put ubuntu 10.04 live and went to gparted and tried to reinstall, none of my partitio
<zkriesse> hello Scunizi
<Scunizi> morning
<spursncowboys> Do you guys have any ideas of what to do. should I try and get ubuntu rescue remix?
<holstein> spursncowboys: grub wont boot ubuntu or win7?
<spursncowboys> no and when i use ubuntu live and gparted, it doesn't recognize any os
<holstein> maybe your hard drive failed
<holstein> gparted wont boot anything
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> i would look at that link
<holstein> and try to recover grub from a live CD
<holstein> see if that gets you in
<holstein> and go from there
<holstein> spursncowboys: did you edit /etc/fstab ?
<spursncowboys> no what would that do?
<holstein> if you had, that might keep your ubuntu system from booting
<holstein> just a question
<holstein> you dont need to edit it
<spursncowboys> oh ok. I made a new partition a few days ago through a windows program. But I have restarted and grub has worked fine since.
<holstein> so, grub is booting win7 and ubuntu?
<spursncowboys> holstein: yeah
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> so, whats the problem spursncowboys ?
<zkriesse> hello pica-pica
<spursncowboys> wait. no it's not booting. it goes to grub rescue. then in ubuntu live, it doesn't recognize any of the partitions.
<siddhion> hey. does anyone know what the keyboard shortcuts for lucid are? volume control?
<zkriesse> siddhion: Keyboard shortcuts for what?
<holstein> spursncowboys: i would try restoring grub
<spursncowboys> holstein: how
<holstein> but you coule have a hardware issue
<holstein> could*
<holstein> !grub2 | spursncowboys
<ubot2> spursncowboys: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<siddhion> zkriesse volume keyboard shortcut.
<spursncowboys> holstein: it is an acer apire one. im reading that wiki as we speak. thanks for the help.
<zkriesse> siddhion: hmm one sec
<holstein> spursncowboys: Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<siddhion> zkriesse oh its ok, i found it. System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<holstein> that section
<holstein> that would be my first step i think
<holstein> bu you could have a bad HD
<zkriesse> siddhion: heh
<zkriesse> siddhion: glad you did
<spursncowboys> holstein: is there a program from ubuntu live, or are you talking about gparted?
<siddhion> zkriesse ;)
<holstein> spursncowboys: there are tools on the live CD
<holstein> spursncowboys: Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<holstein> ^^ that section explains the process
<spursncowboys> holstein: i am on ubuntu live right now
 * DarkNemesis just got back from the dentist and now has red braces (red and white teeth)
<DarkNemesis> just won the group
<holstein> spursncowboys: did your partitions show up when you ran 'sudo fdisk l' ?
<spursncowboys> holstein: no
<holstein> seems like your partitions are bad
<holstein> i would probably hit google for some rescue tools
<holstein> thats going to get ugly though
<spursncowboys> i'm pretty novice with all this.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> your re-partitioning in windows
<holstein> thats fairly advanced
<spursncowboys>  I used partition wizard.
<spursncowboys> holstein: would ubuntu rescue help?
 * holstein has not used ubuntu rescue
<duanedesign> 3/3
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: hey got a sec?
<_CommandeR_> need help with wubi getting errors for some reason = http://pastebin.org/354657
<duanedesign> hello _CommandeR_
<_CommandeR_> hi m8
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> i've never used Wubi but i'll take a look
<_CommandeR_> it worked few times but got errors during reboot now it wont even restart
<duanedesign> ugh
<_CommandeR_> it points to command=c:\windows\system32\bcdedit.exe
<_CommandeR_> but i have no such folder.
<_CommandeR_> lol wrong..
<_CommandeR_> this one lol  = command=C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe  /
<_CommandeR_> i do not have that foler.
<_CommandeR_> folder*
<duanedesign> It looks like their might be an issue with Wubi. It doesn't play very well with Windows 7 64-bit at the moment.
<duanedesign> I cant confirm this. Just what some users are saying on the forums
<_CommandeR_> hm but there is no fix..?
<_CommandeR_> or workarround?
<_CommandeR_> also searching but finding old cases or not finished bug reports saying it should not do that
<_CommandeR_> hm the install worked when i did run it in xp compability mode
<hobgoblin> quick question - which I shall repeat at odd intervals - anyone in here from the UK and had experience getting nfs to work with a homehub
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: at the risk of not sounding like I wish to help - why use wubi and not a dual boot - personally I think it's ok to check things out but no  more than that
<_CommandeR_> hobgoblin, i have a raid 0 partition
<_CommandeR_> and also another big one on my harddrive
<_CommandeR_> want to check kubuntu out a bit
<hobgoblin> aah - I think we've had this conversation
<_CommandeR_> already have ubuntu as default on my laptop :)
<ronaldo_> hello my fist time installation is using a wibi inside the windows....i got the same errors
<ronaldo_> hello my fist time installation is using a wibi inside the windows....i got the same errors
<_CommandeR_> have an ati card on this setup so want to check how that works :)
<ronaldo_> commander
<_CommandeR_> ronaldo_, what errors ?
<ronaldo_> purely in downloading of wibi installer.......but the best installation is not install an ubuntu inside the windows using the wibi installer
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: not got enough memory to run a vm?
<_CommandeR_> ronaldo_, do not get
<_CommandeR_> hobgoblin, vm got a limited 3d capability from what i know
<ronaldo_> ok what Os that using ....Windows Vista or Windows 7
<_CommandeR_> win7 64bit
<_CommandeR_> seems that wubi points to wrong file when trying to edit boot
<_CommandeR_> C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe/delete instead of windows\system32\bcdedit.exe
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: not sure - my checking things out does not run to the flim flam - I just really want to know how the things work in package install terms for instance
<_CommandeR_> hm but hearing that ATi cards run into few issues on linux is well need to test out first.
<ronaldo_> i do not know in Windows7   but I have a problem when i using wibi installer inside the windows....the error after installing the ubuntu os isssssssss......some user -group account ...problem
<_CommandeR_> have 5970card and well not sure if it is supported
<_CommandeR_> hobgoblin, rebooting to check if kubuntu boots. brb
<go> hi team
<duanedesign> hello go
 * go is Akos/Puck
<duanedesign> maybe you could combine all three monikers---->   gopuckakos
<duanedesign> :P
<go> haha
<andrei> i don't know how to say this
<andrei> what i have to append at a command when i need to pause listing
<andrei> i remember there was something with | but i don't know what to look for in google
<andrei> and how do i apply changes that i make in the file browser list style to all folders?
<hobgoblin> andrei - less or more to pause listing
<hobgoblin> andrei: file manager issue - edit preferences - views
<andrei> thank you
<hobgoblin> welcome
<dragondon> Hey all, any idea why VNC refuses to allow my android phone to connect with a password yet works fine without the password.  (Yes, 'm typing the right one....)
<zkriesse> hey team
<qwiksilver711> i have a alienwarem11x with a switchable graphics card, ubuntu on the 2.6.32 kernel runs with the graphics card on all the time, which kills my battery, now the 2.6.34 kernel turns it off, but no wifi drivers for that... how do i fix
<skip> have installed, by mistake, 10.01. How can I tell which partitions this caused to be made and how to remove them?
<qwiksilver711> i didnt think there was a 10.01 skip
<Bodsda> skip: 'sudo fdisk -l' will list your partitions
<duanedesign> qwiksilver711: do you know which wifi driver you need?
<qwiksilver711> sorry
<skip> sooooo, I screwed up . Again. It is lucid 10.04. I tried to download lucid 3 times cause nothing happened, I thought. Then: out of space. How get space back?
<qwiksilver711> yes
<qwiksilver711> i need the broadcom dw1250 sta driver
<Bodsda> skip: delete files? 'df -h' will list percent of drive space used on each of your partitions
<skip> not sure what I am looking at. It lists files I would not delete. Is there a way to send copy to you ? I tried select all , copy  and paste to this line. Did not send
<qwiksilver711> no ideas?
<Bodsda> skip: yeah, run this, it will install a small app for sending info to a weblink then it will run it - 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit && df -h | pastebinit'
<skip> OK. Got it. How use it?
<duanedesign> skip: <command> | pastebinit
<_CommandeR_> hm
<_CommandeR_> hi people o/
<duanedesign> hi _CommandeR_
<duanedesign> _CommandeR_: Wubi still fighting you?
<_CommandeR_> yeah
<_CommandeR_> tried xp mode but then it modified wrong bootfile -_-
<_CommandeR_> vista mode gives same error as win7 mode.
<_CommandeR_> odd that it worked previous times with the same installer on same os
<_CommandeR_> hm ok so how is ubuntu working on raid system, as far as i know Windows needs drivers for raid while installing so how is ubuntu on that?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-24
<rjg_> Everytime I try to stream a video via xine, it says buffering, gets to 100%. Then, instead of playing the video, it just leaves the xine logo where the video should be. can someone help me?
<stlsaint> rjg_: do you have codecs to play the video?
<stlsaint> rjg_: whats the video format?
<rjg_> No idea for either - how would I find that out? I have trouble with any non-flash embedded video (in a web page).
<stlsaint> rjg_: where are you streaming from?
<rjg_> Anywhere on the web? Here's a random example: http://web.me.com/lalocreme/Lalo_Creme/More-1.html
<stlsaint> rjg_: that was a bad example...are you unable to view youtube videos?
<rjg_> no, youtube is fine
<rjg_> it's only things that require xine that give me issues
<stlsaint> rjg_: well really xine isnt *required* for anything that any other media player can do...can you be a bit more specific?
<rjg_> any video (Like the link I just posted - can you explain why it's was a bad example? I'll try to find another one) that's embedded in a web page but does NOT use flash, and instead calls in xine does not play.
<stlsaint> hello hotfloppy
<zkriesse> hi hotfloppy
<zkriesse> hey stlsaint
<stlsaint> sup
<rjg_> stlsaint: Here's another example of a video that refuses to play: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/ondemand/newtalent/music/sacha_involved?bgc=C0C0C0&nbram=1&lang=en&bbram=1&ms3=4&ms_javascript=true&bbcws=1&size=16x9
<zkriesse> stlsaint: you still like wiki?
<hotfloppy> hello guys..
<hotfloppy> such a warm welcome in here.. i like :)
<stlsaint> rjg_: i am missing plugins for this vid...probably whats wrong with yours
<stlsaint> rjg_: what browser are you using?
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: sup
<rjg_> firefox 3
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: first time in this channel
<stlsaint> ?
<stlsaint> rjg_: you have any plugins installed?
<rjg_> stlsaint: nope
<zkriesse> hotfloppy: cool
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: yeap.. just know that theres beginner channel for ubuntu .. lol
<stlsaint> rjg_: can you try downloading opening the file via vlc or movie player
<stlsaint> rjg_: im really leaning to codecs/plugins missing
<hotfloppy> is someone use my nickname in here ?
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: yep yep
<rjg_> is there any way I can findout which ones are missing and just install them?
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: no, its impossible for two identical nicknames to be used
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: yeap.. just curious.. i thought someone else use my nickname and do $hit in here.. lol..
<stlsaint> rjg_: i think you need a text/html plugin....again i say THINK...not that i know for 100% sure
<rjg_> ok, I might be back later - I'm going to go troll synaptic.
<zkriesse> hotfloppy: if you want to keep this nick type /msg nickserv help register
<hotfloppy> zkriesse: register already :)
<zkriesse> ok cool
<hotfloppy> zkriesse: just afraid if someone use 60sec period to do something stupid :P
<zkriesse> heh
<stlsaint> zkriesse: wiki, yea why whats up?
<zkriesse> stlsaint: well if you wanna help out with bt wiki stuff join #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<hotfloppy> guys, by using APTonCD, can i just burn everything i already installed or do i need to redownloading ?
<hotfloppy> i got a limited bandwidth usage here.. so, its convenient enough if i can put all the archive into the CD/DVD
<stlsaint> yes thats what aptoncd does
<stlsaint> take packages and install them onto another system, though i think that you will still need internet connection
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: means i need to redownloading all those packages again ?
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: correction, you can move those packages *without* internet connection
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: so yes you can backup your programs and install them again (with dependecies) without internet
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: thats great.. im going to check it.. be back later..
<stlsaint> cool
<hotfloppy> got this error while loading the package on APTonCD -> FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<hotfloppy> its seem like APTonCD is not Debian based friendly..
<hotfloppy> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/doc-faq.html
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: what distro are you running?
<hotfloppy> ubuntu 9.04
<_CommandeR_> sweden way = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwlATf9xse4&feature=player_embedded
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: did you download the tar or deb?
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: apt-get
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: either network issue on aptoncd's end or on your end
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: theres no workaround ?
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: download deb and install via it
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: okay..
<win_2_linux> how do you perm disable touchpad, i've tried synclient touchpadoff=1 and it works for while but the touchpad re activates again
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: nothing in http://sourceforge.net/projects/aptoncd/files/ :(
<win_2_linux> i prefer to use usb mouse
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: the drivers for the touchpad are found via synaptic...maybe removing them will disable it
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: does your touchpad not have a lock button on it?
<hotfloppy> win_2_linux: try checking on System > Preferences > Mouse. go to TouchPad tab, untick the Enable Touchpad.
<hotfloppy> win_2_linux: i'm currently using ubuntu 9.04.. might be different on the latest version ;)
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/download.html try from here
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: will point to the same address as i gve
<hotfloppy> win_2_linux: is your problem fixed ?
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: the server must be down atm
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: try at another time
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: okay.. thanks
<stlsaint> hotfloppy: aptoncd has been up and down for quite some time i believe
<hotfloppy> stlsaint: so, theres no aptoncd anymore ?
<andrei> Hi. How do I make xchat start by connecting auto and connecting to this channel?
<duanedesign> to auto connect to channels..
<duanedesign> andrei: its been awhile since i used it but does Ctrl+S will give you the networks list.
<duanedesign> In the Server list, select the Network you want to auto-connect to, click Edit and turn ON the "Auto connect to this network at startup" checkbox.
<andrei> it does. i check Skip network list
<andrei> ?
<andrei> Ok
<andrei> And for the channel?
<andrei> And how do I send whisper?
<Lalitha> Hi, How do i get the output of the soundcard to the input of audacity so that i can record it ?
<duanedesign> andrei: # Open the Xchat and click the Xchat menu (top left), selecting Network list
<duanedesign> # Scroll down to Ubuntu Servers, then click edit. Highlight the auto connect button.
<duanedesign> # Click the button to the right of the "favourite channels" box
<duanedesign> # Close Xchat, reload and check this works for you
<duanedesign> # Click add, then type #ubuntu
<duanedesign> hello Lalitha , you might try the # Open the Xchat and click the Xchat menu (top left), selecting Network list
<duanedesign> # Scroll down to Ubuntu Servers, then click edit. Highlight the auto connect button.
<duanedesign> # Click the button to the right of the "favourite channels" box
<duanedesign> sorry all
<duanedesign> # Click add, then type #ubuntu
<duanedesign> Lalitha: you might try padevchooser
<duanedesign> Lalitha: it is in the repositories
<duanedesign> after you launch it an applet will appear in your top panel. It has a few different control panels
<duanedesign> i think the 'Volume Control' is the one you want
<duanedesign> start Audacity and open the Volume Control. you can see what app is using what sound card
<duanedesign> Lalitha: ^
<duanedesign> good luck, off to read a bit
<win_2_linux> brb
<Lalitha> duanedesign, thanks.
<drew212> what makes ubuntu different from debian?
<win_2_linux> good question
<win_2_linux> well i'm going  bye
<Lalitha> drew212, ubuntu was derived from debian.
<Lalitha> drew212, If am correct , Ubuntu is by a great company canonical.. but Debian is just managed by the users themselves/
<drew212> Lalitha: yeah, i was more looking for the software differences, but there really isn't much difference
<Lalitha> drew212, I too am a beginner. But what i know is, whenever in a site that provides a downlaod for debian, it works on ubuntu too.
<Lalitha> coolbhavi, "ChanServ gives voice to coolbhavi" what does this mean ?
<drew212> Lalitha: yeah, i try to stick with software packaged by ubuntu though, i help with debugging and it makes things easier.
<coolbhavi> Lalitha, hi! it gives the voice privilege to a user of the channel.
<Lalitha> coolbhavi, voice priv = able to make replies ??  So i too have that pri ? But why didn't that apepar to me when i logged in xchat
<Lalitha> coolbhavi, sorry . But i am new to ubuntu. But still, i use #ubuntu and #ubu beginners. will i be banned for using both ?? :'(
<coolbhavi> Lalitha, No! donot worry for discussing this topic head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Peter____> Anything going on in here? Or are well just staring at blankness?
<ibuclaw> !seen bodhi_zazen
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<ibuclaw> boo!
<ibuclaw> Hi there Peter____ :-)
<Peter____> hi :)
<Peter____> So I was wondering, is this a good place to ask a question about hibernation--I really have searched the hell out of the Ubuntu forums and tried a ton of things with no resolution
<ibuclaw> Peter____, hibernation is a wee bit low-level. And I doubt can receive any sort of resolution in short timeframe... at least, not without causing side effects / other quirks to pop up :-)
<ibuclaw> Peter____, you can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<ibuclaw> for reporting a bug on your hardware
<UbuntUser> Hi everyone! Could you help me? I've donwloaded a Ubuntu 10.4 cd image but I haven't got any CDs on this moment. Is there any problem if I burn it in a DVD-R? (This may seem silly but I've never done before :S) Thanks!!
<hobgoblin> that is fine UbuntUser
<Silver_Fox_> No issue with that
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Silver_Fox_> Please be aware that the DVD will use a higher burn speed
<Silver_Fox_> But should be fine :D
<UbuntUser> Ok. I'll do it. Thanks you very much
<phillw> i use dvd-r's as i cannot get ubuntu to burn a cd at a slow speed :-\
<phillw> they work just fine :-)
<Silver_Fox_> Think I am just old school then. Slower the better in my book :)
<hobgoblin> yep
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: yeah that is what i have always followed as a general 'rule of thumb'
<Silver_Fox_> UbuntUser,  You could also choose to burn to USB
<Silver_Fox_> Though that may not be what you would want :)
<dragondon> founds this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<dragondon> I'm getting "no space left on device" when I run "sudo cp ~/NewBiosFiles/* /tmp/cdr", anyone got a moment to quick review the steps from that link?
<hobgoblin> dragondon: I'd be checking the output of df -h first - if it means nothing pastebin it to paste.ubuntu.com
<dragondon> yeah, filled up the temp dir....annoying as this is for a CD-rom based flash....ugh...
<hobgoblin> dragondon: try this first sudo apt-get autoclean
<hobgoblin> might clear enough room - that said you're obviously close to the limit anyway - and also check the trash
<hobgoblin> if still not enough room after that you could clear all of the apt cache
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get clean
<dragondon> hobgoblin: thanks, am gonna try just cp'ing the only file I need (1MB).
<hobgoblin> dragondon: k - well when you get odd issues on boot it could well be the lasck of space - make a note of the commands, you might need them soon anyway :)
<dragondon> hobgoblin: thanks, can't make it any worse that the already corrupt BIOS....
<andrei> is forwarding all my ports in my router a security hole?
<duanedesign> andrei: yes
<duanedesign> andrei: A DMZ or De Militarized Zone is a way of forwarding to one PC all ports
<duanedesign> this almost always solves the problem in that the ports needed will be opened to the host computer. The considerable downside of this method is that the "dangerous" ports used by hackers to probe and penetrate insecure computers will be forwarded as well.
<andrei> i think i saw that in my router admin page (DMZ) but why is it security hole? aren't my ports closed on my machine?
<jmburgess> andrei: if you are running a local firewall on your machine and manage it correctly than you are fine
<jmburgess> but most people don't run a local firewall if they have a router, putting that machine in the DMZ is really opening it up to the world
<andrei> the reason is this. i work as a it technician in a university and my boss suggested i learn linux - that's why i installed it in my home machine. now the network is administered by a firm and if i want to put a linux machine at my workplace to play around with it a little more... i dont want to call them every time i need a port forwarding. that's the reason for the question. will they do it
<iceflatline> Another option would be triggered ports and/or UPnP
<andrei> port knocking
<andrei> ?
<jmburgess> upnp is much less secure than dmzing and then just running your own firewall
<jmburgess> You can run your own firewall, you just have to be aware of the responsiblitiy of it
<jmburgess> Like if this is just a box you want to play around with, it probably makes sense to use it with the DMZ so you can learn firewalls and such
<andrei> But an attacker can only damage that perticular computer right? I - actualy we because i have 2 colleagues that we want to set up a linux server and hook 2 3 computers to it just to play around and learn. We have a room full with stacks of old pc's
<jmburgess> I mean especially of there isn't anything really important on it, it shouldn't be too bad if you do get hacked
<andrei> That ^^^ yes
<andrei> gather experience
<jmburgess> it depends on the attack, but generally yes, it is possible to spread the hack to windows PCS though
<andrei> boss wants us to take over the network administration
<jmburgess> .  but those viruses generally come from opening emails and forwarding them to people
<andrei> it's a fine piece of os apart that i spent 3 days to get my network and sound running
<jmburgess> ouch,
<andrei> Why do i have to import music after every shutdown in rythmbox
<jmburgess> ummm you shouldn't have to,are you changing the loc. of the music dir
<andrei> ok after i import something then all the other music shows
<andrei> when i first fire rythmbox nothing is in
<andrei> can i play music in terminal?
<holstein> check out mp3blaster :)
<holstein> http://mp3blaster.sourceforge.net/#screenshots
<holstein> if you install vlc player, you can use cvlc from the command line
<holstein> !aplay
<ubot2> Factoid 'aplay' not found
<holstein> hmmm
<andrei> Oh oh...what is the linux telnet program
<Puck`> Terminal
<andrei> Oh no linux has porn popups too
<jmburgess> andrei: but they come from websites, not random viruses
<andrei> how do i whisper?
<andrei> ar is that red text not whisper
<andrei> no shockwave in ubuntu? it does not appear in software center
<hobgoblin> nope - no shockwave
<andrei> windows +1
<hobgoblin> I'm not interested in windows, nor what it has or doesn't have,  in the slightest andrei
<holstein> actually
<holstein> i think its shockwave -1 :)
<holstein> send an email
<holstein> let whatever site or service know that you cant use there product from linux
<todd81> hello, I am new to linux and have a question about conifiguring it on my laptop
<todd81> I have a Vaio VGN-FS740/W and i cannot get the function keys on it to work
<todd81> There are buttons for controlling the volume, brightness, etc
<todd81> I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu.  I just installed it last night
<todd81> I searched on the internet about this issue and I cant find any answers for the latest ubuntu version.  It looks like this involves entering commands into the terminal.  I know nothing about the linux command line
<mathay> todd81: I'm using a Vaio VGN-FZ190 and my function keys don't work either. They haven't since 7.10.
<mathay> todd81: to be honest, I'm not sure if there is a fix. I'll run a quick search.
<todd81> thanks
<zkriesse> hello todd81 and howdy mathay
<mathay> Hey zkriesse
<todd81> hi
<todd81> Here is a much easier question to answer.  How much RAM should I have for Ubuntu?  I have 512mb right now and I know I need more.  this laptop can handle upto 2gb.  Would 1gb be enough just for basic internet use?  Is 2gb a waste of money?
<zkriesse> i'd go with 2
<zkriesse> just because if you decide to do a bit more graphic intensive stuff down the road you can
<zkriesse> and it never hurts to have more ram
 * zkriesse runs on two
<todd81> true
<mathay> todd81: I'm having trouble finding anything. I know it has been an issue.
<todd81> It sounds like a driver problem.  I'll check back later on and see if there is a solution
<mathay> todd81: you could always file a bug report/look for the problem on Launchpad. I've been too lazy to do that. ;[
<todd81> how do I do that?
<mathay> Well, first go to https://launchpad.net/ and sign up/in.
<mathay> And then go here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<mathay> Look for the problem you're experiencing and you can subscribe to the bug.
<mathay> Actually, this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/6628 is the issue I have.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 6628 in Ubuntu Dapper (and 1 other project) "FN keys not working on vaio VGN-FS215E (heat: 11)" [Medium,Invalid]
<mathay> It's no longer invalid, according to Launchpad.
<zkriesse> hello win_2_linux
<mathay> todd81: I hope I haven't sufficiently confused you, lol.
<zkriesse> mathay: well if we don't overwhelm him maybe we can recruit!
<mathay> zkriesse: to what??
<zkriesse> bt
<_CommandeR_> wup wup o/
<hobgoblin> ly mathay
<mathay> zkriesse: I'm not even on the team. :p
<goodtime> hey fellas
<hobgoblin> evening
<hobgoblin> mathay: more not team than team in this channel :)
<mathay> hobgoblin: ah, yes. I follow now. I'm moving slow today, haha
<hobgoblin> lol
<zkriesse> it's the URUKHAI!!!
<hobgoblin> always
<zkriesse> hehe
<zkriesse> how goes it hobgoblin
<win_2_linux> when i put down the lid on my laptop and reopen it I can't bring it back up, no matter what setting I use I researched on the web saw some thread but no one seemed to have a solution at that time?
<hobgoblin> slowly winding down to nighttime zkriesse
<goodtime> keep it open
<zkriesse> win_2_linux: are you suspending it?
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: ah
<todd81> i was away for a few minutes.  I'm going to look into that.  thanks
<win_2_linux> can ubuntu handle tar.bz2  files?
<ddecator> yah
<hobgoblin> win_2_linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hobgoblin> win_2_linux: your suspend issue will need more information - laptop model might help, ram, swap and what you've done
<win_2_linux> hobgoblin dell d600 not sure about swap used wubi to install it to play with it until i can do a total clean install
<zkriesse> Oh Wubi eh?
<zkriesse> think that might be an issue mathay ?
<win_2_linux> yes, wubi lol
<ddecator> wubi never had issues back when i used it (until windows messed it up :/)
<win_2_linux> how do you compile from source lol i'm trying to install xchat 2.8.8 since the version in the repository is old an dhas a bug in it
<win_2_linux> kind of figured so i guess i'll just have it shutdown then
<zkriesse> hello aleixosk
<aleixosk> hi guys
<aleixosk> I asked here a few weeks ago about samba...  somebody gave me this link:
<aleixosk> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/samba-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts/
<aleixosk> and well, my pc is still not visible on my local netwotk :-/
<aleixosk> if I go to System -> Preference -> Personal File Sharing and click the top choice “Share public files on network”, only my "Public" folder is shared, nothing else...
<win_2_linux> how come ubuntu doesn't recognize ./configure
<aleixosk> samba has been giving me headaches since I first installed ubuntu... so a little help would be nice :)
<aleixosk> win_2_linux, did you browse to that directory?
<win_2_linux> aleixosk  it worked sorry
<win_2_linux> brb
<win_2_linux> is kde better than gnome
<jmburgess> win_2_linux: hahahahaha, not a question anybody except for you can answer
<jmburgess> aleixosk: what isn't working with samba?
<win_2_linux> jmburgess i suspected you would say that lol
<jmburgess> win_2_linux: yeah I have switched back and forth throughout the years.  MY current favorite is gnome but I still checkout KDE once and while to see if I like that
<jmburgess> I also run a alot of light weight interfaces so I only really run gnome one machine
<aleixosk> win_2_linux, you can also compare yourself and see what you like: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<aleixosk> jmburgess, my pc doesn't appear on the local network. Well, I'm sharing nothing and I don't know why....
<jmburgess> aleixosk:ok are you able to ping that server from another comp?
<aleixosk> jmburgess, yes, I am
<win_2_linux> i decided to install it
<win_2_linux> to check it out
<win_2_linux> anyone know how to get text to speech to work for ventrillo?
<jmburgess> aleixosk: and are you sure you are sharing things on the server?
<aleixosk> err... yes?
<aleixosk> jmburgess, at least two folders are being shared...
<duanedesign> win_2_linux: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9832
<jmburgess> aleixosk: hmmmm have you tried connecting directly to it from windows
<jmburgess> such as \\ipaddress
<aleixosk> jmburgess: no I haven't.... Should I try it tomorrow?
<aleixosk> today it's too late :P
<bobo123> ...it is never to late, to push things to tomorrow ;-)
<jmburgess> yeah try that tomorrow
<aleixosk> jmburgess, ok, I'll try that.... thanks and until tomorrow
<zkriesse> ah hello compiledkernel
<zkriesse> welcome suprengr
<zkriesse> hello Danawar1
<suprengr> zkriesse: hi to you too, can't stay... currently in conversation on other channel
<bobo123> hi suprengr and zkriesse. nena problema today, or?  :-)
<zkriesse> me? have a problem?
<zkriesse> no not at all..i help with problems not ask them
<bobo123> ahh
<bobo123> if my problem is that there are missing features in nautilus filemanager and would like an recommendation of an IDE to use to modify the source, am I beyond beginner then?
<zkriesse> Well that depends upon how you define yourself
<zkriesse> We help all levels of 'Buntu knowledge here...not just a beginners level
<suprengr> bobo123: sorry for delay... any ideas on restoring Firefox default/ normal system fony in Firefox [lucud]???
<suprengr> bobo123: fony = font
<zkriesse> suprengr: What did you do?
<zkriesse> suprengr: Changed the font on yourself and wanna change it back. Is that it?
<suprengr> zkriesse:   I use [& have so done through 3 ububun versions witjh no probs].  I noticed after an update that at sign-on i was also offered a KDE session
<zkriesse> Ok what now?
<suprengr> zkriesse: ...tried it, only use was command line or Alt-F2 so I[using synaptic]also downloaded KDE basic....  tried it.,,, hated it as much as previous KDE live CDs] and ... absoloutelty removed all traces of KDE
<zkriesse> what did you try though
<zkriesse> what do you use the com line for?
<phillw> suprengr: you can head over to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome to remove all of kubuntu
<bobo123> ok good to know. if you know a nice IDE that isn't dependent on java, I like to hear about it.
<suprengr> zkriesse: all was removed  ...for some reason however - Firefox is now using a KDE type font for menu-bar, menus and default page dispaly...  it doesnt work with my current pair of eyes so ik'm
<zkriesse> suprengr: did you remove the KDE package from the Software Center?
<zkriesse> Because if so you really didn't remove it
<bobo123> zkriesse: I suppose that any settings change in firefox you make is easily finded and restored to default in the about:console
<suprengr> phillw: will have a look and try... cheers
<zkriesse> phillw: I was just gonna post that
<suprengr> zkriesse: yeh... guessed that...  ;D
<zkriesse> phillw: gotta love the cat
<phillw> zkriesse: he's one real cool dude :-)
<zkriesse> phillw: I think i've talked to him a couple of times...not sure though
<phillw> although, as he's a mod, I suppose I should call mib 'Sir' :p
<phillw> /s/mib/him
<suprengr> ps i used :   sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zkriesse> suprengr: you need to use the WHOLE command
<zkriesse> phillw: I forget his nick
<suprengr> zkriesse:   que????
<zkriesse> suprengr: because if you don't you'll still have leftover packages
<zkriesse> unless there is some you wish to keep
<phillw> zkriesse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416802
<phillw> suprengr: the whole command string is quite long !!
<suprengr> ...yek i use kpassx& scribus... but never had prob over 3 distros until i got curious...
<suprengr> zkriesse: but they can be reinstalled after... on assumption that before my curiousty killed the cat all was ok#
<zkriesse> yes
<zkriesse> They can
<zkriesse> Don't worry. Just ran that same line myself yesterday
<zkriesse> and once before on a different time..no issues either times
<suprengr> zkriesse: cheers,,, that givesconfidence
<suprengr> zkriesse: thanks
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> No prob
<zkriesse> let me know how it goes my friend
<suprengr> will do...
<suprengr> signing off now to 1/ sleep & 2/ do the dirty7 on kde ;)
<win_2_linux> whats the dirty7
<zkriesse> and hello to you win_2_linux
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: dirty?
<stlsaint> aye, i see now
<win_2_linux> yeah someone said they were going to do the dirty7 on kde
<zkriesse> I'm assuming that means windows 7
<win_2_linux> lol
<zkriesse> win_2_linux: Hey just a thought..do you wish to keep your current nick?
<stlsaint> zkriesse: on kde??
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> I give up
<win_2_linux> it wasn't me
<stlsaint> thats impossible, unless your referring to a virtual machine...other than that he is watching porn!
<win_2_linux> zkiesse why do you ask
<zkriesse> stlsaint: ooh...hey join -wiki again
<zkriesse> win_2_linux: just asking because if you do i'd register it with nickserv
<win_2_linux> actually i was thinking of changing it, to something like
<totallinuxnoob> LOL
<stlsaint> totallinuxnoob: thats actually a pretty common name in various forms!
<totallinuxnoob> the one i was going to do is rather totallinuxnoobfromwin
<totallinuxnoob> butond't want to be ridiculous
<totallinuxnoob> if were if i were going ot go with my old nick from years ago it would be /kendoggie
<kendoggie> lol had that nick for a long time
<stlsaint> kendoggie: first name basis eh?
<kendoggie> lol
<kendoggie> or my wow name talios
<talios> who stole my wow nick
<stlsaint> another wow player who came to linux before you
<talios> yeah but its the name of my mage there can't be two talio's
<zkriesse> talios: please don't do multiple nick changes in channel
<talios> hmm
<talios> well i can go on my lock
<Ezzaravvri> lol
<stlsaint> Ezzaravvri: i ask that you do name chosing in another environment and do not spam this channel (please)
<stlsaint> aye, didnt mean to shew the poor lad off
<zkriesse> stlsaint: aye
<Ezzaravvri> you didn't
<stlsaint> seymour: hello
<Ezzaravvri> so i can't register a nick until i decide which one or one's i'd prefer lol
<stlsaint> zkriesse: yes?
<zkriesse> hello sey
<zkriesse> stlsaint: I mean aye to your above line about scaring him off
<stlsaint> Ezzaravvri: to prevent the IRC gurus from coming down on you yes i would suggest only regsitering the nick you choose and maybe a few as grouping nicks
<stlsaint> oh
<zkriesse> Ezzaravvri: type /msg nickserv help register when you choose you nick of choice
<zkriesse> Ezzaravvri: and if you wish to have a different nick you can group it to your account by changing to that nick and if it's not already in use you can type /msg nickserv group
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-25
<zkriesse> mathay: ping
<zkriesse> ok /me out
<sundowatch_> hello
<sundowatch_> is there anyone who using ubuntu on sony vaio?
<bodhizazen> evening all
<zkriesse> hey bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> zup ? anything happening ?
<zkriesse> not much
<zkriesse> i became an ubuntu member if ya didn't hear
<zkriesse> other than that...eh
<bodhizazen> CONGRATS !!!!
<zkriesse> thanks bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> ooo, nice cloak =)
<zkriesse> yeah
<tenach> Hello
<zkriesse> bodhizazen: paultag suggested i change from ZachK_ to zkriesse
<zkriesse> it's much better
<bodhizazen> I like it as well
<tenach> Easier on the eyes :D
<zkriesse> bodhizazen: and I'm helping out the UWN and I'm just getting started with Ubuntu Manual
<bodhizazen> very nice, documentation is fun, IMO
<zkriesse> oh yeah
<zkriesse> well i gotta sign off for the night
<zkriesse> I'll be back in the AM
<bodhizazen> nn
<tenach> How are you bodhizazen ?
<ronaldo_> tenach who are u
<tenach> ronaldo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Tenach
<bodhizazen> busy tenach , children are getting older
<tenach> bodhizazen, yeah, they do that ;D
<ApOgEE> greetings...
<dvz-> lo there people
<dvz-> bodhizazen, how goes it these days?
<dvz-> tlorn, lo there mate
<tlorn> dvz-: ellooo
<dvz-> tlorn, welcome to the IRC world
<tenach> Brb!
<skrippy11> I just upgraded my hp mini 311 to 10.04 and my wired and wireless connections don't work.  Help forums say that I should get broadcom network drivers, but how do I do that with no internet access? can I access them from a USB drive?
<cprofitt> hey all -- any bash experts?
<jmburgess> cprofitt: not particularly, but whats up?
<cprofitt> I am trying to take the results of a grep and have them execute
<jmburgess> oh
<jmburgess> I have no clue how to do that
<jmburgess> haha, have you tried googleing around?
<pedro3005> cprofitt, eh, use python
<pedro3005> :P
<cprofitt> jmburgess: I have
<cprofitt> I think not knowing the 'command name' is causing issues
<cprofitt> I have searched on executing the results of grep
<cprofitt> and not gotten anything
<Puck`> you should setup a var that will be the result and execute that var
<Puck`> at least logically that's how i would think it'd work
<cprofitt> hmm... would that be a one line command still?
<Puck`> well one line to setup the var
<Puck`> and one line to execute it
<Puck`> put it in a bash script file and done
<geirha> jmburgess: You want to execute the output of grep? I don't like the sound of that.
<Puck`> or the task is to do this in one line?
<geirha> You can do   grep | bash   but be certain that the file you grep does not contain any malicious commands.
<cprofitt> geirha: thanks... I wrote the file so it does not
<geirha> Still, there are probably better ways to achieve what you're trying to do.
<cprofitt> perhaps... but that worked...
<cprofitt> so +1000 geirha
<Puck`> (:
<cprofitt> geirha: are you a BT member?
<geirha> No, I just hang around.
<stlsaint> been around for quite some time
 * mohi1 looks at stlsaint
<Puck`> hey mohi1 (:
<stlsaint> mohi1: DONT WATCH!! WATCH TV!!!
 * pedro3005 watches stlsaint 
<pedro3005> :)
<mohi1> hey Puck`and pedro3005 lets play with him in BT :)
<geirha> I dropped by to ask something about a beginner programming challenge at the ubuntuforums a long time ago.
<geirha> And I seem to have accidentally added it to the autojoin list
<stlsaint> pedro3005: DONT WATCH ME!!! WATCH TV!!!
<pedro3005> stlsaint, TV is boring
<geirha> Have you downloaded and watched the Pioneer One pilot?
<geirha> Was quite good for such a low budget.
<Puck`> nothing is accidental, we have you in our force
 * Puck` *winks*
<geirha> Oh, so that's what's causing that tingling feeling
<charming> hi people! :D
<pedro3005> hey ChanServ
<mohi1> pedro3005: fail :P
<pedro3005> charming, *
<pedro3005> mohi1, can't I say hi to my friend ChanServ?
<pedro3005> :/
<mohi1> lol
<charming> heya all ubuntu beginners?
<mohi1> heya charming
<stlsaint> charming: hello
<charming> hi stlsaint :D
<stlsaint> charming: mon
<win_2_linux> <<==now has a ubuntu  laptop clean install no more wubi lol
<pedro3005> :D
<zkriesse> win_2_linux: HOORAY!!!
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: I'm curious, since I just started experimenting w/ wubi, did you encounter any issues that made you want to move away from it?
 * DarkNemesis_ wishes to use tor for all except https
<nUboon2Age> DarkNemesis_: is that a reply to my question?
<DarkNemesis_> nUboon2Age, ummmmmmmm guess not
<nUboon2Age> DarkNemesis_: I'm not following you.  What does it mean 'wishes to use for all except https'?  Wish to use what?
<DarkNemesis_> tor
<DarkNemesis_> !tor
<ubot2> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<win_2_linux> nUboon2Age it has its limitations, and wasn't supposed to be a permanent thing, and it started acting freaky
<nUboon2Age> DarkNemesis_: thank you.  interesting...
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: I'm curious, what symptoms?
<duanedesign> win_2_linux: is the new install working well?
<DarkNemesis_> nUboon2Age, tor is a proxy sytem
<win_2_linux> duanedesign so far its only been a couple of hours lol
<duanedesign> :P
<nUboon2Age> DarkNemesis_: thank you.  interesting...
<win_2_linux> nUboon2Age everyone is different, it started to freeze where i had to take the battery and unplug the cord in order to get it started
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: ohhh.  gotcha.  good to know.
<win_2_linux> I did it on an old lapttop a dell d600 with xp and wubi
<win_2_linux> so if you have a newer laptop it might not act up on you
<win_2_linux> whats a good email program
<win_2_linux> i've tried thunderbird in the respositories but its old and buggy so i d/l the new tz which doesn't seem as buggy i want to install that version now how do i install a bin file
<pedro3005> win_2_linux, I'll get a link for you in a sec
<pedro3005> god damn slow internet
<pedro3005> win_2_linux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1361203&postcount=2
<win_2_linux> thanks pedro
<kdotj_> win_2_linux, was there a deb file available?
<kdotj_> oh wait, the new thunderbird is only tar for now isn't it
<win_2_linux> kdotj yes
<phillw> win_2_linux: don't forget that gmail can be configured to receive mail from most email accounts and send as that email account
<win_2_linux> phllw it works its just not in the right directory its in my download i want to put in where it wil show up in my menus
<win_2_linux> right now its in download
<phillw> i've not used thunderbird for many years, once i got my gmail account ::coughs:: a few years ago, I've stayed with them and just link other accounts to it.
<phillw> i recall the guy who wrote the backup system for thunderbird stopped supporting it, so I'm not too sure what level of back up system there currently is.
<win_2_linux> i found a deb file for it
<phillw> win_2_linux: have you hade a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion yet ?
<phillw> that covers 10.04 ubuntu
<win_2_linux> no but found the deb file on sourceforge
<win_2_linux> just read it thanks.  3.0 was buggy
<win_2_linux> it wouldn't open all the way and th menus were black
<win_2_linux> etc
<phillw> that link has how to add the daily build, which is always .. ermmm.. interesting (I run the chromium one as I use lubuntu)
<win_2_linux> what is lubuntu?
<win_2_linux> oh nevermind a lighter ubuntu
<phillw> win_2_linux: yeah, the baby :-)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-26
 * DarkNemesis just created an EPIC password for facebook (60 chars long)
<DarkNemesis> no more fun and games for theo
<DarkNemesis> i'm proud :P chryptography class here i come
<phillw> DarkNemesis: long passwords are quite easy: MyLeastFavouriteDayOfTheWeekIsMonday,IMuchPreferFridaysAsIItIsTheStartOfTheWeekEnd ==> MyL3@5tF@v0ur1t3D@y0fth3w33k1sM0nd@y...............
<DarkNemesis> phillw, i have a odd situation here on my LAN
<DarkNemesis> i can see my lappy from my dektop
<DarkNemesis> i cant see my desktop from my lappy
<DarkNemesis> samba share
<phillw> i've not as far as playing with samba fully, I'm thinking of just getting a NAS drive
<phillw> i'm not sure how running master & slave on the same machines work, I've read a bit of http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop#Activating_Remote_Desktop_Access so may just use that
<phillw> if you have the ip numbers, you should be able to directly connect?
<DarkNemesis> umm
<DarkNemesis> the issue is that i have a large screen on the desktop (3ft by 2 ish) and 8inch my 4 inch on the eee 701 4g phillw
<phillw> well, there's always ssh? tbh, I'm not really up on this connecting them up, I've enough problems getting samba to work between ubuntu and an XP machine :-)
<zkriesse> hey mathay duanedesign
<mathay> hey zkriesse
<mathay> how's it going?
<win_2_linux> somehow my facebook has been hacked with some ipad thing
<pedro3005> :(
<win_2_linux> yeah i don't know how they did
<win_2_linux> it
<win_2_linux> it posted wall to wall
<win_2_linux> on my friends list
<win_2_linux> changed the pw right away
<zkriesse> hello charming
<charming> hi zkriesse :D
<zkriesse> and what brings ya here on this fine evening/afternoon/day
<tenach> Hello there, charming
<charming> i was just thinking which is better for making a tomcat server..
<charming> from the propriety package or the source?
<charming> meaning from the apt-get package or the source .tar.gz from the tomcat website
<zkriesse> charming: well you're gonna want the stable vs
<zkriesse> "version
<charming> oohh thats how it is then..
<zkriesse> what's how it is
<charming> i mean installing it from the apt makes it stable
<zkriesse> Well usually the ones that you compile or install from the host site can be the unstable or "Beta" version
<zkriesse> not always but sometimes they are
<zkriesse> and sometimes the version in the repositories can be outdated or somewhat old too
<charming> but still stable
<zkriesse> yes
<zkriesse> At least that's been my experience
<charming> ok thanks :D
<zkriesse> charming: no prob
<zkriesse> welcome headcuter
<Judi> first time ubuntu user, just installed 10.04, doing untoward things with the display for second few minutes before monitor signal dies. Repeatable. What info would be helpful to diagnose or fix this problem?
<Judi> installed on Dell computer w Pentium 4
<stlsaint> Judi: your saying your video display does not work?
<Judi> that's right.
<Judi> it works well on boot, then degrades in first few minutes until bleep
<Judi> gone
<Judi> was an XP Pro computer before install
<stlsaint> Judi: do you have the generic of propietary drivers installed
<Judi> no, can look
<andrei_> How do i register my name?
<hobgoblin> andrei_: on irc?
<andrei_> Yes
<andrei_> It says something at the begining with NickServ
<hobgoblin> andrei_: /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<hobgoblin> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Judi> stlsaint, will have to get back to you. I don't know how to tell from drivers, was going to look at the card to see if it was a regular brand
<stlsaint> Judi: run in terminal:
<stlsaint> Judi: lspci | grep VGA
<Judi> thx, will do
<stlsaint> Judi: post the output here
<ddecator> my money is on ati
<hobgoblin> I'd do a cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep nvidia or cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep ati then
<hobgoblin> lspci will not tell if the driver is being used
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: i was just looking to see what the card was
<hobgoblin> though I've no idea what has already been said so ignore me :)
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: looking in Hardware Drivers should solve the issue of what driver to install
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: :P
<Judi> this won't be exact (ubuntu is in the other room): VGA Compatible: ATI Radeon RV 100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<stlsaint> ATI it is
<ddecator> what do i win?
<Judi> a smile from me!
<ddecator> :D
<Judi> :-)
<ddecator> hobgoblin: btw, i think there is a factoid for irc nick registration
<Judi> so what do I do now? ATI has some kind of curse? developmentally ubuntu-disabled?
<ddecator> the open-source driver on lucid isn't...working very well for a lot of people :p
<hobgoblin> ddecator: possibly there is but I don't use stupid factoids :)
<ddecator> hobgoblin: well then...fair enough :p
<hobgoblin> no idea what they all are and it's easier to link to information if I already have it at my fingertips :)
<Judi> suggestions? Go back a version or two? or is it the same driver in earlier vers?
<ddecator> Judi: take a look at System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if any drivers are listed, and if they are let us know if any are activated
<hobgoblin> Judi: that card should be supported I think
<hobgoblin> ddecator: I got that from not a factoid :D
<Judi> no proprietary drivers in use on this machine
<ddecator> are any available to activate?
<Judi> nope
<ddecator> hobgoblin: i only use them for certain situations :p
<ddecator> well, that's the extent of my ideas, i'm not great with graphics...
<Judi> thanks ddecator
<ddecator> oh wait, monitor signal dies, silver_fox helped someone with a similar problem before...and i don't remember what needed to be done :(
<Judi> ok, will poke around in the docs and likely check back tomorrow. Thank you for your help
<Judi> also thanks stlsaint (who is now gone)
<ddecator> sorry Judi, if you try again at another time there will be others who may know how to help :)
<hobgoblin> Judi: before you go can we have a quick look at logs see if something occurs
<Judi> ok
<Judi> my logs or yours?
<hobgoblin> mine are fine :)
<stlsaint> Judi: im never gone! :D
<hobgoblin> second thoughts if it dies you'll never be able to show them :(
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: LOL...check your logs goblin check to see if MY system is alright! :P
<hobgoblin> Judi: so you know I am not talking about irc logs but the logs your system makes :)
<Judi> interestingly, system is still up and displaying. It's when I do mail or firefox that it dies
<hobgoblin> Judi: ok do this please     sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ddecator> oh, that's a known issue with the ati graphics driver..
<Judi> thx hobgoblin, lemme check to see if I can find ... ok, lemme run your sudo
<hobgoblin> ddecator: is there a fix for it?
<ddecator> hobgoblin: not sure, i'm looking for it
<ddecator> bug 539772
<Judi> couldn't find package pastebinit.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539772 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "[MASTER] Lucid 2.6.32-16 crashed to login screen - miCopyRegion (affects: 46) (dups: 22) (heat: 341)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539772
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: im glad to see people using pastebinit, i made the wiki on it and at the time no one had heard of it :D
<ddecator> should be fixed with recent xorg updates
<hobgoblin> stlsaint: I've used it for a long time
<ddecator> Judi: is your system fully up-to-date?
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: well your the exception! :P
<Judi> I got hard (whole system crash) in mail.
<Judi> fully up to date: I downloaded and installed today
<hobgoblin> Judi: did you install lots of updates after the install?
<Judi> no, tried to config one mail account (crash) then rebooted and tried to use firefox.
<ddecator> Judi: try installing all of the updates first, that will hopefully fix it :) (System > Administration > Update Manager)
<Judi> then rebooted  and used firefox and display went down
<stlsaint> reinstall drivers
<hobgoblin> ddecator: +1 but I would make sure all the repos are set up in software sources first
<stlsaint> or remove xorg and configure again....
<hobgoblin> I would - software sources - update - reboot - check hardware drivers again  - in that order
 * stlsaint fades to *black* mist....
<ddecator> the driver is in main at least
<Judi> ack. was running from bootCD, need to restart to install the updates.
<ddecator> good luck :)
<Judi> today's download was 57 days old.
<Judi> thanks! rebooting now
<Judi> oh my, 203 files to install. This will take a few minutes.
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> be thankful you don't have dialup - if you do I am sorry for you :)
<Judi> thx hobgoblin, I'm on a decent cable line
<Judi> downloaded, now installing.
<Judi> eternal gratitude for your collective helps. Tried installing Linux back several years ago and got sneered at a lot.
<Judi> now have great appreciation for the works of ubuntu and supportive community.
<hobgoblin> Judi: I have been there - I gave up at the time
<hobgoblin> you'll get no hassle in here nor should you in any ubuntu channels
<Judi> thank you for that.
<hobgoblin> I tried when I had dial-up it was not easy at all - cam beakc once I had b/band - been here for 3 or 4 years now
<Judi> working my slow transition from too many years on macs.
<Judi> looking forward to the full dump. :D
<ddecator> if you do get hassle in here, let us know, we won't have it :)
<hobgoblin> indeed not - I'm not part of the team anymore but if I see it I know exactly who to go and get :)
<hobgoblin> Judi: I dual-booted for a while but eventually the other install never got used so I used the space fro data :)
<ddecator> i keep meaning to do that, but i'm not looking forward to going through a fresh install, haha. i probably will around a3 of maverick, i'll just fresh install that on the whole hdd
<Judi> great thank yous. My updates are going to take a while, so I'll sign off until tomorrow. Will report in fwiw. gratitude. Hoping this install works well, will upgrade to a netbook in several months. Then will abandon mac laptop shortly thereafter... or so goes the plan.
<Judi> more gratitude.
<hobgoblin> good luck
<hobgoblin> always nice to have happy people :)
<ddecator> indeed :)
<mmmmmmmm> hi guys
<mmmmmmmm> i need help
<shankar> mmmmmmmm: shoot
<mmmmmmmm> guys i need help
<mmmmmmmm> I have swf and html file in the same folder, but only show the background of the html and nothing else... right click and the message of movie not loaded show up...     only on line, in my c/ folders run perfectly well, but as soon as I upload them doesn't works, even if I only update the swf file ...     I am  having this problem recently... I did this millons of time without problem and now I am getting crazy...     help
<Drawdecirle> Are you here forestpiskie?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> just got a different nick :)
<hobgoblin> so how far have you got?
<Drawdecirle> I just replied to your post.
<Drawdecirle> Yes for the check and verification.
<Drawdecirle> As for the manual partitioner, are you referring to GParted?
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: no - I'm not
<Drawdecirle> Ok, then I'm not sure what you mean when you ask if I can see /dev/sda from the manual partitioner.  Do you mean when I click "manual" from the installer?
<hobgoblin> lets just check some stuff out - I assume you've used the terminal - if not it is in the apps accessories menu - open that and run this command
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l
<Drawdecirle> Disk /dev/sda: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x1549f232     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS Partition 1 does not end
<Drawdecirle> Ooh, that didn't come out very nice.
<Drawdecirle> By the way, I deleted the partition again just to try that a second time.
<Drawdecirle> That's why it's not showing up there.
<hobgoblin> paste.ubuntu.com = copy it there - put a name and paste - then give the new url
 * hobgoblin wonders if bodzilla happens to be wilee nilee - if not sorry :)
<Drawdecirle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455358/
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: ok sda3 is not being seen - did you use gparted to create that partition?
<hobgoblin> hi bodzilla phillw
<bodzilla> howdy
<bodzilla> I'm actually wilee-nilee
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: I think it will be useful to run the script that wilee nilee pointed you to in your thread - paste that information to the thread please
<Drawdecirle> I did.  However, I deleted it again after wilee-nilee suggested doing it.
<hobgoblin> bodzilla: I guessed earlier :)
<hobgoblin> bodzilla: to get you up to speed - sda3 is not seen in fdisk
<Drawdecirle> Which script would that be?  I don't see one in my thread.
<Drawdecirle> I can format it again if you'd like.
<hobgoblin> in wilee's sig - post#3
<Drawdecirle> As I said, I just unallocated it during this session.
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: ok lets do that then - exit the installer if it is running and run gparted - delete sda3 which is the ext3 partition
<hobgoblin> then we can make some partitions - don't just make one - we'll be making more than one
<Drawdecirle> Ok, well, sda3 is gone right now (that's why it's not in the fdisk)
<Drawdecirle> Also, are you talking about the script in his signature?
<Drawdecirle> I don't see one in his post.
<hobgoblin> yes in his sig
<Drawdecirle> Ok.
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: open gparted - point it at the unallocated space and create an extended partition - the whole of the free space
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: for the moment don't worry about the script - let's do this it shouldn;t take long
<Drawdecirle> Oh ok.  Will do.
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: how much RAM do you have - and are you wanting to suspend
<Drawdecirle> One sec.  I need to take a quick bathroom break.
<Drawdecirle> Ok, I'm back.
<Drawdecirle> 6 gigs.
<Drawdecirle> And suspend?  Sorry, I'm not exactly a computer "whiz".
<hobgoblin> suspend to ram - sort of hibernate type thing
<hobgoblin> do you turn laptop off completely or not is the issue I think :)
<Drawdecirle> Well, I'll most likely always be shutting it down.  I don't typically use "hibernate" like features often.  Either I'll be using it for extended periods of time or I won't.
<hobgoblin> ok - well as you have lots of room we can make it so that the option is there for you - tell me when you've made the extended please
<Drawdecirle> By the way, I've got the extended partition now.
<Drawdecirle> It's /dev/sda3 with an unallocated portion inside it.
<hobgoblin> excellent - now - inside the extended make a logical partition - type linux-swap and make it 13Gb
<hobgoblin> then make another partition - type ext4 - 15Gb
<shankar> hobgoblin: PM
<hobgoblin> then make another partition - type ext4 - using whatever space is left over
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: then when you have done all of that - run the fdisk command again and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com again
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: and ping me as I am afk
<Drawdecirle> hobgoblin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455366/
<Drawdecirle> ping hobgoblin
<Drawdecirle> Guess that didn't work.
<hobgoblin> yes it did - I saw - was just in the kitchen ...
<Drawdecirle> Oh haha.  Ok.
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: ok - now start the installer - go to the partition stage - choose manual and ping me again then
<Drawdecirle> hobgoblin: Yeah, it's still only showing me the /dev/sdb1 (USB drive) from the screenshots I posted on the forum.
<hobgoblin> mmmm
<hobgoblin> let me think
<veonone> I have downloaded NWN but I never installed a program manualy. Wich folder whould i put it in? Do i need to run any other commands? How do I put the program in applications drop down menu?
<Drawdecirle> No problem.
<veonone> note - It's a tgz archive
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: run the script from wilee's sig - post it on the forum please.
<Drawdecirle> Will do.
<hobgoblin> you should be able to run it from the livecd
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: does your machine have raid or anything like that
 * hobgoblin clutches at straws
<Drawdecirle> I don't believe so, but looking over the boot info results (which are now posted), I do see "raid" pop up in there.
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: ok - I've never played with raid  - I would suspect that is the issue here - though I could be wrong, not going to be of much more help on here
<Drawdecirle> Ok, well thanks for the help you could offer.
<hobgoblin> welcome
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: as it stands the result of the script looks normal enough and is all ok - the raid thing is the issue - I would say that in a new post - those watching it will see the new information - what I would say is that you can;t have too much information :)
<Drawdecirle> Alright, will do.  Hopefully it doesn't require me to wipe Windows 7, but if I have to, I have to.
<hobgoblin> I'd not be doing that - there shouldn't be any reason to do so
<Drawdecirle> Cool.
<hobgoblin> I shall keep an eye on the thread - if I think of anything I will post - good luck with it
<hobgoblin> Drawdecirle: hang on 2 secs
<hobgoblin> morning ibuclaw
<Drawdecirle> Thanks again.
<hobgoblin> ibuclaw: you got a moment ?
<ibuclaw> hobgoblin, uhhh :)
<ibuclaw> hangover, but yes, I suppose. ;)
<hobgoblin> lmao - I have some sympathy :)
<hobgoblin> got an install issue - installer not seeing the partitions - just created - we know they are good - but it could possibly be raid - this is something I've not used so am all at see - if it's too much for the head I'm sure the user will just carry on with their thread
<hobgoblin> /dev/sda                                                promise_fasttrack_raid_member
<hobgoblin> ubiquity only recognises a plugged in usb drive
<Drawdecirle> I think I'm going to log out.  If you happen to figure something out, just post it back in my thread.  Thank you.
<hobgoblin> ok welcome then
<hobgoblin> welcome back bodzilla
<bodzilla> hey it was hard to tell from the script his setup but I'm sure you got it set, I don't use seperate homes or ntfs shred
<bodzilla> I use a external for shared ntfs
<hobgoblin> I think that there is raid involved - never had anything to do with it - he's gone back to the thread now
<hobgoblin> well I am off now - day starting
<CrazyPuma> hey all, some questions to a acer 1420p touchscreen. Someone here to help me get it working?
<duanedesign> hello CrazyPuma
<CrazyPuma> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> what is your issue?
<CrazyPuma> i bought a acer 1420p a week ago and i am very interested to "learn" ubuntu
<CrazyPuma> i installed ubuntu on the acer 1420p and everything works very well, besides the touchscreen
<CrazyPuma> i can "click" on the touchscreen, but the mouse always went to the upper left corner of the screen
<CrazyPuma> i think i have to calibrate the touchscreen, but the evtouch driver calibrate.sh does not work, because i get an error: no evtouch device
<CrazyPuma> the touchscreen is a MosArt device
<duanedesign> are you felix?
<CrazyPuma> in kernel 2.6.34 the mosart driver should be included, but i don't how to install a driver
<duanedesign> ahh ok
<CrazyPuma> no i am not felix
<CrazyPuma> this is the first time is use the ubuntu irc channel
<CrazyPuma> i found this website: http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux-howto.html
<CrazyPuma> but the /include/linux/hid.h differs
<CrazyPuma> and i can#t find a hid-core.c or hid-mosart.c
<duanedesign> yeah i was reading bug 511747 and it said you said "Support for the MosArt multitouch panel was introduced upstream in kernel 2.6.34"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511747 in xf86-input-evtouch (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "support for Acer 1420P (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511747
<CrazyPuma> yes on https://launchpad.net/bugs/511747 is a *.patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511747 in xf86-input-evtouch (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "support for Acer 1420P (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged]
<CrazyPuma> but how to apply a *.patch
<CrazyPuma> because the xf86-input-evtouch-0.8.8/evtouch.c does not exits
<CrazyPuma> it is a xf86-input-evtouch-0.8.8/evtouch.py
<duanedesign> heh, oops :/
<duanedesign> there is a PPA that is newly created to backport the Maverick kernel to Lucid
<CrazyPuma> i used sudo update-manager -d
<CrazyPuma> and installed the 10.10 alpha
<CrazyPuma> you mean this?
<duanedesign> ahh ok
<duanedesign> then you likely have the 2.35* kernel
<duanedesign> 2.6.35
<CrazyPuma> yes
<CrazyPuma> but the touchscreen does not work
<CrazyPuma> or okay it works in the upper left corner
<CrazyPuma> it always clicks on the ubuntu logo
<duanedesign> CrazyPuma:  I think the module is called hid-mosart
<duanedesign> if it is a module....try:   sudo modprobe hid-mosart
<CrazyPuma> nothing happens
<duanedesign> does this return asnything:   lsmod | grep hid-mosart
<CrazyPuma> no
<CrazyPuma> lshal shows me the Mosart device
<CrazyPuma> and lsmod | grep mosart
<CrazyPuma> shows
<CrazyPuma> hid_mosart        3345   0
<CrazyPuma> usbhid          42222     1 hid_mosart
<CrazyPuma> hid           84070      2 hid_mosart.usbhid
<duanedesign> CrazyPuma: must be built in and not a module.
<CrazyPuma> yes its an convertible notebook
<duanedesign> CrazyPuma: what do you get when you run: uname -a
<duanedesign> CrazyPuma: I installed xf86-input-evtouch and i see an etouch.c
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch
<duanedesign> CrazyPuma: just  in case you havent seen this page. It looks pretty good. http://blog.bureado.com.ve/?p=668
<CrazyPuma> sorry, i was away
<CrazyPuma> duanedesign: i installed the xserver-xorg-input-evtouch package in synaptic
<CrazyPuma> this refers to the xf86-input-evtouch
<CrazyPuma> but if i search for evtouch.c, i only see evtouch.conf
<CrazyPuma> uname -a shows: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 21 21:56:12 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<geirha> apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<CrazyPuma> okay, this means that i have to download the source, change the lines as shown in the patch and recompile the driver?
<geirha> I've seen a guide on how to patch a source package and create a new deb file. Let me see if I can find it
<CrazyPuma> thank you
<geirha> http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<geirha> 7.13 and 7.14
<CrazyPuma> okay
<geirha> I seem to remember seeing a more descriptive guide too, but I'm not finding it atm.
<geirha> Anyway, you follow the steps in 7.14, and before running dch, you put your patch in debian/patches/
<CrazyPuma> i will try it
<geirha> Look at the other patches ain there, and alter your patch to be on the same format.
<geirha> Ah, seems to be commands to do that for you.
<geirha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Applying%20a%20patch
<CrazyPuma> i applied the patch manually to evtouch.c, because only two lines are changed
<CrazyPuma> but i get an error while compiling
<CrazyPuma> it shows: Unapplying patches ... failed! ... Exitstatus 2
<geirha> Hm. I'm not an expert on this area. I did it once with nethack myself; took a lot of trying and failing before I eventually managed it.
<geirha> I don't think you can manually patch it. Because it untars the tar.gz file before building I think.
<CrazyPuma> hmm i am going to play around with it, maybe i get a working touchscreen today
<geirha> To start from scratch, just remove the source dir and run apt-get source again.
<geirha> I did that alot :)
<CrazyPuma> okay
<CrazyPuma> it is a good way to learn
<r3c0n> I have a proposal to write and I can not find what I am looking for. What I am trying to find out is that if a T1 line connection will work for a company that wants to use the t1 line shared between two company's. the company has a total of a 136 employees plus they need as many VoIPs plus VPN access, will a T1 line connection work?
<[reddit]ductions> paultag
<paultag> hey [reddit]ductions
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: sup, my friend
<[reddit]ductions> yo
<[reddit]ductions> still having problems i'm afraid
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: so, how's the ati config going?
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: aye, what's up
<[reddit]ductions> well i ran aticonfig in the root prompt of recovery mode
<[reddit]ductions> the command was successful, but unfortunately didn't solve my issue
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: OK. Let's make sure you have the driver
<[reddit]ductions> ok
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: do you know how to use pastebin ?
<[reddit]ductions> yep
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: Oh shoot, the machine is not on the intertubes
<[reddit]ductions> nope
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: can you boot up the computer normally until the GUI fails. Then hit Ctrl + Alt + F1
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: that will bring you to a TTY to do work on the CLI
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: run `lsmod | less` and see if you have your ati module installed
<[reddit]ductions> I've tried that. after plymouth has finished, i just get a blank screen, i.e. i dont get to the login screen
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: wait, really?
<[reddit]ductions> yup
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: but plymouth works?
<[reddit]ductions> yeah plymouth displays how it always has done
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: one sec.
<[reddit]ductions> very briefly
<[reddit]ductions> yeah and from the blank screen, i can't do anything but restart the computer
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: does REISUB work?
<[reddit]ductions> im not familiar with REISUB?
<paultag> ahha
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: if that works, then it's userspace, if not the kernel has an issue ( or a driver )
<[reddit]ductions> ok brb
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: could you give that a try whilst I do a bit of research?
<[reddit]ductions> sure thing, thanks mate
<paultag> I need to find out why plymouth runs
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: np, anything for another redditor :)
<[reddit]ductions> haha good man
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: ddecator here is one too
<[reddit]ductions> ah glad to see you representin'
<paultag> w00t w00t
<paultag> [reddit]ductions: yeah, there is no way plymouth should be running. IIRC it uses X11. ibuclaw poke
<paultag> ibuclaw: can plymouth run without x11? does it use the FB?
<ibuclaw> paultag, think about it. =)
<Puck`> hi team
<ibuclaw> KMS is kernel space. Xorg is user space.
<paultag> ibuclaw: it's post initrd
<[reddit]ductions> REISUB does nothing :/
<paultag> ibuclaw: it could run on x11 after initrd loads, and that's what I thought it did
<ibuclaw> paultag, nope. it starts way before X loads. Try looking at your bootchart graphs if you don't believe me. :)
<paultag> ibuclaw: I believe you, that's why I asked you
<paultag> ibuclaw: what does it use, the fb ?
<ibuclaw> paultag, KMS
<paultag> AHha
<ibuclaw> Kernel Mode Setting
<paultag> aye
<paultag> ibuclaw: [reddit]ductions here has an issue. Something broked his X11 and is locking up the kernel. Sounds like a gfx card driver issue to me. What do you think?
<ibuclaw> nvidia card?
<paultag> ibuclaw: ati
<ibuclaw> probably then...
<paultag> aye
<paultag> I don't know shit about ati
<ibuclaw> is he able to boot into recovery mode ?
<[reddit]ductions> yeah
<[reddit]ductions> and into low graphics desktop
<paultag> ibuclaw: but not F1
<ibuclaw> [reddit]ductions, does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist ?
<[reddit]ductions> ill just reboot into recovery mode hold up
<ibuclaw> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.orig
<ibuclaw> iirc, there should be an option to 'Fix X' in the simple recovery menu.
<paultag> ibuclaw: he did a reconfigure -phigh and the ati tool that is nvidia-xconfig
<ibuclaw> that does pretty much the same thing...
<ibuclaw> paultag, no, the nvidia tool is nvidia-xconfig.
<paultag> ibuclaw: read my line again
<paultag> ibuclaw: he tried the ati tool that does what nvidia-xconfig does
<[reddit]ductions> xorg exists yeah
<ibuclaw> paultag, =þ
<paultag> ibuclaw: that was so not UTF. that came out =? ( but the nasty ? )
<paultag> BRB
<ibuclaw> [reddit]ductions, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<win_2_linux> if I have a 160 gig hard drive what is the best way to divide that up for linux for root home and swap?
<ibuclaw> paultag, fix your font packages!
<[reddit]ductions> ibuclaw, i've ran that command
<ibuclaw> win_2_linux, how much RAM is on your system?
<ibuclaw> [reddit]ductions, kk, reboot (ctrl+alt+del should do).
<ibuclaw> [reddit]ductions, X _should_ start with failsafe defaults. Be that good or bad.
<win_2_linux> 2 gig ram
<ibuclaw> heh, Samsung N110 ?
<ibuclaw> win_2_linux, if you like to hibernate your system: root=20G home=135G swap=rest
<[reddit]ductions> ibuclaw, that has fixed my issue, i now have my login screen back.
<win_2_linux> no don't hibernate
<win_2_linux> suspend it
<ibuclaw> [reddit]ductions, aye, but you won't have any compositing enabled.
<win_2_linux> sometimes but normally just turn off the monitor
<ibuclaw> win_2_linux, well it's not much of a difference either way.
<ibuclaw> win_2_linux, if you like to hibernate your system: root=20G home=136 or 137G swap=rest
<ibuclaw> ahh...
<win_2_linux> ok thanks
<ibuclaw> forgot to remove some text from that. ;)
<ibuclaw> win_2_linux, 2GB of RAM is usually ample fine for usage. And the system should barely touch the swap. Unless you use it for, ie: VMs.
<ibuclaw> with hibernate, is good practise to have swap 2x the RAM size. Else, 1.5x or equal to if you have >=1GB RAM.
<win_2_linux> so i'll just add the swap for precaution
<ibuclaw> that's what it is there for. =)
<win_2_linux> thanks
<ibuclaw> to save your system from crashing when you run out of memory.
<[reddit]ductions> ibuclaw, I should be able to take it from here though. Thanks again
<win_2_linux> maybe thats the trouble with my laptop maybe i didn't give it enough swap so when it suspends it wont come up
<geirha> Well, actually, when you run out of memory, the kernel starts killing arbitrary processes :)
<geirha> swap has nothing to do with suspension
<ibuclaw> [reddit]ductions, with nvidia - I used to just uninstall everything with the name *nvidia* in it's package-name. Then reinstall nvidia-common.
<win_2_linux> i have to restart i just got updated lol
<win_2_linux> brb
<ibuclaw> from there a simple go to System->Admin->Hardware Drivers and reinstall the restricted module.
<win_2_linux> lol thats faster than windows has ever been
<win_2_linux> my laptop wont come b6ack from suspend after i re open the lid ubuntu 10.04 1 gig ram 1.6 g processor
<holstein> win_2_linux: thats a drag
<holstein> i got a couple netbooks around here
<holstein> one is an EEEpc
<holstein> its very well supported
<holstein> the other one has VIA chips
<holstein> and i just dont 'sleep' it
<holstein> usually, the sound just wont come back up
<win_2_linux> it is have to shut it down but i guess its not biggie, would like to beable to carry on where i continue but it could be an ubuntu thing or the way its handling
<holstein> win_2_linux: you could poke around a little in the forums
<holstein> but sometimes, with certain hardware, that is the path of least resistance
<win_2_linux> yeah i have no one has a solution yet
<win_2_linux> its not biggie really its a back up computer
<win_2_linux> no biggie rather
<win_2_linux> however the biggie is my touchpad just wont disable, i've done everything to disable it
<holstein> hmmm
<win_2_linux> it disables for a minute or two then comes back on
<holstein> thats strange
<holstein> what it the unit?
<win_2_linux> i prefer a mouse to touch pad, and i'm afraid to turn it off in bios because then it may shut off all mice
<holstein> what IS *
<win_2_linux> mouse when i'm home touchpad when i'm out
<holstein> win_2_linux: i would check the bios
<holstein> tsome of the older bioses had 'internal, external, or both' setting IIRC
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, you dont want to be in the bios all the time
<holstein> win_2_linux: is there a problem with leaving the touchpad on
<holstein> and using an external mouse?
<holstein> thats the way i do it
<win_2_linux> well no and yes, my thumbs fly over it sometimes when i'm typing and find i'm typing words within words already typed, i guess i'll just tape something over it until i need it
<holstein> win_2_linux: theres a 'disable touchpad while typing' option
<win_2_linux> yes it works for a  minute then comes back on
<win_2_linux> its checked
<win_2_linux> lol
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats the 'disable' that is not persisting
<win_2_linux> yes, and the disable itself doesn't persist either lol
<win_2_linux> its just a stubborn touchpad i guess lol
<holstein> win_2_linux: how about unckecking 'enable mouse clicks with touchpad'
<win_2_linux> thats unchecked
<holstein> hmmm
<r3c0n> how many computers can one server run
<ibuclaw> r3c0n, depends on the server =)
<ibuclaw> and what you are using it for
<r3c0n> storing data and customer info
<holstein> win_2_linux: you want to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the output of lspci
<holstein> i would probably note the hardware and driver being used, and look for a bug report on launchpad
<win_2_linux> will do
<win_2_linux> its a dell d600 computer
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637614
<holstein> win_2_linux: you might want to try hardy on there
<holstein> try an ubuntu 8.04 live CD
<holstein> if everything works well
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: holstein: Here's a couple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/240738
<holstein> you can make note of what is being used
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 240738 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "syndaemon sometimes fails to disable the touchpad (heat: 4)" [Low,Triaged]
<win_2_linux> right my pc's har drive is down, I have two 160 gig drives on a raid 0 arrary which i didn't know what it was or give much thought to when i bough it and well i didn't know when one started doing the click click click click then two clicks it wouldn't boot
<holstein> thanks nUboon2Age :)
<win_2_linux> one is stil good shows up in the bios the other
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/459832
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 459832 in acpi-support (Ubuntu) "Touchpad is re-enabled after typing (affects: 6) (heat: 42)" [Low,Triaged]
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/400697
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 400697 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Cannot disable touchpad buttons (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<holstein> hopefully win2lin bookmarked a few of those nUboon2Age :)
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: holstein: in comments this one includes a work-around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/touchfreeze/+bug/501181
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 501181 in touchfreeze (Ubuntu) "does not disable touchpad in vaio vgn-n330fh karmic i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New]
<win_2_linux> lol hitting fn f8 gave me a white screen had to go into
<win_2_linux> ttl or whatever it is and reboot from there
<win_2_linux> ctrl f1
<holstein> does the script at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/touchfreeze/+bug/501181 work for you win_2_linux ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 501181 in touchfreeze (Ubuntu) "does not disable touchpad in vaio vgn-n330fh karmic i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New]
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: holstein: I just checked and I don't have altouchpad on my dell.  Is that specific to Vaio?
<holstein> we'll know when win_2_linux gives us the output of lspci :)
<win_2_linux> didn't work
<win_2_linux> i'll turn it off in the bios later
<win_2_linux> thanks
<win_2_linux> or just tape over it
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: whats not working?
<win_2_linux> the xint to disable it
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: holstein: just btw, reading some of the bug reports it sounds like it might be a problem w/ syndaemon.
<holstein> i would assume that script only works with an ALPS touchpad
<win_2_linux> its an alps dualpoint touchpad, i researched it and a lot of people were complaining of flakiness none were complaining of not being able to disable it as of wht i read
<holstein> and we dont know what hardware win_2_linux has
<win_2_linux> it is an ALPS
<holstein> AH
<holstein> so that is relavant to your set-up
<win_2_linux> maybe the bios is over riding the software?
<win_2_linux> yes its a dell d600 laptop
<win_2_linux> actually i can just tape something over that until i find a fix. however the suspend does bother me, i have to research that
<win_2_linux> i like to close the lid and reopen it again
<win_2_linux> but since it doesn't work that way
<holstein> i had a dell
<holstein> newer than that one
<holstein> when i closed the lid
<holstein> even if it didnt sleep
<holstein> just making the screen go blank
<holstein> would make the WHOLE screen return in a smaller square in the middle of the screen
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: holstein: this person had a .sh file that started the syndaemon and they modified it to use XInput to toggle the touchpad on and off.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/300523
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 300523 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "syndaemon turns disabled touchpad back on after typing (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<win_2_linux> its a kernal problem seems like a lot of people are having this problem
<win_2_linux> with the suspend hibernate thing
<win_2_linux> so i'll turn it off in the bios and then turn it back on when needed i just have to remember too lol
<win_2_linux> is it my imagination or does a laptop run cooler with linux than it does with win
<win_2_linux> ooh two conversations..i mean i'll turn the touchpad off in the bios
<win_2_linux> and the un suspending thing is a kernel problem
<holstein> my VIA graphics chip runs hotter
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: I'd like to think its cooler in Linux.  Penguins certainly are cooler. :-)  Maybe its a 'your mileage may vary' kind of thing.
<win_2_linux> its seems this bug of suspend and hibernate both work fine its just unsuspending and unhibernating that doesn't work, it may be an X thing because people are us alt. ctrl. f7
<win_2_linux> maybe
<win_2_linux> so i recomend that you don't do a raid 0 on your drives but maybe a raid 1 where you do have a back up drive
<holder> How do I search for broken packages? While updating my packages, an alert popped up telling me I had broken packages and that I should find and fix them.
<stlsaint> holder: you can do it either thru the terminal or thru synaptic package manager
<stlsaint> holder: for synaptic go: Synaptic Package Manager>Edit tab>Fix Broken packages
<holder> stlsaint: How do I know that it worked?
<stlsaint> holder: run an update
<holder> stlsaint: Worked perfectly. Thanks!
<stlsaint> holder: no prob man, glad to help
<zkriesse> hey stlsaint and hi! holder
<stlsaint> zkriesse: sup
<win_2_linux> ok another miner issue, nothing to do with this but compiz fusion whenever i turn the cube around --neat effect--the screen darkens then lightens up gain when dt is in view i have negative turned off
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: check your power settings
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: oh wait you said effects, yea compiz does that slightly
<win_2_linux> oh because on youtube where i've seen it demonstrated its remains very bright
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: i will set my effects and check to see what your takling about
<win_2_linux> lets see if i can describe it better, when the cube turns the screen darkens and then lightens again when it sets on the next desktop
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: aye, mind does not do that
<win_2_linux> hmmm
<newboon2age> oh, now its my turn to ask for help.  I've got a major problem.  My computer just did a distribution upgrade and when i reboot I get grub2!!!
<stlsaint> newboon2age: thats actually a good thing right??
<newboon2age> not when I'm expecting to boot to Ubuntu
<newboon2age> I mean I'm getting the grub prompt
<stlsaint> newboon2age: you cant boot into ubuntu from grub?
<stlsaint> newboon2age: grub is just a bootloader...you can set it to not show and boot directly into your os (ubuntu)
<win_2_linux> my computer boots directly into ubuntu
<newboon2age> I don't know much about grub2.  I know that booting to a grub2 prompt is definitely not normal.
<stlsaint> newboon2age: on the contrary it is quite normal
<stlsaint> actually if grub doesnt load without you specifying it not to is a bad thing
<newboon2age> I'm taking about the grub2 recovery console or whatever they call it.  Not normal.
<stlsaint> newboon2age: so when you reboot you boot directly into grub recovery interface?
<newboon2age> Immediately upon reboot after upgrade this problem started.
<newboon2age> stlsaint: yes that sounds like the right description.
<stlsaint> newboon2age: have you tried fixing the system from the recovery? and do you get any errors?
<newboon2age> stlsaint: i don't know how
<newboon2age> stlsaint: at the moment i rebooted it w/ ubuntu netbook Ed. live CD. (its what I had handy)
<newboon2age> stlsaint: but if need be i can reboot to the grub2 recovery interface.
<newboon2age> i'm ircing from a different machine (that's running wubi Kubuntu btw win_2_linux)
<stlsaint> newboon2age: hrm, do you get any errors?
<stlsaint> newboon2age: == win_2_linux ?
<newboon2age> stlsaint: (goes back to an earlier conversation w/ win_2_linux)
<newboon2age> stlsaint: so should i reboot into grub2 recovery interface?
<newboon2age> stlsaint: i didn't notice any errors previously, but then again I don't know how to check unless they pop up on the screen.
<newboon2age> stlsaint: should I reboot to grub2 recovery interface, or stay in Ubuntu Netbook Ed livecd?
<stlsaint> newboon2age: if you did an upgrade and get this than i suggest that you do a fresh install to be on safe side
<win_2_linux> what is the super key
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: the little key that has the windows logo on it
<holstein> i have one machine with no windows logo on my super key :)
<holstein> i was stoked
 * newboon2age slapping forehead.  Just at the crucial moment i lost my connection.  Did anyone reply to whether i have another option than to reinstall.
<newboon2age> Did anyone reply to whether i have another option than to reinstall.
<stlsaint> newboon2age: there are probably various options...
<stlsaint> but the safest would be a fresh install
<newboon2age> stlsaint: if i could avoid that i would prefer it.
<newboon2age> stlsaint: actually i'd like to know more about grub2 so if i ran into this again i would have some idea of what to do.
<zkriesse> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<stlsaint> newboon2age:
<newboon2age> right now i'm going to try to burn a Lucid i686 CD
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<newboon2age> stlsaint: yes?
<zkriesse> stlsaint: beat ya too it
<stlsaint> newboon2age: check out my link i posted
<stlsaint> zkriesse: on the contrary you posted a rather, non-fufilling wiki
<stlsaint> :P
<zkriesse> stlsaint: damn
<newboon2age> okay i'll start w/ that.  I'll be back though cuz i've tried that page before and didn't get all i needed from it.
<stlsaint> brb
<ric> how do I adjust the screen brightness
<newboon2age> okay I'm going through the 'Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD from that page, using the UNE disk (while downloading the desktop version).
<paultag> ric: it might be in xrander. Do you have a button for it on your laptop?
<newboon2age> Can someone follow it w/ me?
<newboon2age> guide me on it?
<ric> don't follow you I'm a novice user
<zkriesse> ric: one sec
<paultag> ric: I have to run, but newboon2age, ric wait around :)
<newboon2age> me too
<andrei_> witch is general chat channel?
<zkriesse> andrei_: #ubuntu-beginners-team
<andrei_> hey. my xchat settings werent saved
<andrei_> how come
<zkriesse> andrei_: Do you mean just a regular chat channel or the team chat channel?
<ric> I'll ask again my screen is very dim, is there a simple way to adjust the screen brightness?
<win_2_linux> fixed the dimming thing
<pedro3005> ric, Try System -> Preferences -> Display
<zkriesse> ric: Patience please :D
<stlsaint> sup folks, whats all the huppla about?!!?
<stlsaint> :D
<zkriesse> ric: is it a desktop monitor or a laptop/netbook
<ric> laptop
<andrei_> why some of my settings aren't beeing saved? like xchat and rythmbox
<win_2_linux> what version xchat do you have
<win_2_linux> 2.8.6 has a bug in saving channels you have to uptdate to 2.8.8 i had this problem too
<andrei_> latest i think. i installed it through software center
<andrei_> 2.8.6 xd
<win_2_linux> that one has the bug, its fixed in 2.8.8
<andrei_> but it didn't store my name
<andrei_> how do i update
<win_2_linux> www.xchat.org
<andrei_> no command?
<win_2_linux> you have to go to that page and down load it
<paultag> whoh whoh
<paultag> no win_2_linux
<paultag> andrei_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: That was directed to ric, yes?
<paultag> andrei_: if it's not in there, wait and do it later
<win_2_linux> no andrei
<paultag> BRB, I have to go
<andrei_> that updates whole system no?
<win_2_linux> i don't think its a deb or in the repositories...i compiled it form source with the help of the #xchat
<andrei_> and i dont have to uninstall this one am i right?
<win_2_linux> you know what try sourceforge they may have a deb
<win_2_linux> in that case you wouldn't have to compile it, it was fun though but
<andrei_> another thing. it's only for knowledge. i installed neverwinter nights why the application doesen't launch (nwmain) - it says it does not exist and i have to fire it with ./nwn
<win_2_linux> do you have wine installed or playonlinux
<andrei_> i got the linux files
<win_2_linux> how do you make a deb anyway from source
<win_2_linux> oh neverending supports linux but wow wont whats with that
<andrei_> brb
<veonone> ok i updated/upgraded and still 2.6.8
<veonone> lets see if i find that deb file
<veonone> i can't use rpm can't i?
<veonone> says it's unstable release
<newboon2age> ric: did you get your answer?
<win_2_linux> then you'll have to go to the xchat website down load the tz file and compile it from source
<win_2_linux> or wait til there is  a deb
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: veonone: how about using alien to convert .rpm to .deb
<win_2_linux> or is this someone new i thought it was andrei under a different nick lol
<veonone> ill look into it
<veonone> you're right
<newboon2age> okay I'm going through the 'Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD from that page, using the UNE disk (while downloading the desktop version).
<newboon2age> Can someone guide me on it?
<ric> I found the answer in a forum:PRESS Fn key and arrow up or down to adjust screen brightness
<newboon2age> ric: and it worked?  Great!
<holder> How do I install tarball files? Specifically http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/.
<stlsaint> holder: untar it and run the installer
<holder> stlsaint: With archive manager?
<stlsaint> holder: use the tar command in terminal...or right click the tar and choose to extract it
<holder> stlsaint: What's the command?
<stlsaint> holder: tar -xvvf <name_of_package.tar>
<stlsaint> holder: make sure your in the dir of the package before running that command
<holder> How do I do that?
<stlsaint> holder: the change directory command
<stlsaint> holder: cd /Documents/blah/blah
<stlsaint> holder: are you sure that install package is linux compatible?
<holder> Yep
<holder> but you are going to have to walk me through the changer directory command
<stlsaint> holder: where did you download the package to
<stlsaint> holder: ?
<holder> ./home/huser/Downloads
<holder> ./home/user/Downloads
<stlsaint> open a terminal
<stlsaint> holder: ^^
<holder> Yep
<stlsaint> holder: type in the terminal: cd Downloads
<holder> Ok
<holder> Do I just use the tar command now?
<stlsaint> yes
<holder> -rwxrwxr-x mike/mike    523644 2009-02-21 06:19 xflux
<holder> What does this mean?
<stlsaint> it means that the file: xflux has the permissions of read/write/execute
<stlsaint> by the user mike
<holder> there is no user mike on my laptop.
<stlsaint> last time that file was modified was 2009 feb 21
<holder> O ok, mike modified it
<holder> who ever that is
<holder> What do I do now?
<stlsaint> install it
<holder> How?
<stlsaint> what are the contents of the folder?
<holder> An executable file
<stlsaint> which one of those did you download,the windows one or the mac one?
<xsaiddx> hello guys can someone please tell me hoe ican kno if have the latest driver for my display card thanks
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: go to your: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: on second thought
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: open a terminal:
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: type in the terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<holder> the linux one
<stlsaint> then look at the nvidia site to compare the card to your driver in the Hardware Drivers tab
<stlsaint> holder: please tell me again what is it you are trying to isntall?
<holder> http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/
<holder> about an inch below the mac and pc download, on the front page, there is a linux download
<xsaiddx> stlsaint: it give me this 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: what do your hardware drivers menu say?
<stlsaint> holder: run in terminal: ./xflux
<xsaiddx> nethin only a modem driver that i dont wanna use cus i already have one installed
<stlsaint> hrm,
<holder> Welcome to xflux (f.lux for X)
<holder> This will only work if you're running X on console.
<holder> Usage: ./xflux [-z zipcode | -l latitude] [-k colortemp (default 3400)]
<holder> protip: Say where you are (use -z or -l).
<holder> alright, I think i set it up. Is there a way to check if it's working?
<stlsaint> holder: i dont know this app cause i dont use it but you can check via the site for faq
<xsaiddx> stlsaint: infact all this its about a not workin game speed dreams
<holder> Thanks stlsaint
<stlsaint> holder: no prob
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: you should go to the ati site and get the latest driver for your card
<Kentrel> Hi, I want to run a script from a crontab. Is there a way I can store the output of the script so I can view it later?
<phillw> Kentrel: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/schedule_tasks_on_linux_using_crontab/ covers storing it and emailing it (if you're so inclined)
<phillw> grrrrr :-\
<iceflatline> Kentrel: could you simply append output to a file using cat?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-27
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: I'm still trying to get my grub2 booting problem fixed.  I thought i finally had it, but now its taking forever to boot and i'm not sure its going to make it.
<newboon2age> anybody know how i can tell if its still making boot progress?  every once and a while the hd activity light flickers.  I did cntl+at+
<newboon2age> cnt+alt+F5 and it gave me a few lines of info but then just a blinking cursor.
<newboon2age> is there a beginners team person here?
<win_2_linux> sorry newboon2age i'm totally new to linux
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: well thanks anyway :)
<win_2_linux> why worry about it as long as boots
<win_2_linux> however i don't have a grub menu when i boot up ,
<win_2_linux> it goes to a screen
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: well we're talking about something like 10 minutes so far
<win_2_linux> i have issues too, i guess we all do, i'm sure if we went into windows channels they'd have issues with that os too
<newboon2age> win_2_linux:  the ironic thing is my wubi Kubuntu is working fine and that is how I'm communicating now...
<win_2_linux> oh it takes grub that long to load your computer
<win_2_linux> it runs in windows
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: different computer.
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: just saying
<win_2_linux> thats how i started with ubuntu in a wubi thing
<win_2_linux> for a while then decided to go clean install
<tenach> newboon2age, what do the lines say?
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: that was our first communication
<win_2_linux> i have issues, its on a laptop and it wont wake up from suspend or hibernate have to force a shut down
<win_2_linux> yes
<win_2_linux> i remember a while back there was a win2linux distrib
<tenach> win_2_linux, I have that issue and don't know how to fix it.  I have never had good luck with hibernate or suspend on a laptop running Ubuntu.
<win_2_linux> i don't think it last ed that long
<win_2_linux> tenach its everyone turns out it cold be a kernel thing or an x thing, has anyone ever tried suspending from the console instead
<win_2_linux> the alt ctrl f7
<newboon2age> tenach: there are four.  They look like the kind of lines i see when i run dmesg.  They are all pertaining to vbox .  Last one is [ a number.number] vboxdrv: echo2 > /proc/sys/kernel/per_counter_paranoid
<win_2_linux> you know you might want to try a grub channel maybe they can help you with your issues since it is a grub thing
<tenach> It may not be a grub thing.
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: there's one from China now that's supposed to look just like windoze.
<win_2_linux> no not our issues, newboon's issues
<newboon2age> tenach: win_2_linux I think maybe the grub part is mostly fixed, cuz at least it gets past the grub menu.  So its trying to load ubuntu.
<tenach> Yeah.
<win_2_linux> i'm trying to break my dependency on windows, i see some open source programs are just as good or bettr than the retail win programs
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: so true!
<tenach> is there anything on tty1? (alt f1) ?
<tenach> win_2_linux, very true.
<newboon2age> it just gives a login prompt w/ a blinking cursor tenach
<tenach> oh!
<tenach> You're booted
<tenach> put your username in there
<tenach> and then it will ask for your password.
<win_2_linux> yeah as far suspending and hibernating there are no problems its just come back from those states there in lies the problem
<win_2_linux> yeah sounds like something is broken between booting and summoning X
<tenach> newboon2age what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<newboon2age> tenach: yes, you're right.  now what should i do?  10.04 32bit
<win_2_linux> hardware conflicts between x and some of his hardware
<tenach> newboon2age after you log in, try
<tenach> sudo service gdm start
<newboon2age> tenach: it says:  start: Job is already running: gdm
<tenach> hm.
<win_2_linux> kill it and try again?
<tenach> Not yet
<tenach> Is there anything on tty8?
<win_2_linux> how many tty are there lol
<tenach> I've never had to go past tty9
<newboon2age> tenach: I can do a cntl+alt+F7 and that shows the plymouth boot screen, but nothing changes if i do the same w/ F8
<tenach> Ah.
<newboon2age> tenach: take that back
<newboon2age> tenach: it shows a blinking cursor only
<tenach> okay
<tenach> in 7, can you log in normally to Gnome?
<newboon2age> tenach: how do i do that?
<tenach> What shows up on the plymout boot screen?  Just the logo?
<tenach> *plymouth
<newboon2age> tenach: yes.  its a substitue plymouth logo.  actually I think its the first time that particular one showed on boot up because normally i just had that one on shutdown and then the default on bootup.
<tenach> hmm.
<tenach> I would try to restart gdm by going to tty1 and doing sudo service gdm restart
<tenach> So if I am understanding correctl, your computer boots fine, just doesn't bring you to the user login screen?
<tenach> Correctly, even.
<newboon2age> tenach: okay, it started up the plymouth screen and i got a cross for a mouse pointer (first time i had a pointer) but then I tried to move to a different tty and now no blinking cursor
<newboon2age> tenach: and can't find the plymouth screen on any of the ttys
<win_2_linux> how about a reinstall?
<tenach> win_2_linux, things can be fixed without reinstalling everytime something happens.
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: really want to avoid that if at all possible.  I think we're close...
<tenach> Most of the errors I have had would not be fixed with a reinstall.
<win_2_linux> really thats reassuring...its my windows thinking
<win_2_linux> lol
<tenach> win_2_linux I know :)  It took me a while to stop thinking like that.
<win_2_linux> :)
<newboon2age> tenach: this brings up a question ive had for awhile.  now i've got a non-interactive situation with no cursors.  is it okay to pull the plug or is there some better option?
<tenach> newboon2age, I am thinking :D  I haven't had a lot of experience with Plymouth myself, other than having to switch out my ancient video card.
<newboon2age> tenach: i pressed the on/off button and it brought me to the plymouth screen (which had been missing)...
<newboon2age> tenach: but still no interactive and i think it just shut off
<newboon2age> tenach: yes.  restarting...
<tenach> Hm.
<newboon2age> tenach: lost my wireless connection for a bit there.
<tenach> No worries newboon2age
<tenach> I'm not having much luck finding any answers.
<win_2_linux> its probably something obvious
<newboon2age> tenach: its back to a similar situation.  cnt+alt+F7  shows plymouth screen while tty1-6 are interactive -- this time nothing showing on tty5. tty8 is blinking cursor on black background
<win_2_linux> right in front of th e nose
<newboon2age> tenach: i logged into tty1 and tried that start gdm command and again it says its running....
<tenach> Yeah, if you're getting the plymouth screen, gdm is most likely running already.
<newboon2age> tenach: should i try killall gdm and then the start command?
<tenach> I don't think that will render any different results, but it's worth a try.
<win_2_linux> about five or six years ago, i first tried linux mandrake to be exact.  It loaded and installed nicely, used it for a couple of weeks actually fell in love with it, then something happened, it broke or something and would not boot, for life of me I couldn't get it to boot, I reinstalled windows and fell out of love with linux until recently
<tenach> Well, you've run into a helpful lot, with Ubuntu.  I may not be able to help much more, newboon2age, but there's others here who are bound to be able to. :)
<win_2_linux> after a couple of annoying viruses nothing damaging, invaded my computer somehow, esp one put out by an anti virus company wouldn't let me do anything unless i bought their antivirus software, even after rebooting, every time I tried to close ie7 before i got 8 it brought up two more telling me i had a virus
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: the whole booting thing is a vulnerable place for any OS.  And its rather flumoxing for new user, no matter what OS. :)
<win_2_linux> so I had to restart and boot into safe mode, run an antivirus program and it got rid of it
<win_2_linux> and i'm sick of hearing about viruses and worrying about anti virus programs all the time
 * tenach nods
<newboon2age> win_2_linux: yup, i'm afraid to even go on the web w/ windoze.
<newboon2age> tenach: do you remember how to get the uuid?
<newboon2age> tenach: of the boot disk that is?
<win_2_linux> so i'm hoping linux lives up to its rep for no viruses, trojans, keyloggers etc
<tenach> Of the disk you're booting from or from a boot disk?
<tenach> win_2_linux, it's just a matter of verifying sources before installing. :)  It's less of a hazard, but still possible in Linux.
<tenach> When in doubt, research before installing.
<tenach> As for viruses comnig through a browser, I haven't heard of that in *nix
<tenach> and, newboon2age,just a sec
<win_2_linux> i only install from repsositories  onlinux unless their old then i do find current ones
<tenach> Then I'm sure you'll be safe.
<win_2_linux> so in your estimation whats the best email client for linux that allows multiple email accounts
<tenach> newboon2age, try blkid
<tenach> win_2_linux, I don't use a mail client.  I used to use Thunderbird when I did.
<newboon2age> tenach: yes that's it. ty
<tenach> newboon2age, np
<win_2_linux> how do you get your email
<tenach> I have all my addressees go to one inbox and check that via roundcube (webmail) on my website.
<tenach> *addresses
<win_2_linux> ic
<tenach> I've never been fond of desktop mail clients.  They always seem too bulky form e.
<tenach> *for me.
<tenach> Roundcube is definitely not without issues though. xD It's slow as molasses sometimes.
<tenach> I have heard that evolution is pretty good if you're not a heavy email user.
<tenach> Though, I think it's mostly just preferential.
 * tenach ends babbling.
<newboon2age> tenach: well i don't think i did much different (commented out a mounted .iso disk i fstab, but i don't think that did anything), but then i did that gdm restart and was able to login to the gui.  I wonder if i should reinstall gdm?
<tenach> newboon2age, have you run any updates lately?
<newboon2age> tenach: yes that's what brought this on.  I did a 'distribution upgrade' and whamo
<tenach> Ah, okay.
<tenach> Did you do the dist upgrade from the net or an iso?
<tenach> I would suggest running an update to see if there's any updates to gdm.
<newboon2age> tenach: from the net
<tenach> Ah, okay.
<tenach> newboon2age, have you restarted your machine to see if it boots properly now?
<newboon2age> tenach: no not yet
<tenach> Alright.
<tenach> I think that would be a good thing to do, to see if the issue is resolved.
<newboon2age> tenach: reinstalling gdm
<newboon2age> tenach: upgrade manager said i was up to date.  I wonder if there was some kind of problem w/ the update though and wonder if there is a way to check it or reprocess it somehow.
<zkriesse> my xchat is all screwed up
<tenach> zkriesse, damn
<zkriesse> it doesn't join all the channels in my auto join list and it joins ones that aren't in it
<tenach> weird. :S
<tenach> newboon2age, that is odd.
<newboon2age> tenach: can't reinstall plymouth cuz it sez "something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' No address associated with hostname
<tenach> newboon2age, in a terminal run sudo apt-get update
<tenach> to make sure you've got the latest list
<newboon2age> tenach: okay there's a wireless connection issue.. checking...
<newboon2age> tenach: i think the systems not really running right even though it looks like it is on the surface.  wicd reports a connection but i can't actually get anything through
<newboon2age> tenach: restarting
<newboon2age> tenach: i think its the ubuntu studio plymouth theme i'm using
<newboon2age> tenach: seems to still be booting...
<newboon2age> tenach: rats, it the hd light keeps flickering, but still in plymouth boot w/o the activity indicator going.
<ebhc> Hello, I have a DNS problem I'm hoping someone could help me with.
<ebhc> anybody around to help out?
<tenach> newboon2age damn.
<zkriesse> Hey team
<newboon2age> tenach: I went away for a bit.  it stalled indefinitley on the plymouth screen, but i was also able to restart gdm and am logging on now.  If I only knew what to reinstall or reconfigure it would probably work again...
<newboon2age> tenach: if i can figure this one out it will go most of the way towards building my confidence to the point i won't be worried at all about breaking linux
<phillw> newboon2age: for any worries about linux, get this done http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<tenach> newboon2age, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<phillw> you'll just have to trust me on that one
<tenach> I am going to be offline for a few, newboon2age
<collinp> phillw: Forget separate partitions, I put my /home on a totally different hard drive.
<tenach> I'll be back in ~1 hour or less.
<phillw> collinp: well, that's nice if you don't have a laptop :p
<newboon2age> tenach, ill give it a shot, thanks for your help!!!!
<newboon2age> trying sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm.  now rebooting
<newboon2age> phillw: that is an interesting article, i'll have to study it...
<phillw> newboon2age: I do not think you will hear anyone on here suggest that you do not have a seperate  /home
 * phillw listens for those who diasagree
<ddecator> i haven't done it, but i'll probably do it next time i do a fresh install..
<newboon2age> phillw: oh, i did the default, so whatever ubuntu installs i got it
<phillw> ddecator: well i know it works, i split mine off
<collinp> phillw: OBJECTION!
<phillw> collinp: less shouting :-(
<collinp> I just felt like doing that.
<phillw> jeez, I was expecting a member of UBT to tell you off, but you are one :-|
<collinp> Yeah. Lol.
<ddecator> tell him off for what? o.o
<collinp> I'm also a channel op.
<phillw> SHOUTING
<ddecator> !caps | phillw
<ubot2> phillw: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ddecator> :p
<ddecator> it's not a big deal unless a person is constantly doing it, haha
<phillw> ahh, one more reason that I will not join UB, one rule for some, one rule for everyone else.
<collinp> Heh. Don't worry, one-time occurance.
<ddecator> i was joking, but ok...
<collinp> I still have to abide by channel rules and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, so yeah.
<ddecator> if he had kept shouting i would have said something :)
<collinp> If I had kept shouting, then something's wrong.
<ddecator> that too
<collinp> ;)
<newboon2age> i don't think sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm solved it.  it seems to be stalled on plymouth boot screen
<newboon2age> is upstart used in Lucid?
<ddecator> i believe so
<ddecator> newboon2age: when it stalls on plymouth, have you tried hitting <enter>?
<newboon2age> ddecator: i'll try
<newboon2age> ddecator: no apparent effect, although the HD activity light is still flickering from time to time
<ddecator> newboon2age: odd, do you have any older kernels still on the system you can try to boot into?
<newboon2age> ddecator: how do you do that?
<newboon2age> ddecator: i don't know if you caught the earlier conversation, but i can still log in by
<ddecator> newboon2age: when you see the GRUB screen (black/white screen that lets you select what you want to boot into) there should be entries for older kernels if there are any
<ddecator> newboon2age: ah, i didn't see that. what do you have to do to get to gdm?
<newboon2age> going to tty1-5 and i can restart gdm, although it doesn't seem like its totally working correctly
<newboon2age> ddecator: like the wireless shows its connected, but i'm not really getting a connection
<ddecator> newboon2age: ah, i see. is this a fresh install or have you had it for a while?
<newboon2age> ddecator: had it for a bit.  lucid.  just did a 'distribution upgrade' yesterday and when i restarted first it was coming to a grub2 menu.
<newboon2age> ddecator: then I managed to get it working following the grub2 recovery instructions from the wiki, but still having these probs
<ddecator> newboon2age: by distribution upgrade, do you mean you upgraded from a previous release to lucid, or you did a "dist-upgrade"?
<newboon2age> ddecator: it was already lucid (started off lucid).  Then yesterday I got a prompt for an upgrade and somewhere along the way i think it said something about dist uprade or something (don't know what that is)
<ddecator> newboon2age: from the update manager?
<newboon2age> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> hm, anyone know if a bootlog would show the output plymouth is hiding?
<newboon2age> ddecator: is there a bootlog i should be looking at?
<win_2_linux> i'm back
<ddecator> newboon2age: try looking at /var/log/boot.log (you can put it into a paste.ubuntu.com pastebin if you want us to take a look)
<ddecator> wb win_2_linux
<win_2_linux> poor newboon2age still trying to fix his problem
<newboon2age> ddecator: i can't readily get it off the machine, but i can look at it.
<ddecator> newboon2age: sure thing, hopefully it will have a helpful error message
<win_2_linux> oops
<newboon2age> ddecator: starts off w/ 11 lines of udevd[349]: SYSFS()= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR()= to match the event device, or ATTRS()= to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/80-canon_mfp.rules:10 {and various rules are listed..}
<ddecator> doesn't sound too different from mine...no errors?
<newboon2age> ddecator: hmmm...  it says *Checking quotas...         ^[[128G /n
<newboon2age> ddecator: @[[122G[ OK ]    those carrets look wierd to me
<newboon2age> it has another line like that, then *Starting AppArmor profiles   ^[[128G Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<newboon2age> * Setting sensors limits  [more carrety things]
<newboon2age> 8 Starting domain name service... bing9   {carety things}
<newboon2age> Loading DAHDI hardware modules:
<newboon2age> and then
<ddecator> so far nothing that seems out of the ordinary...what's the last thing listed?
<newboon2age> FATAL: inserting dahdi (lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/updates/dkms/dahdi.ko:  Invalid module format  dahdi: error   dahdi_dummy: error dahdi_transcode: error
<newboon2age> and thats it
<ddecator> ah, that looks like it'd cause some trouble :)
<ddecator> hm, try 'sudo aptitude reinstall dahdi-linux'
<win_2_linux> what is dahdi
<newboon2age> web page says: Short for "Digium Asterisk Hardware Device Interface"
<newboon2age> whatever that is
<ddecator> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/dahdi-source
<ddecator> that has a short description
<win_2_linux> ahhh ok thats interesting
<newboon2age> before i can really do the reinstall of dahdi-linux, since i'm having trouble connecting wo wireless in this state, is there something i should do?
<ddecator> oh, right...any chance you can hook up to wired ethernet for a little bit?
<newboon2age> possibly.  is there any kind of modprobe kind of thing i should do right away? or uninstall/purge thing?
<ddecator> not that i know of..
<newboon2age> because if i restart gdm right now I think its kinda in a broken state.
<ddecator> i can't think of anything you should do right away, but kernel-related issues aren't my strong point
<newboon2age> okay i plugged in and tried to sudo appt-get update, and the reinstall dahdi command, but they failed.  i don't think networking is working right
<ddecator> :(
<newboon2age> so i'm restarting the gdm...
<newboon2age> it reports i'm connected...
<newboon2age> ddecator: when i tried to do a dahdi reinstall, it says (old business unfinished i guess)
<newboon2age> ddecator: the following packages will be removed: libkunitconversion{u} libtaskmanager4a{u} linux-rt-headers-2.6.31-10{u} plasma-dataengines-workspace{u}
<ddecator> i'm not sure what the {u} means..
<ddecator> are you using kubuntu?
<zkriesse> ddecator: he's using kubuntu
<zkriesse> plasma-dataengines-workspace{u} that gives it away
<zkriesse> the "plasma" part
<ddecator> right, that's why i asked..
<zkriesse> plasma is the kubuntu desktop
<ddecator> but it could be ubuntu with kde installed
<newboon2age> ddecator: well i did install the kde desktop, and a few kde programs, like Konversation, Kate and others
<newboon2age> ddecator: zkriesse it is ubuntu to begin with and then some kubuntu/kde stuff added
<zkriesse> newboon2age: ok and what is the issue?
<newboon2age> ddecator: oh, i just saw that wicd didn't say it was connected to ethernet after all.  i just told it to connect...
<ddecator> newboon2age: i'd say it's not a big deal to have those packages installed, but i'm not sure if linux-rt-headers-* being removed would cause any issues..
<ddecator> to have those packages removed*
<ddecator> zkriesse: after updating recently, can't boot successfully (hangs during plymouth, the bootlog pointed to an error with the dahdi kernel module)
<zkriesse> ah ok i'm lost
<newboon2age> in boot log: FATAL: inserting dahdi (lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/updates/dkms/dahdi.ko:  Invalid module format  dahdi: error   dahdi_dummy: error dahdi_transcode: error
<ddecator> right, that
<newboon2age> zkriesse: that was the last line in the boot log
<zkriesse> ah
<newboon2age> and the issue is basically that when booting it just stalls on the plymouth boot screen.
<ddecator> and reinstalling the dahdi package apparently requires the removal of those packages listed earlier (but i'm not sure what the {u} means...)
<newboon2age> i can log in on any of tty1-5
<newboon2age> and then restart gdm, but its like something is still broken underneath.
<ddecator> yah, the kernel probably isn't loading right due to that error with the module
<newboon2age> okay wicd says i'm connected and i have an ip address, but i can't reach the repositories, or the web so it doesn't seem like i'm really connected.
<ddecator> :/
<newboon2age> so if i could restart the networking function, maybe i could get this fix
<newboon2age> fixed
<ddecator> hmm..
<newboon2age> is there any kind of modprobe thing or service restart thing i can do?
<ddecator> possibly, but i don't know what would work offhand
<ddecator> and grub definitely doesn't give you the option to boot into an older kernel?
<newboon2age> zkriesse: ddecator: i did a lsmod and have a list of modules.  what whoudl I look for?
<newboon2age> ddecator: it might.  i hadn't figured out how to do that.
<ddecator> newboon2age: when you're at the GRUB menu, you should be able to use the up an down arrow keys to select what you want to boot into. the newest kernel on your system is the default, just under that should be the recovery mode for that kernel. if there are any older kernels still installed, those will show up below that (you can just look at the version numbers)
<newboon2age> right now i can only uninstall or purge dahdi from synaptic
<newboon2age> despite the fact i've got the lucid install disk in the drive and have checked that option on the repositories
<newboon2age> ddecator: its not set to come to grub menu by default (no other os, single boot)
<ddecator> you could try uninstalling then rebooting, and if all goes well re-installing, but i'm not entirely sure what that module does. at this point it doesn't seem to be working anyway though
<newboon2age> ddecator: well that's true
<ddecator> ah, you'd have to hit a key then...shift maybe? i can't remember what key goes to grub, haha
<newboon2age> ddecator: zkriesse: i looked at the different modules but didn't see what was network related, so i did a removal of the 3 dahdi packages
<ddecator> newboon2age: yah, i couldn't tell either, hopefully this works :)
<newboon2age> ddecator: as i'm doint this it says its removing all DKMS Modules.  http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml
<newboon2age> that page talks a little about DKMS
<ddecator> right, it should just be removing the dahdi modules
<newboon2age> ddecator: guess i'll reboot now...
<newboon2age> ddecator: looking at the boot log.  'dahdi_cfg not executable'  Starting virtual private network daemons... Starting amavisd: {blah blah} and then nothing
<ddecator> does it still hang?
<newboon2age> ddecator: i'm not sure i'd technically call it a hang because everyonce and a while the HD activity light comes on, but yeah its still stuck on the plymouth screen.
<ddecator> darn..
<newboon2age> logged in and restarted gdm
<ddecator> if you can get to grub, you can try adding 'nomodeset' to the boot command
<newboon2age> ddecator: how do I stop it at the grub menu to do that?
<ddecator> during boot, after the BIOS menu, you either hit <shift> or <esc> (can't remember which one atm...) and it should show up (you might have to hold the button)
<newboon2age> okay, restarting ddecator
<newboon2age> ddecator: okay that worked
<newboon2age> ddecator: i'm at the grub menu
<ddecator> newboon2age: ok, then keep it on the first option, hit 'e' then add 'nomodeset' (not quotes) to the end of the line
<newboon2age> ddecator: when you say first option, there is a 32-23-generic and then the same w/ recovery mode.  which one?
<ddecator> newboon2age: the non-recovery mode option
<newboon2age> okay i hit e and i'm looking at the options...
<ddecator> you should be looking at the boot command. just add the 'nomodeset' to the end of it
<newboon2age> ddecator: would that be the initrd line?
<ddecator> i'm trying to think of what the line says..
<newboon2age> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.23-generic
<ddecator> 23 or 32?
<ddecator> the newest lucid kernel is 2.6.32-22
<newboon2age> 2.6.32-23
<ddecator> -23? how'd you get -23? o.o
<newboon2age> the line above that is linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic root=UUID=(long uuid number) and then ro
<newboon2age> ddecator: just now i reinstalled/installed some headers.  maybe from that???
<newboon2age> so maybe i should try one of the older ones?
<ddecator> yah, try one of the older kernels first if they are available
<newboon2age> ive got 23, 22, 21, and 11-rt
<newboon2age> 31-11-rt
<ddecator> try 22
<newboon2age> maybe 21?
<ddecator> or 21, either
<newboon2age> i'm not sure about where the nomodeset thing goes
<ddecator> don't worry about that right now, try the older kernel first :)
<newboon2age> recovery mode or non recovery mode?
<ddecator> non
<newboon2age> when I sucessfully boot (as I expect, what do i do then to get this fixed?
<newboon2age> booting in 21
<ddecator> we'll look into a couple of different things
<phillw> ddecator: *32-23 is the current kernel level for 10.04
<ddecator> whuuuuuuuu...
 * ddecator goes to synaptic
<phillw> ddecator:  ls /boot
<phillw> :-D
<ddecator> it's not listed in synaptic, and i just updated a little bit ago o.o
<ddecator> i'm calling shenanigans on something
<phillw> i love GUI, try CLI ?
<ddecator> i ran your command, not there, conky is listing -22 as my kernel, and there are not more updates...
 * ddecator is baffled
<newboon2age> ddecator: okay its trying to connect to the internet...
<phillw> ddecator: http://pastebin.com/nNEZLjB1
<ddecator> O.o
<ddecator> rmadison lists it too..
<newboon2age> ddecator: problem.  still not connecting to the internet it seems ... checking...
<ddecator> newboon2age: did it hang at plymouth still?
<newboon2age> ddecator: no, no problem w/ boot as far as i could tell....
<ddecator> maybe the mirror i use doesn't have it available..
<ddecator> newboon2age: well that's progress at least :)
<newboon2age> ddecator: checking another internet connection
<newboon2age> ddecator: yes, at least i can boot semi normally
<newboon2age> hmmm... the internet connection says its working but its not...
<newboon2age> ddecator: I'm thinking maybe i should try recovery mode?
<newboon2age> ddecator: i don't know what that means
<newboon2age> ddecator: somehow i need to restart the network functions
<ddecator> recovery mode just helps if you can't boot at all (gives you a terminal and a network connection, but the network connection isn't working right now anyway)
<ddecator> anyone else on that has ideas? it's 3:10am so i'm becoming less and less useful :(
<newboon2age> ddecator: you must be back east.
<ddecator> newboon2age: west michigan atm
<newboon2age> ddecator: I'm in CA, i hope you're only staying up because you want to.
<ddecator> newboon2age: i am, but by this point i start to lose ideas and i'm not much help in this channel :/
<newboon2age> well, i appreciate all your help.  and if you can't do more i understand... i think i might try recovery mode...
<newboon2age> rebooting now
<ddecator> sorry this is taking you so long. i'm better with mozilla bugs, triage, and patching/packaging. kernel issues aren't my strong point at all, haha. worst case, someone else will be on at a different time with more knowledge about this stuff than i have
<newboon2age> ddecator: well the good thing is that its a learning experience for all of us
<ddecator> newboon2age: very true :)
<newboon2age> ddecator: although i wouldn't have picked it, i'm playing the guinea pig
<newboon2age> i'm booting in 21, recovery, net-root mode
<newboon2age> ddecator: lets see, once i'm up, i wonder what i should do.
<newboon2age> okay i'm up...
<ddecator> does the internet work?
<newboon2age> nope, it looks like networking still isn't working.  hmmm..
<newboon2age> ddecator: i guess i'm making an assumption because all i tried was an apt-get and that failed
<ddecator> if it's wifi, you'd probably have to connect manually
<newboon2age> well i had it connected by ethernet
<ddecator> :(
<hobgoblin> o/ bodzilla
<bodzilla> howdy
<newboon2age> ddecator: one of the puzzles to me is why i can't get it to get stuff off the cdROM
<ddecator> oh, -23 is still in prosposed..
<ddecator> newboon2age: idk if that's possible or not
<newboon2age> bodzilla: hobgoblin ddecator: does anyone know a command line command to check whether your networking is going, and possibly a command to restart it if its not?
<hobgoblin> see what ifconfig says
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: okay i ran it, now how do i interpret the output?
<veonone> mornin. Can i resize my current file system partition without harming itself and the other partition i want to take from?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: ddecator: i'm looking at the eth0 and it says RX packets: 33 errors:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<newboon2age> TX packets: 60 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 carrier: 0
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: is it connected - do you get a inet addr ? tbh I don't have much with networking - never had much in the way of issues to deal with
<hobgoblin> veonone: you can - but there is always a possibility with parrtition work that there could be errors - always make sure you have backups of anything you can;t afford to lose
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: it says inet addre: 192.168.1.40 Bcast:192.168.1.255 mask: 255.255.255.0
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> sounds normal enough to me - what are you trying to do anyway?
<newboon2age> it says UP RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 METRIC:1
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: ddecator: in the gui i'm not able to actually do anything on the internet although wicd says i'm connected
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: sorry - I'm not too with it on networking
<ddecator> neither am i :/
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: ddecator: maybe i need to do something from the command line to restart networking or something...
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: 2 secs
<geirha> Can you ping the gateway?
<newboon2age> geirha: sounds like a good idea.  how do i do that?
<geirha> sudo route -n   there should be one line where Gateway is not 0.0.0.0
<geirha> ping -c4 <that ip>
<newboon2age> geirha: it says 0.0.0.0 is the gateway
<geirha> How many lines total?
<newboon2age> one line of actual data
<geirha> Hm. Odd.
<newboon2age> geirha: i'm pinging 0.0.0.0 -- how do i interpret the result?
<geirha> newboon2age: ctrl+c   pinging 0.0.0.0 is not meaningful though
<geirha> err, I read "interrupt" instead of "interpret" :)
<newboon2age> geirha: it says 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1 icmp_seq= blah blah
<newboon2age> geirha: so i should cntl c it?
<geirha> newboon2age: No, I misread your question earlier
<newboon2age> it says 122 packets transmitted, 122 received, 0% packet loss blah blah
<geirha> Is this a wired connection? And it's connected to a router?
<newboon2age> geirha: yes
<geirha> Sounds like there's something odd with the router's dhcp
<newboon2age> geirha: its connected to what i think is a router.  someone else more knowledgeable than i set it up
<newboon2age> geirha: is there some kind of command to restart the whole networking shebang?
<geirha> I'd try  sudo dhclient3 eth0   to reaquire information from dhcp, then see if   sudo route -n  changes
<newboon2age> geirha: doing that now...
<newboon2age> geirha: now it does not give a data line for sudo route -n
<geirha> Did dhclient3 say it got a response from a dhcp server? Or did it give up?
<newboon2age> it said There is already a pid file ...dhclient.pid ... killed old client process, removed PID file
<newboon2age> geirha: then it lists Ebox stuff and saays its Listening on LPF/eth0/number,
<newboon2age> Sending on LPF/eth0/blah
<newboon2age> DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.1.40 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<geirha> followed by a DHCPACK?
<newboon2age> geirha: yes
<newboon2age> DHCPACK of 192.168.1.40 from 192.168.1.1
<geirha> Ok, so the dhcp server is giving you an ip-adress, but apparently no information to set up the routing table.
<newboon2age> geirha: just checked and the gui for ufw says firewall off.
<geirha> ping -c4 192.168.1.1
<thetick> how do get the default sources.list?  I upgraded from Jaunty-->Karimac --> to Lucid and don't get any updates.  My sources.list has one vaild entry.  All my jaunty and karimac entries are commented out
<geirha> I'm not familiar with ufw, but firewall off sounds like a good thing for now.
<newboon2age> geirha: it says Network is unreachable
<geirha> thetick: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<newboon2age> geirha: i guess somewhere in there wicd decided it is not connected anymore
<thetick> OK cool thanks.. I see the main universe etc... Any reason why the upgrade to Lucid did not enable all the libs like my previous upgrades to Jaunty and Karmic
<geirha> newboon2age: Could be wicd is doing something odd, yes. I've never tried wicd before, so I don't really know how that works.
<geirha> thetick: It should have, so it's odd it didn't.
<newboon2age> geirha: should i tell wicd to reconnect, or something from the command line, or have we gone as far as you're able to go?
<geirha> newboon2age: Yeah, try that, tell wicd to reconnect. Does route -n get that line back?
<geirha> And if it does, try pinging 192.168.1.1 again
<newboon2age> geirha: tried it before wicd reconnect and it has no data line
<thetick> Finally what are the lucid-backports listed in the update tab of the Software Sources app
<newboon2age> geirha: now afterward it has the line again.
<newboon2age> geirha: actually two lines now
<geirha> thetick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<newboon2age> 192.168.1.0   gateway 0.0.0.0  genmask 255.255.255.0 blah bah
<thetick> Very Cool!  Thanks for the quick info!
<hobgoblin> thetick: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ is quite useful - in case you need to generate a sources list again
<newboon2age> and 0.0.0.0  gateway 192.168.1.1  genmask 0.0.0.0 blah (both say Iface eth0)
<geirha> newboon2age: Oh, that's the line we were looking for earlier
<geirha> You get any response from 192.168.1.1 now?
<newboon2age> now when i do the ping -c4 192.168.1.1 it does 4 packets sent, 4 recieved, blah blah
<newboon2age> geirha: now its connecting to the web!  i'm coming up in irc on that computer.  okay, but what did we do and how do i repeat it???
<nUboon2Age> geirha: here i am on the computer in question.
<geirha> nUboon2Age: Seems there is some black magic involved here.
<geirha> We didn't really do anything other than tell wicd to reconnect.
<thetick> Wow Thanks hobgoblin.  That site is exactly what was looking for even has VLC , Google apps  etc
<newboon2age> okay, now that i'm connected to the web, i wonder what packages i should get or remove to fix this thing up
<newboon2age> or reinstall
<nUboon2Age> ...
<hobgoblin> why would you want to reinstall?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: no i meant packages to reinstall
<hobgoblin> oic - I'll go back to sleep ... :)
<hobgoblin> is it not fixed?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: i'm on-line so that part is working.  The original problem is that its stalling at the plymouth boot screen
<hobgoblin> is it a new install?
<hobgoblin> or is it updated?
<newboon2age> with ddecator's help i booted to grub2 and then picked an older version of the kernel to boot from
 * hobgoblin shakes a fist at plymouth 
<geirha> What's «plymouth boot screen»?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: the upgrade manager prompted me yesterday and somewhere in the process it said something about being a 'dist-upgrade or something
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: then on restart it went straight to the grub recovery interface.
<hobgoblin> oh right - so you have an upgraded system - have you updated since then - or made sure there's no updates
<hobgoblin> are you still in the netroot recovery ?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: so folks here helped me get grub2 reinstalled, but then it stalls on the plymouth boot screen
<hobgoblin> geirha: I think the plymouth boot screen is the bit you scream at in frustration if it's not working for you :)
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: no, it booted successfully (except the networking wasn't working until you gusy helped me get it going jsut now)
<geirha> hobgoblin: Oh, that one, haha :)
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: I'd do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade first
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: what video card do you have?
<thetick> Thanks.  You guys are the best.  bye
<hobgoblin> we try
<veonone> what argument do i need to show hidden files?
<hobgoblin> veonone: ctrl+h in nautilus
<geirha> veonone: which command?
<veonone> ls
<geirha> -a
<hobgoblin> -al
<hobgoblin> or that one
<veonone> i forgot my livecd at work i try to make a live usb from gparted
<newboon2age> okay hobgoblin i'm doing that apt-get stuff
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: not sure if you are aware - but when you first boot after some updates ureadahead runs which makes the boot slower than it would normally be
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: is it updating some stuff then?
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: so what graphics doyou have?
<newboon2age> its getting stuff so i guess yes
<newboon2age> don't know the answer to graphics
<hobgoblin> ok
<hobgoblin> do lspci when apt has finished
<newboon2age> ooh, bad news, the machine just lost power during that....
<hobgoblin> :(
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: rebooting now
<thetick> How do get command completion working with the tar command and tar.zx.tar files ?  tar with out J will command complete but not expand and with J option then tar does not command complete?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin:  still booting
<hobgoblin> that is quite slow ... rebooting to recovery or desktop?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: desktop.  still a lot of HD activity.
<hobgoblin> might be worth having a look at dmesg to see if you can find where it stalls
<geirha> thetick: I've never bothered learning bash-completion, but looking at the completion for the tar-command, I don't see the xz extension.
<geirha> thetick: type _tar
<geirha> thetick: That is, «type _tar» will display the function used for completing the tar command.
<newboon2age> previously it had a fatal error w/ dahdi, but i removed that package...
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: still booting
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: does it have enough ram?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: yes, 1.25G
<hobgoblin> kl
<thetick> need the xz-utils package so the normal tar man page or help info does list .xz format or the -J option
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: still on plymouth screen.  i logged in and started the apt-get upgrade again and it seems to be working, so that's a step forward anyway
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: I don't know what this plymouth screen you are talking about is
<geirha> thetick: It's a fairly recent addition to GNU coreutils. My guess is, the guys that hack up the bash_completion stuff just hasn't caught up.
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: its the boot screen you see with the ubuntu and logo and all
<veonone> why don't i have access to hdd partitions in /dev? I get a not a directory error
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: when i do cntl alt F7 i can toggle the plymouth screen on and off, but essentially it seems to stall on that screen.
<geirha> veonone: Those are the raw devices, if you want to access them, you first need to mount them somewhere.
<thetick> OK great thanks.  So would that be bash maintainers or some Ubuntu integration group?  I would like to get this resolved... As you can tell I'm not newbie to UNIX just to the Ubuntu way
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: if i didn't know i could log on to tty1-5 i'd think it had hung or stalled or something
<hobgoblin> are you in one of the tty's now?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: rebooting after apt-get upgrade...
<geirha> thetick: I'd try reporting it against the bash-completion package
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: hang on
<hobgoblin> or is it too late - if it is go to the recovery instead of normal
<geirha> thetick: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: i let it go to the normal
<hobgoblin> let's wait for a while then ... ;)
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: sorry, i didn't see your note about tty.  what were you going to say?
<hobgoblin> just wanted to check some stuff
<thetick> Great thanks again.  Later
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: go ahead and tell me your ideas, cuz its still taking a looooooong time
<hobgoblin> when you've got in I want the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.* and lspci
<hobgoblin> if you can get to atty - sudo apt-get install pastebinit   then cat /etc/X11/xorg.* lspci |pastebinit
<hobgoblin> actually that will fail - do cat /etc/X11/xorg.* |pastebinit
<hobgoblin> then lspci |pastebinit
<newboon2age> passtebinit?  it couldn't find the package
<newboon2age> pastebinit i mean
<newboon2age> can't find package pastebinit hobgoblin
<newboon2age> but the display is intel 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller, rev 03
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: there doesn't seem to be an /etc/x11 directory]
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: i restarted the gdm
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: X11 not x11
<hobgoblin> as far as I know though the intel thing should be ok
<hobgoblin> can you paste.ubuntu.com for cat /var/log/dmesg
<hobgoblin> but I'm running out of time now
<newboon2age> i went to X11 directory
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: but i don't see an xorg. anything
<hobgoblin> you might not have any xorg.* in there
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: doesn't look like i do
<hobgoblin> I just wanted to see if plymouth was balking from a nvidia or ati install
<hobgoblin> so lets have a look at dmesg then I have to go
<newboon2age> well, i tried to get to the plymouth screen by doing a cntl alt F7 and alas, i not only didn't get the plymouth screen, i seem to have lost my cursor.  any way to unjam it?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: in other words i have a CL shell, but no blinking cursor
<hobgoblin> no idea
<newboon2age> okay, well if you need to go, we'll leave it there.  what should i look for in the dmesg?
<hobgoblin> a gap in the time signatures - where it hangs - you'll get some idea of what i't hanging on
<hobgoblin> would be good to get pastebinit installed then you can access pastebin.com from a cli
<newboon2age> i rebooted, tty3 and am looking at dmesg
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: the last line is eth0: no IPv6    routers present
<hobgoblin> try the apt-get install pastebinit again
<hobgoblin> or have you lost net again?
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: i tried it but still couldn't find the package.  how do i check for net again?
<hobgoblin> well if apt is looking then you have net
<newboon2age> it says E: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<hobgoblin> it is very hard to see what is going on without any information
<newboon2age> i don't know what the 'E:' thing means
<hobgoblin> error
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: ah
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: trying restart of gdm
<hobgoblin> try sudo apt-get update
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: logging into gui
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: checking for net
<newboon2age> got net, but synaptics can't find that package either.
<hobgoblin> mmmm - software sources in sys admin menu
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: you want some info from repositories"
<hobgoblin> yep - you can do the gui - ubuntu software tab - make sure main and universe are enabled
<newboon2age> okay i can pastebin stuff, what would you like/
<hobgoblin> dmesg
<hobgoblin> and messages - both in the log file viewer
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VcJtvDxe
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: not sure what you mean by 'messages - both in the log file viewer'
<hobgoblin> messages is one of the logs in the log file viewer
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin:  i'm not sure what the 'log file viewer' is
<nUboon2Age> okay i found that program...
<hobgoblin> dmesg looks fairly normal
<hobgoblin> and I have to go now - sorry
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: had a little trouble w/ that, but here it comes
<nUboon2Age> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/spam.php?i=FR6wf5DP hobgoblin
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: darn it looks like i've got the wrong dates and you have to go...
<hobgoblin> that looks ok to me
<newboon2age> reposting todays info..
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: no need
<hobgoblin> newboon2age: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<nUboon2Age> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bNDgSj47 hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> try From an Installation or workround B
<hobgoblin> see if that helps
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: okay I'll check that.  Thanks a million for your help.  Anything on that last pastebin?
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: now I really am going - good luck with that
<newboon2age> hobgoblin: thanks for everything you guys rock!
<lukjad> hobgoblin !
<hobgoblin> lukjad !
<lukjad> hobgoblin How goes it?
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty - busy with life - as are you I read ;)
<lukjad> hobgoblin Heh, yeah
<lukjad> I've taken up photography!
<hobgoblin> cool
<hobgoblin> what sort? that is what of
<lukjad> hobgoblin Let me give you a link
<lukjad> http://lukjad007.deviantart.com/gallery/
<lukjad> hobgoblin ^
<hobgoblin> nice - I like the fountain :)
<lukjad> Thanks! :)
<hobgoblin> you're welcome lukjad
<lukjad> hobgoblin I have one I think you'll like. It's very much me.
<lukjad> http://lukjad007.deviantart.com/art/Sad-Tree-169164350
<lukjad> Read the comment
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<lukjad> :D
<lukjad> I went out yesterday and shot 200 photos
<hobgoblin> lol
<lukjad> That makes over 3000 that I have
<hobgoblin> too many to remember then :D
<lukjad> hobgoblin I remember most of them actually. :)
<hobgoblin> give it 10 years ...
<lukjad> Well, obviously in 10 years I won't remember the shot
<lukjad> Heh, I don't remember stuff that happened yesterday
<hobgoblin> me neither - anyway I am off, not really here at the moment
<hobgoblin> lukjad: speak again soon I hope
<lukjad> Later hobgoblin !
<lukjad> :)
<[CENTRAL]> hi
<[CENTRAL]> i need your expertise
<[CENTRAL]> i managed to repartition my drive but then when booting ubuntu i got an error from the network card. so i choose to reinstall ubuntu and format my whole drive. just before installing i chose not to install the bootloader. now ubuntu is not booting at all just a horizontal cursor flashing doing nothing
<hobgoblin> why did you not install the bootloader... try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<[CENTRAL]> i thought if i can choose at startup wich of the drives i will be booting it wouldnt be a problem
<geirha> No, you must have a bootloader
<geirha> You can have different bootloaders on different drives, e.g. windows bootloader on first drive, grub on second, then choosing which drive to boot will determine which bootloader is used.
<[CENTRAL]> so why is that shit option there if you cant use it without it lol
<[CENTRAL]> im so mad at me
<[CENTRAL]> let me get to my pc i couldnt get to work the nic in windows wither :-??
<geirha> It's useful for installing several operating systems, e.g. two different Ubuntu installs; you might wanna keep the first install's bootloader
<[CENTRAL]> Ok i managed to get into grub minimal command line
<lukjad> Hey [CENTRAL]
<[CENTRAL]> o/
<that_guy_> does any one here no how to download hydra src?
<lukjad> that_guy_ http://hydra.ece.utexas.edu/download/
<that_guy_> i mean how do i install it
<that_guy_> hello?
<lukjad> that_guy_ oh, sorry
<lukjad> that_guy_ http://wiredbytes.com/node/23
<lukjad> that_guy_ Hope that helps
<that_guy_> lukjad thanks
<lukjad> :)
<loki00> I have a netbook with the GMA500 video thing. Does anyone here know how to make this work?
<lukjad> What do you mean, get it to work
<lukjad> loki00 Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7438828
<loki00> lukjad: after an update of 10.04 the I cannot get to the desktop. During the update I got a warning theat the psb video drives ppa could not be forund. Can this be fixed or do I need to reinstall 10.04 and make sure the kernel does not update?
<jmburgess> loki00: what graphics card are you running?
<Fanshawe> Hey there everybody. I keep getting errors in my torrents. I
<Fanshawe> I'm almost certain it has something to do with my laptop going into standby.
<Fanshawe> Perhaps as soon as my user profile idles and it starts to demand a password, all of my torrents are halted?
<holstein> system > preferences > powermanagement
<holstein> system > preferences > screensaver
<holstein> and uncheck - lock screen when screensaver is active
<Fanshawe> Ah, of course
<Fanshawe> Switch it off entirely, as why would I need a screensaver on a laptop, right? I just close the lid and it goes to a blank screen.
<Fanshawe> Thanks, holstein.
<holstein> :)
<zkriesse> hey hobgoblin
<zkriesse> and welcome xsaiddx
<hobgoblin> o/
<xsaiddx> zkriesse: thnaks
<zkriesse> hi Scunizi
<zkriesse> phillw: ping
<phillw> hi zkriesse
<Scunizi> good morning.
<zkriesse> phillw: join -wiki
<win_2_linux> i'm here, just working on my resume
<holstein> what torrents?
<holstein> oops
<holstein> sorry, i was scrolled way up
<holstein> i though the torrents guy was back ;)
<holstein> thought*
<zkriesse> holstein: that's mohi1
<zkriesse> holstein: and he's here
<holstein> i was responding to...
<holstein> 12:14 < Fanshawe> Hey there everybody. I keep getting errors in my torrents. I
<win_2_linux> yeah i saw that, and I was wondering what has Ubuntu or linux have to do with that
<mohi1> zkriesse, wut?
<zkriesse> mohi1: nothing
<mohi1> zkriesse, we sopke in BT and not here. so SHHHH
<zkriesse> hha
<phillw> careful mohi1, zkriesse will kidnap you :p
<mohi1> phillw, meet zkriesse :P
<phillw> mohi1 i've already been kidnapped, pleeease send the ransom money ;-)
<mohi1> phillw, the kidnaper left the room :P
<mohi1> aww he came back
<phillw> lol
 * zkriesse kidnaps mohi1 
<mohi1> zkriesse, fail. Its a decoy :P
 * mohi1 hides behind pedro3005 
<xsaiddx> hello
<xsaiddx> while watchin a flash vidoe in chromuim i got this plugin is blocked /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<andrei_> Hi. Problem. I reinstalled ubuntu doing a clean install on a hard drive. But the guru shows 2 difrent 10.04 installed. The first is not connecting to the network and the second has faulty display(one that im running now)
<andrei_> I really need you guys
<stlsaint> andrei_: guru?
<stlsaint> you mean grub?
<andrei_> grub. the bootloader
<stlsaint> andrei_: why did you install ubuntu twice?
<andrei_> long story
<andrei_> doesent matter. last time i did a clean install there shuldnt be 2 ubuntus there
<andrei_> and they seem to boot the same one as i intalled xchat in the other one and it appears here too
<andrei_> wouldnt bother me if internet was working over the first one or display in the second
<andrei_> i dont know what to thinl
<stlsaint> andrei_: how is the display wrong?
<andrei_> well at bootup it says somethig about the nvidia is wrong in kernel and that it will be a low graphic setting session
<stlsaint> andrei_: are you able to get to your desktop?
<andrei_> im there yes
<andrei_> this linux is boiling my blood
<stlsaint> andrei_: can you go to: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<stlsaint> andrei_: what do you see in that window?
<andrei_> version current activated
<stlsaint> andrei_: do you have the recommened driver installed?
<andrei_> yes
<andrei_> but i have 2 cards. maybe a problem?
<stlsaint> andrei_: ok, how is your display faulty, can you send a screenshot
<andrei_> onboard and pcie
<andrei_> its wrong resolution
<andrei_> i mean too small
<andrei_> like 640x800
<andrei_> and what about those 2 linux in grub? wth
<andrei_> :((
<stlsaint> andrei_: if you install linux twice you will get TWO entries
<andrei_> this is like a fourth time
<andrei_> but i selected clean install
<andrei_> wipe all drive
<stlsaint> andrei_: andrei_ unless specified ubiquity will keep  all installs
<stlsaint> andrei_: if you want to ensure all is gone, format the drive from the livecd then install ubuntu
<andrei_> :((
<andrei_> what does that mean? i need to reinstall again
<andrei_> question mark
<andrei_> at least tell me format commnd
<stlsaint> andrei_: you dont have to reinstall
<andrei_> i dont
<andrei_> whoo
<stlsaint> andrei_: you can simply format the particular partitions that hold the unwanted install of ubuntu then edit your menu.lst
<andrei_> ths is what i have
<andrei_> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<andrei_> /dev/sda1   *           1        9328    74920960   83  Linux
<andrei_> /dev/sda2            9328        9730     3227649    5  Extended
<andrei_> /dev/sda5            9328        9730     3227648   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<andrei_> looks like only one
<stlsaint> andrei_: can you open the application gparted and get a screenshot of it and send it here
<andrei_> let me install it
<zkriesse> !pastebin > andrei_
<ubot2> andrei_, please see my private message
<andrei_> http://tinypic.com/r/29qmvdw/6
<stlsaint> andrei_: the screenshot didnt show what is needed..can you please take a full shot of the window
<andrei_> http://tinypic.com/r/24bqla0/6
<stlsaint> andrei_: you do not have multiple installs
<stlsaint> you have one root, one swap/extended
<stlsaint> andrei_: if you are 100% sure that you have multiple entries than you need to edit that menu.lst to remove them
<andrei_> ok then why grub shows like this: ubuntu ubuntu(recovery) ubuntu ubuntu(recovery) something_i_cant_remember win7
<win_2_linux> updated kernel
<andrei_> first one is display ok network not working and the other is the other way around
<win_2_linux> it shows two kernels when the kernel is updated and two recovery kernels
<stlsaint> andrei_: yes, you have done a kernel update and those multiple entries are different kernels
<win_2_linux> i panicked when i saw that
<andrei_> how do i fix this. im really going crazy
<win_2_linux> and someone in here told me that
<win_2_linux> isn't it for a good reason like if one kernel fails you have the other to fall back on
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: for the most part yes
<andrei_> im realy starting to hate it
<andrei_> and my boss put me up to learn linux
<andrei_> and i thought it's a great ideea
<win_2_linux> well here is a starting point, if you can solve these problems then when and if it happens to someone else you will be an asset
<win_2_linux> and tell a funny story
<tre099> lol
<andrei_> :( my linux was working fine until i wanted to repartition
<andrei_> i want to shoot myself now
<stlsaint> andrei_: andrei_ so you can agree that its not linux fault but user headspace!!?!?
<win_2_linux> or an experiment in partitioning that went terribly wrong
<stlsaint> andrei_: what distro are you running?
<andrei_> can we get back on my subject pls
<win_2_linux> a lesson learned and experience earned
<andrei_> 10.04
<stlsaint> andrei_: grub2 correct?
<andrei_> umhum
<stlsaint> andrei_: hopefully you havent been trying to revert back to legacy
<andrei_> boss suggested centos but i read ubuntu is more user friendly
<win_2_linux> why does your boss wnat you to learn linux?
<andrei_> take over network
<win_2_linux> ahhh is this a promotion for you
<andrei_> if i can get it right
<andrei_> i seem not been able to install properly so...
<zkriesse> andrei_: ah new to linux eh?
<win_2_linux> ok are there classes in your area
<win_2_linux> so am i
<win_2_linux> new to linux that is
<andrei_> i dont know. there are a lot of docs on net i dont need a class. im self taught
<andrei_> with the help of you guys xD
<win_2_linux> well old new my first one was mandrake that installed beautifully and i used it for a couple of weeks then it broke and i couldn't fix it, it wouldn't reinstall ran back to windows and didn't look back until viruses ran amok
<andrei_> i got fedora and kubuntu ready to be installed i just liked this one
<win_2_linux> ya know even when my virus scans that were always updated, said there were no malwares on my machine, one popped up
<andrei_> and centos
<andrei_> i want this one
<win_2_linux> does your boss know linux
<andrei_> i assume he's running the faculty web site on one of the machines in my office
<win_2_linux> i'm just as new as you are did a clean install on this laptop on friday
<stlsaint> andrei_: i have not forgotten about you but the way i would fix this issue im not going to divulge due to you being new, no disrespect...just trying to look out for ya! :D
<stlsaint> andrei_: so with that said i suggest you install a program called startup manager
<stlsaint> andrei_: from there you should have a few options to edit some bootup displays
<stlsaint> well not display but options
<andrei_> cant i format my drive and install again?
<andrei_> how do i format on live cd?
<stlsaint> andrei_: you told me that you didnt want to do that!!!! >:|
<andrei_> its getting on my nerves
<andrei_> im not very pacient
<stlsaint> andrei_: im trying to be but i need you to tell me what you want help with? what procedures are you loooking to take?
<win_2_linux> theres a partition utility in administration
<andrei_> lets talk about it for a minute
<win_2_linux> diskutility
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: yes i had him install gparted but you CANNOT format a mounted fs!
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: thus it has to be done via livecd
<win_2_linux> what about fdisk
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: fdisk is a command!
<win_2_linux> diskutility can erase and format the
 * stlsaint facepalms at win_2_linux comments!!!!!
<win_2_linux> and check the disk
<win_2_linux> huh?
 * stlsaint facepalms at win_2_linux comments!!!!! (again)
<stlsaint> :P
 * win_2_linux doesn't understand what facepalms meant
<pedro3005> when you put your palm in your face
<pedro3005> because something really stupid / silly just happened
<tre099> sign of exasparation
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: my dear fellow user, you CANNOT format a mounted fs. So yes the disk utility can format as needed but not while the user is booted!
 * win_2_linux thinks its a rude gensture and says hmmmmf
<tre099> lol@win
<andrei_> i reinstalled ubuntu wiping my disk. booted ok not problem but couldnt get the network to run. i did all the setup and still nothing (dhcp router). then i had to go to work. i came back and the ideea to reset the router came in. so i shut it down and bring it back up. fire pc and let it boot alone while i get drinks. when i get back ubuntu is at login. log in and go to firefox surprize. internet connection. ubuntu tells me to update i say yes. then
<andrei_> it tells me i need a driver for display. ok. now reboot. fail connection
<win_2_linux> i understand that, i sugested from the livedc
<win_2_linux> cd
 * stlsaint thinks its rude for win_2_linux to suggest resolutions that can potential confuse the op or harm the op's system!
<andrei_> so i tried booting the second ubuntu option witch is this one and network is fine but before login ubuntu tells me i dont have dispaly in kernel some thing like that and loads with ugly resolution
 * win_2_linux was thinking with his windows thinking.....still haven't broken away
<zkriesse> andrei_: dekstop?
<stlsaint> andrei_: OK, lets get all this straight now.......
<stlsaint> zkriesse: WAIT!
<greenjon> all in good time, win_2_linux
<zkriesse> stlsaint: ok
<stlsaint> zkriesse: careful my friend...delicate situation! :D
<zkriesse> stlsaint: i'll shut up
 * stlsaint loves everyone....just wanted to through that out there!
<zkriesse> throw too right?
<andrei_> if you love me help me fix this
<stlsaint> zkriesse: /s/through/throw
<stlsaint> andrei_: i will
<stlsaint> andrei_: then you can buy me dinner!
<andrei_>  2 sixpack
<stlsaint> andrei_: ok, even if you fresh install, those entries are going to return one you complete all your updates, so i say now that a re-install may/maynot fix your display issue...
<stlsaint> andrei_: IF YOU WANT TO....there is nothing wrong with re-installing ubuntu
<stlsaint> andrei_: once you re-install we can start fresh with the video card issue
<stlsaint> andrei_: your going to need to edit your xorg.conf, tbh there may be someone here more qualified with X to help you than me but since i responded i will help the best i can
<andrei_> well i never had this problem. my problems are with the network and im afraid if i reinstall it wont work again
<stlsaint> andrei_: if its working now, and it works via livecd than it will work again
<andrei_> live cd network doesent work usualy
<andrei_> its this thing i dont know why but it only works on 10 speed
<stlsaint> andrei_: ok, to test just boot to the livecd and try to get back here
 * win_2_linux wishes someone in linux would solve the suspend hibernate issue with laptops sigh
<andrei_> im telling you i wont be able to
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: give more space to swap!
<andrei_> ive tried
<holstein> win_2_linux: suspend works great for me
<andrei_> my nic or router is wierd and have to set speed to 10M linux or windows doesent matter
<holstein> you should contact dell about that specific model
<holstein> and ask for linux support
<stlsaint> andrei_: what type of network card do you have?
<andrei_> onboard nvidia
 * win_2_linux laughs after what andrei did with repartitioning and having it not work afterwords...i think i
<win_2_linux> oh i have a dell card
<win_2_linux> broadcom i believe it uses
<stlsaint> andrei_: no you dont have a nvidia nic!
<stlsaint> andrei_: or at least i hope not! :D
<tre099> lol
<stlsaint> lol...i may need to post that in a certain site that host certain funny irc chats!! :D
<andrei_> i dont know it says reatek but its actualy nvidia something like that
<andrei_> i have a second nic lying around
<stlsaint> tre099: =D
<andrei_> suggest installing that?
<stlsaint> andrei_: what type of lappy do you have?
<andrei_> its asus
<stlsaint> asus............
<andrei_> no its a desktop pc. i have a second nic asus nx1001
<stlsaint> whats the model of the desktop pc?
<andrei_> but i removed it before installing linux
<andrei_> model? its home made. asrockk10n78 mb
<stlsaint> :|
<andrei_> don;t give me that :(
<stlsaint> andrei_: open a terminal my friend
<andrei_> its on
<stlsaint> andrei_: run the command: lspci | grep Wireless
<stlsaint> and post the output here
<andrei_> i dont know if it will work i dont have wirless
<stlsaint> :|
<andrei_> connection - wired
<stlsaint> andrei_: run the command: lspci | grep Ethernet
<andrei_> pastebin?
<stlsaint> its only two lines, here is fine
<andrei_> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)
<stlsaint> Whoa
<stlsaint> i stand corrected...
<stlsaint> shame on /me
<andrei_> Should I get the roap ready?
<stlsaint> andrei_: andrei_ do you have access to another machine
<stlsaint> roap?
<andrei_> Difficult at this time of night\
<andrei_> What do you want to know
<stlsaint> andrei_: if you have access to another machine than you can use that machine to get the driver for your desktop in the weird case that networking doesnt work after the re-install
<andrei_> Well i never had to install a driver. Just make some set ups
<andrei_> Remember i installed ubuntu 3 times
<stlsaint> andrei_: well in that case you should be fine with a fresh install so we can tackle that video issue
<stlsaint> starcraftman: si senor
<andrei_> Well i never had that video issue I don;t knwo what was this all about.
<andrei_> Hold on let me restart and see
<stlsaint> andrei_: so your saying a fresh install should solve all your issues?
<andrei_> i hope so. It worked once
<andrei_> even my soundcard problems :p
<andrei_> brb hope
<tre099> anyone know much about klam antivirus?
<duanedesign> mcp77 is the same ethernet i have.
<duanedesign> should work out of the box
<duanedesign> tre099: the most popular are clam and AVG
<tre099> im doing a scan for the first time and its reporting files as problem, heuristics.broken.executable, but its in files i know are ok, any idea what it means?
<stlsaint> duanedesign: thats what i was thinking but the user seemed adimit that it would work
<stlsaint> tre099: could be false positives
<stlsaint> that sure is a long reboot.....
<stlsaint> think ill go get myself a snack....
<tre099> ok stlsaint:  thats what i thought, but im new to this so just wanted reassurance lol
<duanedesign> tre099: http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?p=234621
<greenjon> tre099: you're not alone. i just installed that 2 days ago. quite different to get used to
<stlsaint> tre099: with it being an exe im assuming its for windows meaning its suppose to give false positives :D
<duanedesign> tre099: looks like they are ok
<tre099> thanks duanedesign
<tre099> is klamav worth using or is there better ones available?
<greenjon> that's the one i've seen that's most recommended
<greenjon> but i haven't researched it too much
<tre099> ok cool thanks
<greenjon> np
<holder> Is there a way to keep my computer from going to sleep? Transmission seems to slow/stop seeding when it does.
<tre099> system then powermanagement should do it  i think
<greenjon> beat me to it, tre099 lol
<tre099> lol im waiting for someone who knows what they are doing to tell me its wrong
<greenjon> that's why i usually stay silent
<greenjon> i prefer to see what everyone else is talking about and learn from it instead of attempting to help most people
<greenjon> don't like being wrong and i'm definitely not an ubuntu pro
<greenjon> :P
<tre099> this is my first time in here, only had ubuntu a few days
<greenjon> cool. i've been using it for awhile off and on, but haven't totally taken the time to learn it until recently
<greenjon> hoping i can focus and just get really good at it so i can dump windows
<tre099> i been trying for years to get into it but just not had the time once i hit a problem like nic card not recognised, but i gave it another go and so glad i did
<greenjon> ya can be a difficult process, but well worth it
<stlsaint> tre099: your wrong :D
<tre099> thankfully this distro had everything i need in it already so i could just start using it with out any messing
<greenjon> lol
<tre099> ty stlsaint
<stlsaint> greenjon: stay here and in the forums and you will learn ubuntu VERY fast
<greenjon> i think i like the feel of this chan more than #ubuntu. too much question asking in there to follow and learn easily
<greenjon> stlsaint: i definitely plan to. been a little lax on going to the forums and posting though
<stlsaint> greenjon: hehe, yea those forums are a pool of info to learn from
<stlsaint> greenjon: and i agree, i use to be in #ubuntu but it got way to annoying...
<greenjon> :P
<stlsaint> most will atest to that
<greenjon> stlsaint: i think i've seen you on the forums quite a bit with a lot of posts. am i correct?
<greenjon> just one of those nicks that stick out. maybe posting style on the forums too
<stlsaint> greenjon: yea i have a good number of post on there,
<greenjon> stlsaint: well, it's good to meet you
<stlsaint> greenjon: aye,
<stlsaint> lol..think ill head to the forums now :D
<greenjon> lol
<stlsaint> someone ping me when andrei_ comes back
<tre099> if
<tre099> lol
<greenjon> k
<greenjon> hehe
<greenjon> that was a really long reboot
<stlsaint> yea thats what i been saying
<tre099> must be like being back on xp
<tre099> lol
<stlsaint> greenjon: i mostly stick to threads that have 0-2 post on it....i hate when new users post and non one helps then the user goes back to windows
<stlsaint> defeats the whole purpose of support forum!
<greenjon> stlsaint: i've seen way too many posts go unanswered on there
<stlsaint> greenjon: we have a unanswered-post team :D
<greenjon> just the other day i was googling and found some posts on the forums that looked relevant to my search, but ended up not having solutions
<greenjon> lol
<stlsaint> yea that sucks
<greenjon> stlsaint: is there really a team like that?
<stlsaint> greenjon: yep, im part of it =D
<greenjon> that's great
<greenjon> that's one heck of a job too
<greenjon> hehe
<tre099> lol
<zkriesse> greenjon: it's #ubuntuforums-unanswered
<stlsaint> greenjon: see...post like this that goes unanswered that make me mad....its simple as crap yet no one gets to it!
<stlsaint> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9518700#post9518700
<stlsaint> granted its only been up for 30 mins :D
<stlsaint> BUT STILL ITS UNANSWERED!! LOL
<greenjon> lol
 * stlsaint goes all green....
<tre099> lol
 * ibuclaw throws a tin of purple paint over stlsaint 
<greenjon> nice avatar on the forums
<greenjon> :D
<stlsaint> hehe, like that eh! ive had that little guy since i first came to ubuntu
<greenjon> that thing is awesome
 * zkriesse says hi to greenjon and tre099 
<greenjon> hello zkriesse
<tre099> hi zkriesse
<greenjon> how goes it?
<zkriesse> it goes
<zkriesse> pushing bug fixes for the Ubuntu Manual and doing wiki work
<tre099> are you part of the bug squad?
<holder> I downloaded p7zip but I don't know how to use it. How do I unzip rar's?
<tre099> i think you need to open terminal and enter sudo apt-get install unrar
<win_2_linux> i have a question with that p7zip doesn't linux have that built in?
<tre099> not sure
<stlsaint> with what?
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: just use zip!?!?
<win_2_linux> thought so thats why I don't bother dl all these other gadgets that one had to for win
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: zip is in the repos...
<win_2_linux> i think i have it unstalld because I needed it for something that i wanted to install and someone on here told me to do that
<holder> Alright how do I use unrar?
<zkriesse> tre099: No..the ubuntu manual is entirely different
<tre099> ok zkriesse
<win_2_linux> there's an ubuntu manual or are you talking about the manual pages or the website
<win_2_linux> I have the ubuntu bible LOL
<zkriesse> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<zkriesse> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<stlsaint> holder: get a rar file and UNRAR it ;)
<stlsaint> OR RAR an UNRAR"ED file :D
<stlsaint> doesnt get much easier than that mate! :D
<greenjon> lol
<stlsaint> hehe
<tre099> right time to cal it quits for today. good to meet ya all
<holder> My friends, there is no unrar option, and when I type "unrar" as a custom option nothing happens. When I go back and right click and open with unrar, nothing happens.
<tre099> nite all
<stlsaint> nite
<stlsaint> holder: you can view the manual page of unrar...its probably a command based app
<stlsaint> holder: also why did you choose to go with rar?
<holder> Ahhh, well, my private tracker is made up of mostly rar's
<stlsaint> i installed winrar via wine before
<drubin> rar works perfectly find on ubuntu
<drubin> and you can use the GUI.
<drubin> holder: Do you still need a hand :)?
<stlsaint> drubin: OHAI
<drubin> hey stlsaint :)
<holder> drubin: I'm trying to work out the proper command. Any help would be appreciated.
<drubin> holder: Do you have a GUI desktop because you can simply right click else I will help with the command if you still need it
<drubin> but it should be unrar -x filename.rar
<holder> drubin: I have a gooey desktop
<stlsaint> drubin: the op told me that they didnt have a option in gui
<stlsaint> drubin: thus i went cli
<stlsaint> my fault i guess
<drubin> holder: then simply right click extract (provided you have rar and unrar installed)
<stlsaint> aveilleux: ohai, my i pm you
<drubin> stlsaint: No worries, I don't read every thing I just ask when I am around
<stlsaint> drubin: how ya been?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Go for it
<holder> LOLWOW, I feel so dumb. Many thanks everyone.
<drubin> holder: No worries
<stlsaint> sure sure
<greenjon> so i'm on UNE 10.04 and when i logged in, a message popped up that said wicd needed access to my network cards and it needed my password. never had this happen before. do you guys know why?
<stlsaint> greenjon: it happens everynow and then
<stlsaint> well at least for me...but i dont run UNE
<greenjon> hmm
<greenjon> that never even happened when i was using UNR 9.10
<greenjon> strange stuff
<greenjon> good to know it's nothing to worry about
<greenjon> ty stlsaint
<Saky> hi all
<greenjon> hello Saky
<zkriesse> hello Saky
<Saky> well...i am new to linux...just installed ubuntu 10.04 on some old pc and have one question...if its ok?! :)
<holstein> go for it :)
<greenjon> that's what this channel is for. ask away, Saky :)
<win_2_linux> thats ok there are other brand new people here like me who just installed it clean install on friday
<Saky> ok...here we go hehe...
<Saky> this pc has some old nvidia card...geforce 4 mx agp...working good so far...but question is will I gain some performance if I enable agp fast writes??
<Saky> i know...not muc to expect from card anyway hehe
<holstein> if your trying to speed up your experience on on older machine
<holstein> i would suggest looking into LXDE
<holstein> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Lubuntu-Screenshot-50492.html
<holstein> or xubuntu
<holstein> XFCE
<holstein> you can install these however you install packages
<stlsaint> holstein: the discussion seems to be more so on video performance...
<stlsaint> not necessarily pc performance
<Saky> sort of....just like to tweak things hehe...compiz effects work pretty good as is with nvidia 96 drivers...just want to squezze few mor fps out LOL
<stlsaint> Saky: am i correct or are you looking for what holstein is suggesting?
<steelsteve> what is the firefox choose user terminal command?
<win_2_linux> is a good idea to rehab and old machine i thought of that, and dragged an old machine out of hte closet, it booted once realized it was very old, only 64 ram and 13 gigl hard drive but after the first boot, when i went to restart after updated from windows updates and rebooted it wouldn't come on, it died
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: thats cuz you said old/windows
<win_2_linux> it had xp on it
<steelsteve> what is the firefox choose user terminal command? erm, stlsaint?
<holstein> just a suggestion, if you havnet looked into some of the lighter environments
<stlsaint> steelsteve: si senor
<stlsaint> holstein: a good one might i add in certain situations ;)
<steelsteve> stop it you're from st. louis
<holstein> stlsaint: :)
<Saky> on this pc ubuntu works pretty well so far...faster then xp...specs are...athlon xp 2000+ 768Mb ram SB live 5.1...so far so good
<stlsaint> steelsteve: LOL
<steelsteve> do you know, off hand, the terminal command to choose users in firefox BEFORE it opens?
<stlsaint> Saky: out of the DE, yes gnome is the hungriest for resources
<stlsaint> Saky: but that seems to not be an issue
<stlsaint> steelsteve: what do you mean users?
<holstein> yeah, not with those specs
<Saky> just want to know if will gain some more performance if I enable fastwrite with this old agp card?
<stlsaint> steelsteve: you mean the user_agent?
<steelsteve> erm
<steelsteve> no?
<drubin> steelsteve: firefox -ProfileManger
<steelsteve> yes
<stlsaint> drubin: aye
<drubin> stlsaint: or simply firefox -h normally returns list of commands
<drubin> tab fail
<steelsteve> thanks drubin
<drubin> steelsteve: pleasure
<stlsaint> drubin: could you use the -P switch for profile
<stlsaint> ?
 * drubin feels on top form
<drubin> stlsaint: ye he means that but with the GUI to list profiles
<steelsteve> it's right
<stlsaint> steelsteve: actually drubin is smarter than i ...i suggest directing future questions his way!
<steelsteve> I only saw the guy who was answering questions
<steelsteve> I didn't know he was watching
<stlsaint> steelsteve: yea thats his ploy to sneak in and out...just ping him as soon as you enter the room and he will answer...he cant help but to answer users in need of help! its in his DNA!!!
<zkriesse> hey steelsteve
 * steelsteve looks at the DNA map
<zkriesse> stlsaint: you plan on helping wiki?
<steelsteve> I don't see it
<stlsaint> zkriesse: TRAITOR!!!
<stlsaint> steelsteve: trust me!! ITS THERE!!
<zkriesse> stlsaint: if so add #ubuntu-beginners-wiki to your auto join
<steelsteve> :p
<zkriesse> stlsaint: how am i a traitor?
<stlsaint> zkriesse: touche, i kep meaning too...i will
<stlsaint> zkriesse: i dunno...i just have to yell it every now and then....
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> stlsaint: there is no keeping up with you
<stlsaint> drubin: thats right, you cant hide now...i put your secret in the public
<stlsaint> zkriesse: thats the way i like it
<stlsaint> steelsteve: actually i can give you a magnificent list of names of personnel who are in here who are smarter than i that i suggest pining!
<stlsaint> darn it
<stlsaint> zkriesse: brb
<Saky> off I go to tweak some more stuff....tnx all...good to know there is always someone that can help :) Im pretty sure Ill come back here he he....greetz all!!
<stlsaint> drubin: ping
<drubin> stlsaint: Pong
<drubin> stlsaint: why do you sell your self short?
<drubin> 06/28 00:37:09    +stlsaint | steelsteve: actually i can give you a magnificent list of names of personnel who are in here who are smarter than i that i suggest pining!
<stlsaint> drubin: aye, just checking ya
<drubin> hehe
<stlsaint> drubin: trust trying to get as much participation as i can in here! =D
<stlsaint> drubin: its not selling myself short. If i were to say for instance that pedro3005 is smarter than me then YES i will be selling myself short! :D
<pedro3005> huh?
<pedro3005> was that an insult? >:(
<Vantrax> lol
<stlsaint> drubin: or better yet mohi2911 smarter than me will be REALLY selling short!!
<stlsaint> pedro3005: ohai, no no my friend merely exchanging words !!
<stlsaint> all is well
<drubin> stlsaint: Don't insult others.
<drubin> stlsaint: ye but don't think of people in terms of smartness
<stlsaint> drubin: i dont...
<drubin> there will always be people smarter then you and always people that think you are smarter then them
<stlsaint> drubin: touche,
<drubin> it is just about what you are talking about at the time and who you are talking to.
<drubin> and generally i don
<drubin> don't answer if I don't know the answer, hence looking smart :)
<drubin> stlsaint: hehe not touche :)
<drubin> just trying to be possitive
<stlsaint> drubin: thats why i choose pedro3005 to pick on cause he can code circles around me but im probably more experience in server work, plus i like to pick on him! =D
<drubin> ah ok
<pedro3005> lol, like I know how to code
<stlsaint> pedro3005: lol
<stlsaint> pedro3005: CODER ALERT!!
<pedro3005> stlsaint, I'm still learning my a b C.. get it?
<stlsaint> hehe
<pedro3005> not good with puns, as you see
 * drubin is ruby fanboi at the momment
<stlsaint> drubin: im right behind ya...i have been checking out ruby lately and i like the simple syntax of it
<drubin> simple it is not....
<drubin> python IMHO has a simpler syntax ruby as a million ways to do every thing :)
<drubin> but I seem to be enjoying RoR ruby on rails
<drubin> hence liking ruby
<pedro3005> I'm trying to learn C...
<stlsaint> drubin: i agree
<drubin> any how I need to be off, it is late.
<stlsaint> pedro3005: NOBODY CARES ABOUT c!!!
<drubin> gnite.
<pedro3005> good were the days where I could just get a god damn line and not worry about it
<stlsaint> drubin: l8er
<stlsaint> dangit...talking with drub i forgot what the original question was!
<stlsaint> pedro3005: check it
<stlsaint> pedro3005: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming/Python?action=show&redirect=WelcomeToPython
<stlsaint> pedro3005: this should be fun to update (hasnt been touched since 2008)
<pedro3005> stlsaint, do you want my opinion? delete that page
<pedro3005> it's useless
<stlsaint> pedro3005: i thought the same but id hate to delte someones work, but two years is along time to not even be looked at...im not quite sure what it was even being used for...its not even a good beginners tut!?!?
<stlsaint> s/delte/delete
<pedro3005> lol not at all. there are much better tutorials only one google away
<greenjon> i concur on that point. looking at that page will not help me learn it
<greenjon> which i have been looking into as of late :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-20
<philipballew> how can i launch an  application file as root? its just the whole app in 1 file
<holstein> philipballew: what are you trying to launch?
<holstein> gotta be careful running apps as root
<philipballew> an executable (application/x-executable) type file. its not a deb.
<philipballew> its a manager for rockbox
<holstein> sudo /path/to/manager
<Unit193> Shouldn't he be using !gksudo ?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> is is a graphical application?
<holstein> so far, its a non-deb executable
<philipballew> its a graphical app
<holstein> gksudo is not a bad idea then
<Unit193> Rockbox is linux firmware for MP3 players
<philipballew> this is the comand i have then   gksudo /home/philip/.RockboxUtility-v1.2.10-64bit/RockboxUtility
<holstein> yeah, i have it on my old archos jukebox 20
<philipballew> rockbox is the shiz-niz compared to default apple firmware
 * holstein wouldnt know
<holstein> im lucky enough to have avoided any iPurchases
<bioterror> buy expensive iPod, hack it with rockbox
<philipballew> haha. someone gave it to me.
<bioterror> why not just purchase sanamp sansa clip or something like that?
<bioterror> okay, then ;)
<bioterror> I approve your answer!
<holstein> i really like my old archos, but i havent used it since the andriod phone
<philipballew> i see no reason to run stock firmware for me
<holstein> used to have to sync podcasts with gpodder (which worked great)
<holstein> philipballew: i'll have to break it ouf and try this utility :)
<philipballew> http://www.rockbox.org/
<philipballew> im not sure if its linux bassed. but its gnu
<holstein> philipballew: is the utility just to transfer the firmware?
<holstein> its drag and drop on the archos
<philipballew> it does that. but also can manage it to
<philipballew> you can manually do it to
<philipballew> they have a irx
<philipballew> irc
<philipballew> #rockbox
<holstein> i thought it was great... really added functionality to that old hardware
<philipballew> i agree. my ipod's 5 years old and runs great
<[styx]> hey krtek
<[styx]> *captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> hey [styx]
<Captainkrtek> how are you?
<[styx]> good you?
<Captainkrtek> very good
<Captainkrtek> thanks :)
<[styx]> start summerschool tommorow
<Captainkrtek> fun
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> math and science
 * [styx] seems dumb
<[styx]> but isnt
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> im taking honors social studies and english
<Captainkrtek> nice
<[styx]> 1. 800 page book and 1.300 page book
<Captainkrtek> I did last year
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> 2 years ago
<[styx]> sherlock homes and catcher in the rye
<[styx]> sooooo excited :(
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Captainkrtek> fun stuff
<Captainkrtek> what grade you in?
<Captainkrtek> hi mysteriousdarren
<[styx]> im going to be freshman next day
<[styx]> *year
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<[styx]> fall
<[styx]> what ever i call it
<mysteriousdarren> hello
<mysteriousdarren> college?
<[styx]> highschool
<Captainkrtek> I'm a high school Junior, but do work at MIT
<[styx]> damn
<[styx]> like that other kid
<[styx]> on rootzwiki
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<Captainkrtek> that kid on rootzwiki
<Captainkrtek> is me
<[styx]> i thought there was someone else?
<[styx]> hmm
<[styx]> that was 15
<Captainkrtek> im 16
<Captainkrtek> http://rootzwiki.com/styx.html
<Captainkrtek> ^ for you [styx]
<Captainkrtek> :P
<[styx]> yaay!
<Captainkrtek> meh ill leave it there
<[styx]> howd you get so smart
<[styx]> lol
<Captainkrtek> hahahah
<Captainkrtek> learning, reading, breaking things then fixing them
<[styx]> http://androidforums.com/google-tv/201827-sony-google-tv-hack.html
<[styx]> this you?
<Captainkrtek> ahh no
<Captainkrtek> that's my good friend though
<[styx]> thats the kid im talking about
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> he is 15
<[styx]> lol
<Captainkrtek> we're working on the same project at MIT
<[styx]> so real life friends?
<Captainkrtek> actually no
<Captainkrtek> he lives in Cambridge MA
<[styx]> ah
<Captainkrtek> I live in Seattle WA
<[styx]> well im realizing im fucking behind
<Captainkrtek> hahaha
<[styx]> i need to get off my lazy ass
<[styx]> and figure shit out
<Captainkrtek> meh ive just had opportunities
<Captainkrtek> working hard though
<[styx]> yeah
<[styx]> im lazy
<[styx]> big flaw
<Captainkrtek> meh
<Captainkrtek> im doing 0 right now
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> i remember you from a long time ago
<Captainkrtek> aye
<[styx]> andirc #eris
<Captainkrtek> yup
<Captainkrtek> I started andirc with jcase and thefuzz4
<Captainkrtek> that was 2 years ago
<[styx]> yeah
<[styx]> i joined the community like 1 year ago
<[styx]> started in a shoutbox
<[styx]> then moved to irc
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<Captainkrtek> im mostly on twitter, forums, and via email with people
<[styx]> yeah
<[styx]> i feel dumb talking to people on twitter
<Captainkrtek> heh
<[styx]> feel like there like who the fuck is this
<[styx]> forums seem slow
<Captainkrtek> twitter is where I vent
<[styx]> but trying to get into rootx wiki
<Captainkrtek> eh we wont bite
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> fuck yeah 19 spam bots
<[styx]> follow me
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> what's your twitter
<[styx]> #styx650
<[styx]> @
<Captainkrtek> done
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> YAY
<[styx]> thanks lol
<Captainkrtek> np
<[styx]> hmmm
<Captainkrtek> so what are your interests?
<Captainkrtek> aside from school
<Captainkrtek> like hobbies, etc?
<[styx]> ill add andirc to my auto connect
<[styx]> well android
<[styx]> hmm
<[styx]> friends
<[styx]> snowboarding
<[styx]> how bout you?
<[styx]> oh and minecraft
<[styx]> XD
<Captainkrtek> seattleadmin.net <-- interests :P
<[styx]> very offical
<Captainkrtek> resume
<Captainkrtek> wordpress
<[styx]> hmm
<[styx]> where did you leard languages?
<[styx]> books?
<Captainkrtek> books, online mostly
<[styx]> ah
<[styx]> im looking to take classes and read books
<[styx]> was gunna take one at stanford
<[styx]> pretty expensive though
<Captainkrtek> yea
<Captainkrtek> what language?
<Captainkrtek> see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333867
<[styx]> well prolly java
<[styx]> to start
<[styx]> thanks
<Captainkrtek> np
<[styx]> thread looks helpful
<[styx]> reading now
<Captainkrtek> np
<[styx]> python seems interesting
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<guest1> hello everyone
<guest1> can anyone help me
<bioterror> !ask | guest1
<ubot2> guest1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guest1> i am compiling a c program on my windows drive using gcc program.c and it produces a.out executable and on executing it by writing ./a.out in terminal it shows ./a.out:permission denied
<Captainkrtek> guest1, chmod +x a.out
<Captainkrtek> guest1, then ./a.out
<guest1> i tried but it's not working
<guest1> i wrote
<guest1>  chmod a+x ./a.out
<guest1> but again on executing it gives permission denied error
<guest1> even with sudo su and sudoer login it is not executing
<guest1> plz help
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> been so long time since I've last time compiled some random code myself ;)
<guest1> i came across something about ntfs file being mounted as noexec mode. can anybody tell me how to edit the way it is mounted.
<bioterror> why you have to compile that on your ntfs partition?
<guest1> because earlier i had only windows and all my programs are there in ntfs drive and i sometimes also access them while i work on windows
<guest1> bioterror, have you tried running any executable on ntfs drive?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I just browse some pics and documents
<guest1> okay
<santak> i am compiling a c program on my windows drive using gcc program.c and it produces a.out executable and on executing it by writing ./a.out in terminal it shows ./a.out:permission denied
<th^^> you can't give executable rights on ntfs volumes afaik
<th^^> or, set permissions at all
<th^^> or owners
<consti1> hi! I would like to ask you if anyone knows how to instal the last adobe flash on the 9.04 ubuntu version, it seems like it doesn't want to do the plugin update...
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/restricted/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/main/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<consti1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/restricted/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<charlie-tca> consti1: Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported
<charlie-tca> it will not update, because there are no updates available anymore
<consti1> ohh, so what can i do?
<charlie-tca> Install a supported version
<charlie-tca> !supported
<ubot2> Factoid 'supported' not found
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<consti1> las ubuntu doesn't work on my computer
<charlie-tca> anyway, those would be Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 11.04
<consti1> thanks anyway
<consti1> last
<charlie-tca> You could try Lubuntu
<charlie-tca> It is designed for older computers
<consti1> hm...ok
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubot2> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<consti1> thanks a lot
<charlie-tca> yw
<consti1> one more question, can i instal lubuntu from ubuntu without having to copy everything out of the computer and back in again?
<charlie-tca> yes, you can install it by opening a terminal and typing
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> and hitting enter
<consti1> hihi thanx
<consti1> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop didn't work, am I missing something?
<holstein> consti1: how did it 'not work' ?
<consti1> it says Couldn't find package lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> consti1: try sudo apt-cache search lubuntu
<holstein> maybe you have a typo ??
<holstein> you can always just istall LXDE
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde
<holstein> choose the LXDE session from the login screen
<consti1> what's a typo?
<holstein> a mistake while typing
<consti1> ah no, i copy pasted, i'll try again
<holstein> consti1: search for it first
<holstein> consti1: actually, run this command first
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then, sudo apt-cache search lubuntu-desktop
<consti1> ok it shows on last : E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<holstein> you'll need to troubleshoot that error before you can install anything
<consti1> how do i do that?
<consti1> sorry i'm really just a begginer...
<consti1> beginner
<holstein> consti1: the question is, 'how did you do that?'
<holstein> you've broken your sources
<holstein> and thats fine... this is linux... everything is always fixable
<holstein> thats how you learn
<holstein> consti1: do you remember adding any sources?
<holstein> and PPA's?
<consti1> don't know what u're talking about really...
<consti1> my computer doesn't like linux that's for sure...
<holstein> consti1: you have somehow changed the sources, and added something that is not working
<consti1> maybe
<consti1> but i don't know exactly how
<holstein> maybe, since you say your computer doesnt 'like' linux, you've copied and pasted some commands you dont understand
<consti1> i would have done that
<holstein> and that has broken things
<holstein> maybe to try and fix driver issues
<holstein> first thing, you're computer doesnt care what OS you run
<holstein> im not sure what you are used to running, but linux is just different
<holstein> we can help you sort out hardware support :)
<consti1> the only  thing i tried to repair was the adobe flash plugin but that apparently in not supported on ubuntu 9.04 and that's why I'm changing to Lubuntu
<consti1> i suppose that's the only way to keep using this computer n linux
<geirha> That explains why there's no lubuntu-desktop package
<geirha> Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported, and the lubuntu-desktop came in a later release.
<consti1> ah ok
<holstein> actually, that explains a lot ;)
<consti1> and my computer doesn'twork on the last ubuntu version
<holstein> try 10.04
<holstein> thats the LTS
<geirha> And since it's no longer supported, the software sources are probably gone.
<geirha> Hence the errors from apt-get update
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<geirha> !eofupgrade
<ubot2> Factoid 'eofupgrade' not found
<geirha> err
<geirha> !eol
<ubot2> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<consti1> i installed ubuntu 10.04 before and my computed didn't work anymore
<geirha> I'm so used to typing EOF rather than eol :)
<geirha> consti1: intel graphics card?
<holstein> consti1: you have options... you can try 10.04 or one of the newer versions of buntu and we can help trouble shoot
<consti1> dunno...sorry
 * holstein BBL
<consti1> ok
<consti1> i have a aspire 5020series do you think 10.04 will work?
<consti1> (\acer)
<holstein> try it live... thats the best way to know
<consti1> scary...
<consti1> ok, so what do i do?
<consti1> just upgrade?
<holstein> consti1: well, i would try 10.04 live first
<consti1> ok
<holstein> see what steps are necessary to get the hardware working
<holstein> consti1: live means *without* installing
<consti1> ok, i get it now...
<consti1> lol
<holstein> :)
<consti1> how do i try it live? on ubuntu's website?
<holstein> you'll need to download a normal ubuntu CD
<holstein> what i mean by normal is, not an *alternate* CD
<holstein> for example, what i linked early... http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<holstein> the 'desktop CD' there
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<holstein> ^^ you download that, and at some point when booting, you'll see 2 options... install or try it live
<consti1> ok, i'll have to contunue another time then cause need to get cd's...
<consti1> thanks guys, see you later maybe
<holstein> consti1: i dont see anything when googling that makes me think that machine is not supported
<consti1> this is really helpfull!!!!!
<holstein> sure... anytime :)
<UBUNTUN00B> hey all
<s-fox> Hello.
 * nlsthzn waves
 * s-fox waves back.
<fortiss> anyone know of a lock screen similar to the iphones swipe to unlock screen for ubuntu?
<holstein> fortiss: AFAIK, they all just lock with password
<holstein> also, theres not much customization with unity yet
<holstein> that would be a really good wish-list bug :)
<s-fox> Not seen that theme on gnome-look fortiss, sorry.
<fortiss> doesnt NEED to look just like an iphone...
<fortiss> I have a kiosk that needs a lock screen. It doesnt havea  KB
<fortiss> I dont care if its a REAL lock screen
<s-fox> fortiss,   http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php  do a search on lock screen :-)  Maybe you will see something you like.
<fortiss> just an app that keeps you from pressing the web app buttons if you brush up against it. I just want all screen presses to be delibrate
<s-fox> Oh
<fortiss> Ive looked EVERYwhere online cant find a damn thing...
<holstein> fortiss: i would also explore andriod and webOS
<holstein> linux's that might have soemthing like that you could port easily
<fortiss> hmm
<fortiss> alright ill give it a shot thanks!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-21
<philipballew> would ubuntu work as a firewall easily?
<nlsthzn> philipballew: well, it does ship with a firewall however there are more specialized software to act as only a firewall...
<philipballew_> how can i have when i click on a say flash drive or type or eternal memory open with the terminal and not nautilus
<UBUNTUN00B> hey all
 * nlsthzn waves
<UBUNTUN00B> whats shaking
<nlsthzn> nothing much it seems... all is quiet in the interwbs
<nlsthzn> *interwebs
<UBUNTUN00B> hehe
<UBUNTUN00B> except lulz declaring war lol
<nlsthzn> script kiddies of the world unite... waste of bandwith IMO
<bobweaver> hi there I would like to set up (I think) proxychains and squid so that I would be more safe online I would like to make a post on ubuntu forums but I have no Idea where I should post this any thoughts?
<bobweaver> security or networking or general ? i am at a loss
<nlsthzn> bobweaver: I would say security, but I am sure either would be OK (and a mod will move it if they feel it is illl placed)
<bobweaver> nlsthzn, do you think that proxychains are over kill  as I was on another channel when all of a suden a bunch of bots came up that had my name on them
<nlsthzn> bobweaver: I am not qulified to answer that, but it seems for the majority of users it isn't required.  I would be careful where I hang out though :)
<bobweaver> I keep on forgetting how to sign in and keep on losing my password some times when I try to sign in it shows my password and I thought that proxychains might be easier
<bobweaver> for irc that is
<nlsthzn> set your password in your IRC client, easiest... or wait for some replies on your forum thread... maybe what you want is a good thing and not that uncommon
<bobweaver> that way I don't keep on showing passwords that my or my not be connected to my other accounts
<UBUNTUN00B> hey all
<[styx]> Captainkrtek unban me
<[styx]> from#root
<[styx]> z
<Captainkrtek> lol
<[styx]> unban
<Captainkrtek> * Captainkrtek removes ban on [styx]!*@
<[styx]> what the?
<[styx]> i saw that
<[styx]> rejoined
<[styx]> wont work
<[styx]> hmm
<[styx]>  Cannot join #rootz (You are banned).
<tuxattack> best kernel update for maverick?
<alexey_laa> Hello! How to configure Xorg? I know about "Xorg -configure", but got an error: "Server is already active for display 0"
<Anime-girl> ok, Im trying to install ubuntu tweak on my netbook, however it says I need python 2.7 or greater to do so, but I can't seem to be able to upgrade python...
<pleia2> Anime-girl: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pleia2> there is an python2.7 package in 10.10 and 11.04 that you can install alongside the default of 2.6
<nlsthzn> ... always look on the bright side of life...
<Anime-girl> ok that was wierd...
<Anime-girl> my wireless just randomly disabled itself....and I couldn't turn it back on
<philipballew> Anime-girl, did you press f-2?
<Anime-girl> yes
<philipballew> i would restart if it was me
<Guest7372> Anime-girl: try running 'sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager'
<Guest7372> That should foricbly stop and then start your network management system and cause it to reconnect via Wifi.
<Anime-girl1> anyway, I was able to get ubuntu tweak installed, it helps when I use the correct version :P
<Anime-girl1> but I am trying to remove a kernel version that doesn't like my hardware, version 2.6.32-32 any ideas? ubuntu tweak doesn't find that one....
<nlsthzn> Anime-girl1: still on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Anime-girl1> yes, the netbook edition
<nlsthzn> Anime-girl1: Just checking (thought the Kernel number looked familiar)... as for changing it... I have never tried changing my kernel myself so I will rather refrain from making you bork your install...
<Anime-girl1> nlsthzn: yeah thats what happened when I upgraded the kernel -31 works fine, but -32 doesn't like me
<nlsthzn> Anime-girl1: That sucks... and I guess Ctrl+Z isn't going to undo it either...
<Anime-girl1> hehehe nope
<Anime-girl1> I can always select -31 from grub, unless there is a way to configure grub to always boot into -31....
<Anime-girl1> I just want to avoid the hassle of having to select which kernel I want...
<nlsthzn> Anime-girl1: it is possible... it has to do with a configuration file for grub... I know it has changed for grub 2 from the original grub but I am sure you will find the answers online...
<Anime-girl1> cool :)
<aayush> hi
 * nlsthzn waves
<aayush> waves back :D
 * nlsthzn hides
<aayush> seek
<aayush> Any good book on LInux for novice
<FlashSmith> Hello everyone, when you put ubuntu unto a usb flash drive, is it possible to use the flash drive for other things still?
<holstein> FlashSmith: i have used unetbootin, and made a folder on the USB stick to use, and have had no issues
<FlashSmith> unetbootin?
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> ^^ that is the method by which i make bootable USB media
<holstein> should be the same for whatever method you are using :)
<FlashSmith> Is it the same as the one that the ubuntu website to use? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<FlashSmith> that the ubuntu website said to use*
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-22
<holstein> it looks like it, but i cant confirm that its the same
<holstein> FlashSmith: make the USB stick and try it
<holstein> you dont break anything trying it out
<FlashSmith> Oh okay Thanks, hmm I was also just wondering if it
<FlashSmith> it's possible to uninstall ubuntu after you installed it
<FlashSmith> (like I decide to install it after I tried it, but later on I decide to uninstall it again)
<nlsthzn> FlashSmith: you can try it out without installing it
<nlsthzn> It can run in a live environment straight from the usb
<FlashSmith> Oh I know, it's just I was wondering if it's possible to uninstall once/if I actually install it
<nlsthzn> FlashSmith: yes it is... but like in all things you have to read up and do it correctly...
<nlsthzn> or else things may go wrong
<holstein> yeah... check out wubi assuming you have windows installed
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<holstein> you can pretty much get a normal-ish installation that can be removed like a windows program
<FlashSmith> I see, thank you
<FlashSmith> I tried Ubuntu on a cd before, and I found that it was as crisp/clear as windows, is there a way to fix that?
<holstein> FlashSmith: what needed fixing?
<holstein> it was not as 'crisp'?
<holstein> the graphics were fuzzy?
<FlashSmith> Yeah
<FlashSmith> I tried changing the resolution but I don't think it helped
<holstein> probably the graphics driver
<FlashSmith> Hmm, what do you mean?
<holstein> maybe its as easy as a native resolution issue
<holstein> FlashSmith: depending on who manufactured your graphics hardware, they may or may not support linux
<FlashSmith> Oh, is there a way to fix that problem?
<holstein> well, we
<holstein> 're still guessing at what the problem is
<holstein> but, this is linux
<holstein> everything is open
<holstein> so, the answer is literally always yes
 * nlsthzn has never successfully done a wubi install from USB... 
<holstein> just depends on if you want to deal with it or not
<seidos> FlashSmith: it could be that you don't find gnome aesthetically pleasing to your eyes.  you could try kubuntu if you prefer blues like windows
<holstein> yeah, the UI could just be different looking
<holstein> fuzzy could just be not having the sharp edges you are accustomed to
<FlashSmith> The text on ubuntu doesn't look as crisp as the text on windows?
<seidos> FlashSmith: i'm not sure what you mean by "crisp"...like how lettuce looks crispy?  or like sharp, and in resolution and definition?
<holstein> FlashSmith: think about how long you spent tweaking windows.. give yourself a similar amount of time in ubuntu, and i think you'll find you can sort out whatever issues you find
<seidos> and in = as in
<seidos> holstein: well said
<holstein> :)
<FlashSmith> Like sharp I think
<seidos> FlashSmith: if the resolution is the same in windows and ubuntu, which it should be, then try kde
<FlashSmith> What's kubuntu right?
<FlashSmith> That's*
<seidos> FlashSmith: i don't understand your question
<holstein> FlashSmith: all of the buntus are basically the same
<holstein> kubuntu is just ubuntu with the KDE environment
<holstein> lubuntu has LXDE
<seidos> FlashSmith: you could just install the kubuntu desktop "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<seidos> i'm not sure if there is a kde package in ubuntu
<holstein> there are quite a bit more customizations involved, but they all have the same software base
<FlashSmith> I'll try kubuntu I guess, and what do you mean by customizations?
<nlsthzn> In Ubuntu you can set the fonts to four different ways of displaying... I find that the LCD setting always worked best when using a ... LCD... right click desktop... bottom entry (can't remember what is is called) ... Fonts (if memory serves)
<holstein> FlashSmith: if you wanted to make FlashBuntu, what software would you put in there?
<holstein> what web browser or whatever
<holstein> thats the basis of these customizations
<FlashSmith> Oh okay, I think I get it
<Core_UK> If I sign my mail with my openPGP key how do people know it is me?
<Core_UK> I sent a test mail and it only showed an attachment with random letters/numbers
<holstein> cprofitt: you give it to them
<holstein> and they can check and confirm it
<cprofitt> ?
<holstein> cprofitt: sorry
<holstein> Core_UK: ^^
<cprofitt> no problem...
<holstein> here is a really nice slide a friend did for a LUG presentation http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/wnclug/presentations/Public-Key%20Cryptography%20Presentation%202010-09-04.pdf
<Core_UK> "what did you do", "I signed her public key"... "shit man"
<Core_UK> rofl
<JackyAlcine> Lollll
<seidos> anyone remember the x program for checking the value of a key input?
<seidos> xev, nm
<FlashSmith> Hello, I tried to install something in ubuntu but the Ubuntu Software Center said: libnspr4-0d (>= 4.7.1)
<FlashSmith> "Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-0d (>= 4.7.1)"
<FlashSmith> What does that mean?
<froq> anyone know of a way I can add a thunderbird applet?!?!
<maz> have I managed to get on irc?
<maz> first time
<maz> can anyone see me?
 * geirha looks straight through maz
<geirha> Did anyone hear anything?
<maz> Im having problems with sound on my ubuntu 11.04
<geirha> maz: Yes, we can see you. :) Welcome :)
<maz> thanks
<maz> was wondering how I could go about sorting it out
<maz> actually i have lubuntu
<geirha> Well, explain the nature of the sound problems.
<maz> ive had a look on many of the online forums but no luck
<maz> well, i have sound if i connect headphones but i cant get anything from the speakers on the laptop
<maz> i have an HDA intel sound card
<geirha> Ah, those can be a bit problematic
<geirha> !hdaintel
<ubot2> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<maz> ta, will check it out! and let u know how i got on
<geirha> I'd probably try manually specifying module parameters first.
<maz> just a quick Question, do I need a sound server for my sound to work?
<maz> as I have checked and no sound servers installed
<geirha> You already have sound (through headphones), so it's most likely a driver issue.
<maz> yes, silly me
<maz> actually my card is an "analog devices" sound card
<maz> hda intel is the controller?
<maz> but yes will try module parameters! ta
<maz> ok got something, found my card model "Analog Devices AD1884"
<maz> looked it up in a file under - /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<maz> and underneath ad1884 it has N/A
<maz> is that bad news?
<go7enks> hello guys, I need some help
<go7enks> i was trying to fix an issue with my laptop mic (upgrading alsa drivers) and something went wrong
<go7enks> now my sound doesn't work at all
<go7enks> this is what I was doing: 1. download the patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ony-Vaio.patch  2. download AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.tar.gz  3. copy both files to /opt  4. cd /opt 5. sudo tar xzvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.tar.gz 6. sudo chmod +x AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh 7. sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh -d 8. sudo patch /opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c < 0001-ALSA-HDA-Fix-single-internal
<go7enks> how can I revert my system to before?
<JackyAlcine> ping UndiFined
<iggleston> hello all
<iggleston> quick question.  if i install ubuntu onto my win 7 pc, will it load grub or lilo or whatever to make sure it dual boots, or do i have to install that manually?
<seidos> it'll load grub automatically
<seidos> from what i know
<seidos> but that doesn't mean you won't have problems
<seidos> !grub | iggleston
<ubot2> iggleston: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<seidos> if you do have problems though, the stuff on that link should help you solve them
<iggleston> ok,thanks!
<seidos> good luck!
<iggleston> i'll be doing 11.04!  thanks@
<iggleston> *!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-23
<philipballew> is the ppc version of ubuntu gonna still be ok even though its not official?
<holstein> philipballew: ok?
<bioterror> yes
<philipballew> like stable
<bioterror> it's community supported
<philipballew> i want to install a cli system on an old mac laptop
<holstein> yeah... i wouldnt be scared :)
<bioterror> philipballew, how old?
<philipballew> 128 mb of ram
<philipballew> i can up it to 6something
<holstein> philipballew: i have a couple old G3's i plan on doing the same with
<bioterror> better be new world mac
<philipballew> 128 enough for a cli syste?m
<bioterror> otherwise
<pleia2> philipballew: if you're just using cli I'd recommend debian, their ppc version is officially supported
<bioterror> philipballew, as long as you have swap
<philipballew> pleia2, i was thinking that. is there a version of debian thats best to install for cli or would their be an option for not installing a gui?
<collinp> You can easily install Debian without a GUI.
<pleia2> philipballew: just do a regular install of debian, when you get to the section where you select package sets just make sure nothing is selected (it defaults to 'standard system' at least, maybe something else too)
<pleia2> if you uncheck (er, un-asterisk :)) everything you'll get a super basic system
<philipballew> alright. sounds good this is what im gonna do. the cd image http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/
<pleia2> I tend to use the netinstall http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst but I haven't done a ppc system in forever
<pleia2> so the big disk you linked to may be better
<philipballew> me either. but i got a laptop and am gonna set it up and use the webcam as a security camera. i didnt see a net install for ppc on the main page
<philipballew> only 23 and 64
<pleia2> debian has improved their download pages, but not enough, it's still terribly confusing
<bioterror> how so?
<pleia2> well, for one they still only link to basic images on their download page :)
<philipballew> its true. there's like 5 torents to choose on the download page here. interesting http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.1a/powerpc/bt-cd/
<collinp> I've had minor issues with finding what I'm looking to download on the Debian website, but I always find what I'm looking for anyway.
<pleia2> I always give direct iso link downloads to customers, otherwise they'll never download the right one
<philipballew> i use torents myself. much faster.
<philipballew> probably harder for customers
<pleia2> torrents are impossible for customers
<seidos> if you aren't used to them, yeah, they would probably be more challenging
<seidos> pleia2: customers are you're job?
<seidos> are=at
<pleia2> seidos: yeah
<seidos> cool
<ubuntun00b> anyone hac a fix for ubuntu 10.10 with laptop touchpads
<bioterror> take generic usb mouse ;)
<bioterror> whats yourr problem
<ubuntun00b> lol
<ubuntun00b> ahh i installed ubuntu 10.10 on my main laptop
<ubuntun00b> but the mouse pad won't right click or let me use multi-touch (so no draggin windows)
<ubuntun00b> been reading a couple forums but have not found any formal fix
<ubuntun00b> how's it going bio you at work? or just chillin at home
<ubuntun00b> hmmm can i just downgrade to 10.04 or would i have to do  a fresh install
<ubuntun00b> brb
<ubuntun00b> ahh sweet found a fix
<stlsaint> ubuntun00b: what was fix?
<ubuntun00b> just a line of code let me see if i can get you the url
<ubuntun00b> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6523/touchpad-not-working-on-hp-pavilion-dv6
<ubuntun00b> its on that page
<ubuntun00b> night all
<udonnome> is it ok to ask here how to install a patch in ubuntu?
<krusi> i guess this could be the right place, just ask and if someone knows, he will answer
<udonnome> when i try to install/apply the patch it gives me this "Hunk #1 FAILED at 49."
<udonnome> why is that and how i can fix it?
<krusi> what patch are you trying to apply?
<udonnome> aireplay-ng-add-an-option-to-ignore-channel-1-error.patch
<udonnome> i am this close to smash my laptop,tryed everything and i get that error every time
<udonnome> krusi, may i PM you?
<krusi> well..i'm not that much in to aireplay, but we can try and see what's going on
<udonnome> so may i? :) please
<krusi> sure :)
<udonnome> just one sec,need to quick run to the store to buy some beer,beer alweys helps fixing things :D
<krusi> after you have beer,you can check if this is your problem and solution:) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9985581&postcount=1
<r4y> Hello, I have always wondered this. How do I get around the commercials at places like this video has: http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/thatguywiththeglasses/nostalgia-critic/161-angry-video-game-nerd-rant
<bioterror> by watching the commercials
<r4y> O well.
<r4y> It's a waste of time. I should stick to these 2 add-ons then: downloadhelper and downthemall
<r4y> Take care and TY for responding.
<InfiniteSet> Hello, I was trying ubuntu the other day, and the sound and graphics weren't the best, it seemed all fuzzy and low-quality. Is there a way to fix that?
<holstein> InfiniteSet: hey
<holstein> when you say 'trying', you mean with a live CD? 10.04? 11.04?
<InfiniteSet> Oh well, I guess I should say, I installed ubuntu (using the windows installer) onto my old desktop computer. 11.04
<holstein> ok... so you did a wubi install of ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> when you say 'the other day', does that mean you still have it?, and you can try some things?
<InfiniteSet> Yeah, I installed it, but of course it's on a different computer than what I am currently using
<holstein> InfiniteSet: when you have some time, and you are in front of the machine, come back... theres all kinds of tweaks we can try
<InfiniteSet> Oh okay well I'll probably be able to do it now/soon
<InfiniteSet> Is there some things you can suggest to search/look up if I can't do it now
<InfiniteSet> ?
<holstein> sure, you can literally google 'computer model ubuntu 11.04'
<holstein> or screen resolution
<holstein> or sound
<holstein> could be the screen resolution, could be the driver... hard to say unless you remember more about the machine specs
<InfiniteSet> Hmm alright, since I'm here still when I installed it, it said something about switching to Unity or GNOME or something like that since my computer couldn't handle the graphics effects or something
<InfiniteSet> What does that mean?
<holstein> InfiniteSet: again, lets try and narrow down the scope... how about we take on 'what is unity'
<holstein> unity is the new UI that ubuntu is shipping with, and is also developing
<InfiniteSet> Okay I understand that part so far I think
<holstein> without you being in front of it, i dont know which one you have, BUT, gnome is the UI that was used last verion and earlier
<InfiniteSet> Oh I see
<holstein> seems like someone was either assuming or had determined you were in unity, and had suggested gnome as a fix
<InfiniteSet> Hmm, I think I'll come back using ubuntu in a few minutes or so
<holstein> and thats easy enough to try... when you are loging in, where you choose or put in your username, *before* putting in your password
<holstein> down at the bottom, you can choose the 'classic' session
<holstein> ^^ that would be gnome
<InfiniteSet> Oh okay
<holstein> when that fails and looks the same, we can discuss other options
<InfiniteSet> Thank you for the help so far :) I'll try it now
<InfiniteSet> Back
<InfiniteSet> So currently I am in Ubuntu Classic, and it looks the same as the first time I logged in, there are two panels, at the top and at the bottom
<InfiniteSet> With Applications, Places, and System at the top  left corner
<holstein> InfiniteSet: right, so its still 'fuzzy' or whatever?
<holstein> this is a desktop machine? and its currently online?
<InfiniteSet> Uh, yeah, to compensate that I made the fonts bigger (since I could not read it), but everything looks funny (like out of proportions). I wanted it to be like how it was in Windows
<holstein> InfiniteSet: you'll want to look around and undo that font change
<InfiniteSet> Yeah it's a desktop machine, and I am currently using Ubuntu
<holstein> otherwise these tweaks will start to build on each other
<InfiniteSet> Oh okay, hmm I just changed the font on chrome so I think I'll be able to change it to defaults
<holstein> InfiniteSet: if you are online, go to the menu... system - administration - additional drivers
<holstein> see if you see any drivers listed for your graphics hardware... and let me know
<InfiniteSet> Wait, what does online mean? Does that mean currently using Ubuntu?
<holstein> InfiniteSet: online = on the internet
<InfiniteSet> Wait, why did you have to ask that then?
<holstein> in web browsers, control+ and control- increases and decreases the font size
<holstein> thats usually in any browser in any OS
<holstein> InfiniteSet: if you are not online, then you might not see available drivers, since the OS will not be able to check online in the repositories
<InfiniteSet> Oh, anyways, "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<holstein> OK
<holstein> the next thing i would try is setting the screen resolution
<holstein> whatever screen resolution looks 'good' for you in windows is what i would try here
<holstein> system - preferences - monitors
<InfiniteSet> I tried 1024 x 768 (Im pretty sure thats what it was on Windows) and everything looks big and blurry
<holstein> InfiniteSet: lets dont be 'pretty sure'... go and check and confirm what the resolution was not only in windows, but what the screen expects as default, and what the graphics card is capable of
<InfiniteSet> how do I check whats the screen default? I have this old CRT monitor currently. How would I check what the graphics card is capable of?
<holstein> ideally, you *should* be able to contact the vendor of that hardware, and ask for assistance using their hardware
<holstein> i usually suggest putting an email together at least, so these vendors know and learn that you are trying to use the hardware in linux, and are having a hard time due to their level of support
<holstein> InfiniteSet: i would literally google 'ati radeon 9600 resolution'
<holstein> or 'whatever monitor native resolution'
<InfiniteSet> Hmm I don't know what monitor I'm using. All I know is that it's an old CRT monitor, and theres the IBM logo on top.
<holstein> also, i usually try several live CD's... i routinely use the latest ubuntu LTS (which is the last long term support release - 10.04) and the knoppix CD, and several other diagnostic tools
<holstein> these linux distros run live from CD, which is useful and handy
<holstein> IF knoppix looks good, and ubuntu doesnt, then you can look around and see what the resolution is, or what drivers are in use
<holstein> live discs can run the OS in question from CD, *without* installing, and without changing or affecting the hard drive in any way
<InfiniteSet> I don't think I understand
<holstein> InfiniteSet: ??
<holstein> InfiniteSet: if i were you, i would burn an ubuntu 10.04 live CD, and see what the screen res looks like, or i would just deal with the issue for a bit til you learn more about how to use and tweak the OS
<InfiniteSet> But I already have Ubuntu 11.04 installed?
<holstein> InfiniteSet: right, and im not suggesting that you remove, or downgrade that
<holstein> im suggesting that you run 10.04 live
<holstein> that will *not* effect your machine in any way
<InfiniteSet> Hmm I tried running a CD with ubuntu on it, and it did not work. So I tried booting from a USB and it also did not work. So I just decided to install ubuntu
<holstein> again, my other suggesting is to just deal with it for now
<holstein> and learn more about the system, and how to tweak
<holstein> that sounds like a machine that is not capable of USB booting
<holstein> and in the bios, thats where you need to select the CD drive as the first boot
<InfiniteSet> I tried booting from the CD drive
<holstein> and that is bios to bios, so i cant really help you with it first hand
<InfiniteSet> but then it took forever, then it said init was not found
<InfiniteSet> and a command console was there
<holstein> AH, well thats good.. it tried to boot
<holstein> was that 11.04?
<InfiniteSet> Yeah
<holstein> could have been a bad CD
<holstein> bad download image
<holstein> i can only assure you that i boot CD's all the time, and again, that might be something you just need to get used to
<InfiniteSet> Hmm, weird but it worked on my /other/ machine earlie
<holstein> its quite different from the workflow of windows
<holstein> InfiniteSet: that other machine is going to have totally different hardware
<holstein> i personally would still be insterested in what a 10.04 live CD would do on this machine
<InfiniteSet> So I should try to burn a 10.04 live CD, and boot that up?
<holstein> InfiniteSet: you should do whatever you want to do... im only suggesting 10.04 live because i think it would be a good trouble shooting step
<holstein> will it do anything? i dont know
<holstein> will it do the same thing the other disc did? maybe
<holstein> is it a waste of time? i like to have ubuntu LTS live CD's laying around, so i dont think so
<InfiniteSet> LTS?
<DarkwingDuck> !LTS
<ubot2> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<coalwater> hm isn't the current LTS lucid ?
<coalwater> or what
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> ubot u need to be updated :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> coalwater, help him get updated by reporting to the right person =]
<coalwater> and who's the right person
<IAmNotThatGuy> goto #ubuntu-irc. you can find I believe
<Unit193> I'm in there now if you want me to ask...
<IAmNotThatGuy> just tell what has to be changed. someone will notice and will do it
<IAmNotThatGuy> gilir can do that. but he is not available atm
<coalwater> Unit193, yea, you could just mention that ubot2 doesn't know the latest LTS , that's all lol
<coalwater> at least not correctly
<Unit193> collinp: Already done so
<Unit193> !lts | coalwater
<ubot2> coalwater: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<coalwater> ok good lol
 * holstein high-fives coalwater & Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Now we should PM all the bots to see if anymore think it's Hardy ;)
<coalwater> hi holstein
<philipballew> how can i install linux on an old computer without a cd drive?
<philipballew> its a laptop
<Unit193> philipballew: Does it support booting from flash? Or even netboot/PXE?
<philipballew> not sure. i have an external cd drive. but not sure if it would be able to boot that. I found this article here http://jrv.oddones.org/solo.html
<philipballew> Unit193, It appears he/she used the actual gateway external cd drive. mines usb powered
<Unit193> !boot
<ubot2> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<philipballew> haha, whats that mean?
<Unit193> I was trying to see if it would list all the things you can boot from :)
<Unit193> Here we go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<philipballew> for sure. i am curuios if i can take out the hard drive. install linux onto it from another comp and put it back inside
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5374435&postcount=4  Looks like it will mostly work
<Unit193> The closer in hardware you have, the better it will be
<philipballew> might be fun!
<Unit193> Take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831299 too (Note that I have never done this :P )
<philipballew> it seemes to me that i need to have a specific cd drive to boot from cd . i wonder if a network install is possible though
<holstein> philipballew: i have had decent luck installing ubuntu on other machines, and moving the hard drive over
<UBUNTUN00B> hey all
<loopdigga_> woohoo finally made it
<loopdigga_> can anyone give me some help?
<loopdigga_> no one here?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-24
<loopdigga> anyone here?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pleia2> or not :\
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> happens usually
<seidos> hmmm, maybe that was his question o_o
<coalwater> maybe he didn't find poor ubot2 friendly
 * coalwater hugs ubot2 
<seidos> !greet
<ubot2> Factoid 'greet' not found
<seidos> :P
<coalwater> !UBT
<ubot2> Factoid 'UBT' not found
<coalwater> lol
<philipballew> has Ubuntu  devs released 2.6.38-10 yet?
<holstein> 2.6.39.2 is the latest stable i see at kernel.org
<philipballew> yeah. whats the current ubuntu kernel for most people? uname -r shows 2.6.38-8 for me
<holstein> 2.6.32-32 for me :)
<philipballew> 10.04 i see?
<holstein> yup
<philipballew> nice. i see that my system has a -1o kernal version. but all grub shows is -8. its odd
<philipballew> *10
<philipballew> what makes you stick with lts?
<holstein> stability mostly
<holstein> nothing i need in the new stuff though... not yet at least
<philipballew> i had lts on one desktop but the3 kernel didn't support a new wireless driver i bought
<holstein> yeah, thats a good reason to jump
<charlie-tca> philipballew: try running sudo update-grub in a terminal, see if it picks up the -10 kernel.
<philipballew> its hard to patch the lts kernal with drivers i need
<ubutun00b> hey all
<coalwater> hi ubutun00b
<ubutun00b> whats shaking?
<coalwater> i dont know, my head maybe lol
<ubutun00b> hehe
<ubutun00b> anyone know a decent itunes alternative so i can hot swap between my windows and ubuntu partition
<coalwater> for ipod / iphone and such ?
<ubutun00b> yeah
<coalwater> not sure if this has what you need, but u could try it
<coalwater> !ipod
<ubot2> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubutun00b> !rockbox
<ubot2> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Udonnome> krusi,you there dude?
<Udonnome> guys what command should i use to see my current wifi driver,couse i need to unload it?
<Multivitamin> hey I got this program installed, something like an IRC client but with pop-up private messages, and I run it on wine. the thing is, the pm's don't display in the pop ups  and I get an error (so i changed that to 'display as part of the main window, now I got all pm's in separate tabs) so if there's anything I could do via wine or stgh to fix this..?  Also, the links in it don't work - the browser doesn't open
<holstein> Multivitamin: what client? if its a windows only app, and you are married to it, you might just have to deal with how it works in WINE... sometimes you can use a different WINE version and get better results
<Multivitamin> a'right.
<Multivitamin> well, it's a polish one; ) and i'm sorta stuck between that and a java applet, so yup, im married to it (:
<Multivitamin> but thanks (:
<holstein> you would surely need to share the name of the app if you expect some feedback on it
<holstein> i would want to check in a windows channel
<holstein> see if anyone running it natively have the same issues
<Multivitamin> it works fine on windows.
<Multivitamin> anyways, the app is ICeQ
<holstein> Multivitamin: i see mention of ies4linux, do you have that?
<Multivitamin> never heard of such?
<Multivitamin> will i find it in software centre?
<holstein> personally, i cant imagine what functionality you could be getting that you cant find from a native linux app
<holstein> this is what i found that mentioned ies4linux http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-4200.html
<holstein> im pretty sure that is *not* in the software center
<holstein> this would be something you would need to hack at for quite some time i would imagine
<holstein> again, you cant use xchat?
<Multivitamin> that's a chat client for a polish chat ..
<Multivitamin> well guess i could try to set it up somehow ;f
<holstein> Multivitamin: what polish chat?...
<Multivitamin> polchat.
<Multivitamin> .pl
<holstein> http://www.polchat.pl/chat.php is working fine for me in the browser
<holstein> i dont see iceq listed at winehq, which means you are pretty much on your own with trying to get it to work in wine
<holstein> i would contact them and ask if you can connect in with a different client... see if they have a server address somewhere like freenode
<Multivitamin> Okay. I think i found something that would work with that website so I'll check that.
<Multivitamin> thanks a lot : )
<holstein> sure
<charlie-tca> An opportunity - https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=289
<loopdigga> anyone available to help?
<coalwater> just ask away
<loopdigga> How do i control my fan speed
<coalwater> hm, why would u want to do that?
<loopdigga> its really loud!
<coalwater> well it's loud for a reason
<loopdigga> it ran quiet on windows
<coalwater> the processor is probably hot
<coalwater> i see
<coalwater> u use unity i suppose
<loopdigga> no it would control it on windows based on temp and it was quiet and never overheated
<loopdigga> im using unity right now
<coalwater> and it's loud ?
<loopdigga> it runs at full speed all the time
<coalwater> would you mind trying loggin in using gnome-classic session ?
<loopdigga> whats that? sorry i'm completely new :(
<coalwater> ok, so when u log in, at the bottom u choose the session type
<coalwater> by default it's set on 'ubuntu'
<coalwater> but if u check the other options there's gnome  classic and recovery console
<coalwater> and few other things
<coalwater> try gnome-classic
<coalwater> and log in
<loopdigga> i've never had that option
<coalwater> hm let me get u a screen shot from somewhere
<loopdigga> i think mine logs in automatically
<coalwater> http://scottlinux.com/wp-content/gallery/natty_classic/natty_classic_edit1.png
<loopdigga> once i get my fan started i need a complete beginners guide
<loopdigga> sorted*
<coalwater> u're interested in the beginners team ?
<loopdigga> I don't know what that is
<coalwater> what beginners guide do u mean then
<loopdigga> a guide to using this operating system
<coalwater> ah , ok , sorry misunderstood that
<coalwater> do you know what video card does ur computer own ?
<loopdigga> ok so i need to log in with classic?
<coalwater> yea, i think that will make ur computer cool down, if what i think is what is causing the heat
<loopdigga> its geforce gts 450
<loopdigga> my computer isn't heating
<loopdigga> its fine
<coalwater> hm
<loopdigga> its jsut running at full speed for no reason
<loopdigga> it would do it on windows unless i used a piece of software from my motherboard website
<coalwater> okay.. did u try updating , and install the driver for the video card?
<loopdigga> theres nothing wrong with the video card
<loopdigga> its the processor fan
<coalwater> i know there isn't
<loopdigga> sorry
<loopdigga> im talking about the cpu fan not the gpu fan
<coalwater> look, ill explain, unity uses hardware acceleration, if u didn't install a video card driver, it probably will put more of the strain on the processor than the GPU it self, or that's what im assuming, so that causes heat
<loopdigga> i thought i just needed to get the fan to control speed based on temp
<coalwater> it's handled automatically from the mother board i believe
<loopdigga> ok
<loopdigga> i'll log in in classic mode
<loopdigga> back
<loopdigga> the fan sounds the same
<loopdigga> any other solutions?
<coalwater> hmm
<coalwater> u're on the classic interface now right?
<loopdigga> aye
<coalwater> ok well i'm not sure if this helps but u could try installing the driver , on system menu > administration or prefrences, not sure, then ull find an item called addional drivers, it should list u a couple of drives, with 1 [recommended]
<loopdigga> it says the driver is activated but not in use
<loopdigga> thats for the graphics card
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> did u see an nvidia logo in preferences ?
<loopdigga> no but i can seeit in admin
<coalwater> bye lol
<coalwater> guess he preferred windows at the end
<Aj_> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<MichealH> Hey all :D
<Aj_> my system uses a proxy server and i am not able to install programs using command line
<Aj_> error 407 authentication required
<Aj_> any solution???
<holstein> Aj_: are you sure thats related?
<Aj_> yep...
<holstein> is it a laptop? can you go somewhere without a proxy and test? or bypass the proxy temporarily to confirm it?
<Aj_> nope...
<sattu94> Aj_:  did u try changing the global proxy settings?
<Aj_> bt i heard that it can be done by editing apt.conf file
<Aj_> i have done that bt that does not work strangely
<Aj_> it works in ubuntu software center as well as synaptic manager
<sattu94> then i guess it's not related.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136065 seems relevant
<Aj_> holstein: thanx
<philipballew> can someone help me set up ssh?
<philipballew> !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<coalwater> philipballew, hi
<coalwater> i could help
<coalwater> if u still need
<philipballew> i would love help
<coalwater> so , what have u done so far
<coalwater> did you install ssh server?
<philipballew> well i have a desktop running 10.10 and i want to set up a ssh server on it to then connect from a laptop and stream music to it.
<philipballew> so nothing
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> why ssh , why not just network?
<philipballew> not sure.  thought it might be easier
<philipballew> i do need to sometime install ssh on my desktop though
<coalwater> both computers will always be on the same network right ?
<philipballew> whenever they are needed to play music they will
<coalwater> ok, so on the computer that contains the music, right click the folder with the music and choose to share it
<coalwater> you'll find 'sharing options'
<coalwater> choose 'share this folder' and you might also like to choose 'guest access'
<philipballew> does it matter that this is wireless on my desktop?
<coalwater> no
<philipballew> alright. sorry i had to find a antenna for my wireless internet. lets try this now
<coalwater> ok, so did u enable the share ?
<philipballew> i clicked share. now its installing packages
<philipballew> 4 minutes left
<coalwater> good,  i guess it's installing samba
<philipballew> my laptop i need to connect to in a cli install od debian squeeze. just fyi
<coalwater> after it's done i think u should be able to see the folder on the other ocmputer
<coalwater> sorry?
<philipballew> i installed squueze this morning
<philipballew> its an old ppc laptop
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> u dont have nautilus on it ?
<coalwater> or any similar file explorer
<philipballew> its clomand line only
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> so u want to run music though cli ?
<coalwater> is that why u wanted ssh ?
<philipballew> i am not gonna install a gui if all its doin is playin music
<philipballew> no
<philipballew> i can use a cli based music player
<coalwater> hm
<philipballew> cmus is a good one
<bioterror> philipballew, take MOC or MPD
<coalwater> okay guess we'll try to figure out how to mount a network shared folder
<philipballew> bioterror, come again?
<coalwater> 'music on console' , that's what google said, i guess he's suggesting a player
<bioterror> or music player daemon or what ever that was
<bioterror> upnp stuff
<philipballew> how do i connect to the web from cli? sorry for the noob question
<bioterror> with telnet, ofcourse
<bioterror> telnet hostname 80
<bioterror> :D
<philipballew> its wireless with wpa
<philipballew> :)
<bioterror> w3m, links, elinks, lynx
<coalwater> lynx? lol
<bioterror> take one
<philipballew> its a router. so what your saying works? bioterror  lol i know the cli browsers. but how can i connect to my royter from the cli?
<coalwater> that would be a werid way to use the internet but it's usable.. sort of
<bioterror> why weird?
<bioterror> internet used to be just text
<philipballew> its great
<philipballew> i have elinks on a ubuntu server
<bioterror> then someone invented that we need flash!
<philipballew> helps sometimes
<coalwater> cause no images, no css, no videos, just text :D
<philipballew> stupid flash...
<philipballew> html5 ftw!
<bioterror> text requires imagination :(
<coalwater> i guess some ascii art would be an alternative lool
<bioterror> it's like reading LotR, instead of watching the films
<coalwater> bioterror, do u know how to mount smb files from cli ? i could google it but would be easier if u do :D
<philipballew> haha. do any of you know how to connect wireless from a laptop with the comand line?
<coalwater> dont u have a network daemon
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> nvm
<philipballew> coalwater, idk. just installed squeeze this morning
<bioterror> sure
<philipballew> bioterror, whats the best way? google wouldnt tell me
<philipballew> haha
<bioterror> your ubuntu should have smbfs, but cifs-utils might be more decent?
<coalwater> philipballew, it's a bit old and has an 'unsupported' notice on the top, but might help some how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<philipballew> i found this as well http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<coalwater> why not install a lightweight gui like lubuntu, how bad is the laptop, lol
<philipballew> 192 mb
<philipballew> its an old ppc ibook
<coalwater> lubuntu says it needs 128 only
<coalwater> "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu. It should be possible to install and run Lubuntu with less memory, but the result will likely not be suitable for practical use. "
<philipballew> yeah. and a cli system can easily stream music i think
<coalwater> yea, guess im lazy
<philipballew> i just need to see whats up with this. i can go hook it to cat5 right now for the meantime
<coalwater> that would solve the networking problem
<philipballew> hold on 1 minute!
<philipballew> alright. were pluged in
<philipballew> we have a connection on both computers
<coalwater> ok so now we need to mount the smb folder
<philipballew> i think so. whats the best way to do that?
<philipballew> im kinda confused here :)
<coalwater> im looking how to do on through cli
<philipballew> do you have a page so i can see as well. im pretty good with cli
<philipballew> i wouldnt ave installed a cli only system if i wasnt :)
<coalwater> well , u need to find out how to mount a network folder through cli :D
<philipballew> alright ill look at that, otherwise i can just do ssh
<coalwater> well, suppose u did the ssh connection, how would the local device run the remote file
<philipballew> thats where i am stuck as well.
<coalwater> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-mount-a-remote-folder-using-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<philipballew> looks easy to me
<philipballew> now i will just need to set up ssh
<philipballew> !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<coalwater> apt-get install openssh-server i think
<coalwater> i have one on my pc, but i did that a while ago
<coalwater> use it to access my computer from work
<philipballew> yeah. but its the configuring that takes a little bit of work
<philipballew> i need to install a dynamic ip cliant i think
<coalwater> luckily my router supports it
<coalwater> the router does the dynamic ip part
<philipballew> how so?
<coalwater> it's not a linksys, but it has a page like this http://www.home-network-help.com/images/router-ddns.jpg
<philipballew> im running a linskys with ddwrt myself
<coalwater> by the way
<coalwater> i figured out the mounting part
<philipballew> hum? you did did you?
<coalwater> on the laptop mkdir a folder on where ever u want
<philipballew> hum... seemes easy
<coalwater> then sudo mount -t cifs //[the_pc_ip]/[Music_folder_name] /local_laptop_dir
<coalwater> then just ls that dir and see if it works
<philipballew> and this is for samba?
<coalwater> what did it say?
<coalwater> that it doesnt know what cifs is ?
<coalwater> and yes i believe so
<philipballew> i havent tried it yet. is this for the laptop?
<philipballew> or the files with the music?
<coalwater> all these are on the laptop
<philipballew> alright, ill try this in a little bit. i will get back to the channel to tell you what happenes
<coalwater> okay
<philipballew> im gonna set up ddns now
<philipballew> so i need to do that :)
<coalwater> okie
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-25
<IAmNotThatGuy> o/
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking of setting up a maintenance-free box for my sister - has anyone tried something like that?
<kristian-aalborg> simply putting updates in a cron job
<holstein> i usually just update the LTS, and go with it
<kristian-aalborg> or, using cron-apt, o/c ;)
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, was that for me?
<holstein> sure :)
<kristian-aalborg> the LTS needs updates now and then? I was thinking something like a weekly cron-job
<holstein> sure, but... the user still needs to be educated
<holstein> "why do i need to restart?"
<holstein> why is my browser saying it needs to restart?
<holstein> ^^ that kind of thing
<holstein> i usually either just leave the update system the way it is, and wait til they figure out how to use it
<holstein> OR, just turn updates off
<kristian-aalborg> Observe that this tool may be a security risk, so you should not set it to do more than necessary. Automatic upgrade of all packages is NOT recommended unless you are in full control of the package repository.
<kristian-aalborg> from cron-apt's man page
<holstein> i mean, we're not talking about some *major* security compromise (typically) that an update is needed to patch on a desktop machine
<kristian-aalborg> flash often needs updating
<coalwater> set up an ssh server on her pc and update it ur self every now and then lol
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: *needs* ?? i would argue your sister doesnt *need* flash
<kristian-aalborg> and some app or other... can't remember which... was having trouble at some point
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, you are obviously an only child ;)
<holstein> yeah, you can ssh in, or even something like teamviewer
<kristian-aalborg> coalwater, perhaps not too awful an idea
<holstein> good 'ol fashioned education is really the way to go
<kristian-aalborg> I'd like to lock myself out of /home/, though
<holstein> heres how, and why to update sis
<holstein> i mean, thats really the majority of the issue with all OS's
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, yeah... but, I'm thinking I should make it as easy as possible
<holstein> users error and neglct
<coalwater> its not hard to tell her press update whenever the update box pops up
<kristian-aalborg> neglct spling? :P
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: sure, but does she drive a car? does someone come put gas in it for her?
<holstein> i mean... its general maintainence
<kristian-aalborg> yeah
<kristian-aalborg> I'd just like to sweeten the transition from Win
<holstein> and, its *way* easeir in linux with package management and repositories
<kristian-aalborg> having an ssh backdoor might be useful, tbh
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: well, its now windows... personally, i think you can turn the updates off, and do them for here every year or so, and be more than secure
<holstein> its not* windows
<kristian-aalborg> I was thinking getting an old box, put Lubuntu on it
<holstein> for your sis?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<holstein> might be just fine
<kristian-aalborg> also, I'd put some of the Tux-stuff on it for the kids
<holstein> personally, i started having a really nice experience in linux when i started giving the best hardware in the house over to it
<kristian-aalborg> and a reasonable media player
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinkning something like an Optiplex G whatevs - not a piece of (deleted)
<holstein> i see that kind of thing in the #ubuntustudio channel all the time "ive got a P2 with 64mb's of ram, and im trying to make a pro audio recording... what gives? linux sux?'
<holstein> BUT, you really can breathe new life into older hardware...
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, that would be piece of cake - debian sans X and the proper programs ;)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: im talking about for your sis though
<kristian-aalborg> I put Lubuntu on a 2003 Optiplex with 512 megs of memory recently... it ran very well
<kristian-aalborg> so something in that range
<philipballew> can i have an external hard drive not mount as root?
<holstein> relevant?? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/allow-normal-user-to-mount-linux-partitions-usb-stickpen-device.html
<holstein> AFAIK, if your user has rights to mount things on the system...
<philipballew> i need to copy my music to my laptop. and the external mounts as root
<philipballew> i might just chmood them later and change the permissuins
<philipballew> *permissions
<geirha> philipballew: Depends on what filesystem it has.
<geirha> If it has a filesystem that supports standard unix permissions, like the ext* filesystems, you need chown(1).
<geirha> ... or use autofs as per holstein's suggestion.
<geirha> Opened it but forgot to read it at first :/
<philipballew> geirha, well im copying it to my laptop. ext4 i believe. maybe 3? sorry. i had to step away as it is lunch time in california
<geirha> Right, then you either need to use chown/chmod to give the files and directories you want to copy, the correct permissions
<geirha> Or try the autofs solution holstein linked to
<philipballew> i just copied them to my laptop. whenever they finish im gonna have do something like that to change the entire permissions on my entire /Music foloder
<holstein> philipballew: you'll need to do something, thats for sure
<geirha> Are you copying the files as root, then?
<philipballew> no. i am not
<philipballew> holstein, geirha i beleive this workshttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628884
<philipballew> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628884
<holstein> sure.. that changes permissions
<philipballew> there we go :)
<holstein> just not sure if thats necessary
<geirha> It depends if you're doing the copy as your user or as root
<philipballew> im logged in as me now
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-26
<bobweaver> hey there
<ArTiSTiX> hey !
<bobweaver> so when you do a modprobe what ever the mod look for the depens on p[art
<bobweaver> I am sorry a modinfo
<ArTiSTiX> which mod exactly ?
<bobweaver> let me see a lsusb and a lspci -nn
<ArTiSTiX> bluetooth depends on rfkill, and btusb on bluetooth
<bobweaver> paste bin please that cool one that you know of
<bobweaver> so are there other mods that are loaded that could be getting in the way?>
<bobweaver> also let me see that bluetooth error in dmesg
<ArTiSTiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632745/
<bobweaver> rfkill unblock all
<bobweaver> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module blueetooth
<bobweaver> that is not good
<bobweaver> modprobe blueetooth
<ArTiSTiX> i did a unblock all
<bobweaver> never mind typo
<ArTiSTiX> but it leads nowhere
<bobweaver> show me rfkill list all are they all unblocked ?
<ArTiSTiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632748/
<bobweaver> that is better
<bobweaver> now the bluetooth
<ArTiSTiX> the bluetooth ?
<bobweaver> I have to find out the model # and I did not see it on lspci or lsusb do you know where it is ?
<ArTiSTiX> i always had the bluetooth in rfkill
<ArTiSTiX> how does it looks like ?
<ArTiSTiX> the bluetooth adapter is the first entry of lsusb
<bobweaver> ubutnu 10.10 or above?
<ArTiSTiX> "Toshiba Corp"
<bobweaver> thanks I must have missed I am talking to three people right now
<ArTiSTiX> humhum... in fact this is not ubuntu... but fuduntu
<ArTiSTiX> nobody from fedora wanted to help me (cause it's too close to ubuntu)
<bobweaver> do you have bluz and installed and the python libs
<ArTiSTiX> yep
<ArTiSTiX> bluez, bluez-utils, etc...
<bobweaver> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<bobweaver> rhat happenes
<ArTiSTiX> i added blueman, which tells "No Adaptor"
<ArTiSTiX> and bluetooth restart doesn't notice any adapter
<bobweaver> arghh
<bobweaver> ok go though your lsmod and find all the ones that say bluetooth or have any thing to do with bluetooth DO NOT use grep
<bobweaver> then pastebin that to me
<ArTiSTiX> I already posted it before
<ArTiSTiX> (with all the entries)
<bobweaver> I dont have time to go through that my self you have to do it as I said I am talking to 3 people right now please dont take that the wrong way
<ArTiSTiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632752/
<ArTiSTiX> maybe it's related to my wireless chipset
<bobweaver> could be
<ArTiSTiX> it seems that it is used for both wlan and bluetooth
<bobweaver> http://www.avidandrew.com/software/guides/27-bluetooth-support-for-toshiba-laptops-on-ubuntu
<bobweaver> might help
<ArTiSTiX> i have a NB 520, chipset : AR9285
<ArTiSTiX> but according to ath9k, coexistence with buetooth is supported
<bobweaver> modinfo rfcomm
<ArTiSTiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632754/
<bobweaver> modinfo bluetooth
<bobweaver> there it is to many mods listed
<ArTiSTiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632757/
<bobweaver> need to black list rfcomm
<bobweaver> or does rfkill use that
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> no it does not
<bobweaver> try that also try to black list btusb if you need to you can always pull them out of there or is the bluetooth black listed and that could be whats going on
<ArTiSTiX> :/ it's been hours i'm trying to turning this sh** up
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> yum ;)
<ArTiSTiX> i did not understand.. why and how to blacklist btusb ?
<bobweaver> becuase the mods could be getting in the way
 * bobweaver fat finger s soory 
<ArTiSTiX> and how i do that ?
<bobweaver> echo modname >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bobweaver> In ubutnu
<bobweaver> Ubuntu
<bobweaver> fat fingers
<bobweaver> you could also use gedit
<bobweaver> if you want to do it gui style
<bobweaver> gediut /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ArTiSTiX> nono... vim
<ArTiSTiX> and then ? reboot ?
<bobweaver> vim works to and nano
<bobweaver> yes
<ArTiSTiX> i added only btusb
<bobweaver> do you have a wireless usb in
<ArTiSTiX> no usb is plugged... the internal bluetooth is considered as usb
<bobweaver> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:5801 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<ArTiSTiX> ... maybe because it's the wlan chipset which do bluetooth too...
<ArTiSTiX> what if i also blacklist ath9k to test bluetooth ?
<bobweaver> you could try that
<bobweaver> then get the compat wireless driver for your kernel
<bobweaver> that has the patched ath9k for aireplay in it
<bobweaver> dont know if you like aircrack or not
<ArTiSTiX> no need... it's a home server
<ArTiSTiX> it's connected with eth
<bobweaver> oh
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> what are you using blur tooth for phiosne?
<ArTiSTiX> but i want bluetooth to connect a wiimote, use it as joystick
<ArTiSTiX> and yes, maybe phones
<bobweaver> got ya
<bobweaver> brb
<ArTiSTiX> ah ... after reboot... no more bluetooth at all
<ArTiSTiX> (no bluetooth-applet)
<bobweaver> its old but have you read this
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836231
<ArTiSTiX> yes, but without bluetooth, it said "No adapter found"... so i tried to find out why...
<ArTiSTiX> and the fact was that my bluetooth adapter has never been up...
<ArTiSTiX> i find fuduntu is more stable than ubuntu...
<ArTiSTiX> but maybe the issue is solved with debian
<bobweaver> I am at a loss on this one
<bobweaver> umm anyone else want to jump in ?
<bobweaver> it has to be firmware or mods or something I just cant put my finger on it
<ArTiSTiX> i'm gonna give up
<ArTiSTiX> what is strange is that the issue is recurrent with some adapter
<ArTiSTiX> and nobody found any solution
<ArTiSTiX> and the issue occurs with fedora, or debian/ubuntu, etc...
<ArTiSTiX> can't find if it's due to drivers, mods, firmware or sth else
<bobweaver> did you check launchpad and googlubuntu.com?
<ArTiSTiX> i checked almost all google results about this timout issue...
<ArTiSTiX> https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=19175
<ArTiSTiX> this is typically the kind of post i found...
<philipballew> how secure is vnc?
<holstein> you want vnc over ssh
<holstein> http://bobpeers.com/linux/vnc_ssh
<philipballew> alright. I just reinstalled on my desktop so i need to se set up ssh
<philipballew> gonna be a fun night!
<holstein> :)
<bobweaver> sounds like it will be
<bobweaver> have fun with that
<bobweaver> anyone here know chilli555 ?
<bobweaver> from ubuntuforums
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: i give up, that's all !
<ArTiSTiX> i think this is a kernel, or bluez issue
<ArTiSTiX> and i can't solve it alone
<ArTiSTiX> i will hope someone will make a fix.
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, good luck sorry I could not do more
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: thanks for your help
<ArTiSTiX> i think we can't do more...
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, I am so busy tring to find people that know my mentor I am makeing a thread on ubuntu forums a little surprise for him
<bobweaver> for his 10,000 post
<ArTiSTiX> ^^
<dr0pb3ar> I have a questions: I bought a new 500GB hard drive today and broght it home and reformatted it straight away as ext3 now when I try to put data onto it I get this " Error while copying. The folder "XXXX" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<dr0pb3ar> I have a questions: I bought a new 500GB hard drive today and broght it home and reformatted it straight away as ext3 now when I try to put data onto it I get this " Error while copying. The folder "XXXX" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<dr0pb3ar> any idea what to do here
<dr0pb3ar> I have tried reformatting it a few times
<semitones> how did you mount it?
<Udonnome> hey guys is there an search option with apt-get?
<tsimpson> Udonnome: no, but there is with apt-cache :)
<Udonnome> ou,ok thank you
<Udonnome> how to get codecs with apt-get,i mean whan name should i use
<Udonnome> couse i cant play any video media :(
<squaregoldfish> !codecs Udonnome
<ubot2> Factoid 'codecs Udonnome' not found
<squaregoldfish> Udonnome !codecs
<squaregoldfish> !codecs
<ubot2> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Udonnome> :O
<squaregoldfish> Got there in the end!
<Udonnome> yes i saw it,thank you
<Udonnome> bashee is 130 mb and it dont have a single codec,who write thise apps
<squaregoldfish> What format are you after?
<Udonnome> all of them,i am looking for something like codec pack
<squaregoldfish> The w32codecs package is probably a good place to start.
<squaregoldfish> You may need to get it from the medibuntu repository.
<Udonnome> is there any video player that has buily in codecs?
<squaregoldfish> VLC plays pretty much everything.
<Udonnome> does it have sub?
<squaregoldfish> Don't know.
<geirha> Udonnome: It does.
<Udonnome> ok,will check it
<Udonnome> oen more thing how do i uninstall something from the terminal
<geirha> vlc and mplayer installs with codecs included, and they play virtually any movie file you can throw at them.
<squaregoldfish> Most developers don't include codecs as they're shared across the system. Also there's distribution issues in many cases, particularly with the closed-source ones.
<squaregoldfish> sudo apt-get remove <package>, or sudo apt-get purge <package>. The latter will also remove all config files.
<Udonnome> thank you,again
<geirha> To get codecs for the standard player, you can install the special package ubuntu-restricted-extras. It'll install extra codecs, and also som other non-free stuff like MS truetype fonts and adobe flah.
<geirha> *adobe flash
<Udonnome> i tryied with those codecs but banshee somehow dont use them,and dont wanna play anymedia :(
<squaregoldfish> geirha: Didn't know there was a meta-package for that stuff. Very handy!
<Udonnome> is there gomplayer for linux :)?
<geirha> Never heard of it
<Udonnome> it for win,but i use it from log time,and i was wondering :)
<Udonnome> uh,wired vlc dont wanna run,and mlpayer is missing from the menu
<geirha> mplayer is command-line. You need gnome-mplayer if you want a graphical one that'll also be available from the menu.
<geirha> What do you mean by wired vlc?
<Udonnome> i ment "wired,vlc dont wanna run" :)
<geirha> Oh, "weird"? :)
<Udonnome> ye,sorry for my english :(
<Udonnome> now everything is fine with gnome-mplayer
<Udonnome> and it has subs \o/
<Udonnome> also can someone recomed me good mp3 player,amarok look like win media player,and i dont like it
<geirha> !media
<ubot2> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Udonnome> thank you
<Udonnome> done,thank you alot guys
<Udonnome> !torrent
<ubot2> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<geirha> Hm. That factoid needs updating. Azureus is called Vuze now.
<geirha> If you run Ubuntu Desktop, Transmission will already be installed.
<Udonnome> i have a little bit different ubuntu :)
<Udonnome> !flash
<ubot2> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Udonnome> pf :(
<coalwater> i like using adobe square for flash, the flash in the repo was causing me some problems before, i dont know how good it is now, don't use it any more
<coalwater> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<Udonnome> ok,will check it out,thank you :)
<coalwater> u need to place the file manually in the mozilla plugins folder
<coalwater> mine is located at /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<Adidas> I have PHP 5.3, MySQL 5.1, and apache installed via apt get, but I keep getting ' Call to undefined function mysql_connect()'. Furthermore, when I check phpinfo() the mysql extensions do not show up? How do I get php to recognize the MySQL functions?
<coalwater> u need to install php mysql extention i think
<coalwater> Adidas, try doing apt-get install php5-mysql
<Adidas> That got me past that error thanks
<stolyn> hello people
<coalwater> hi stolyn
<erbun> afternoon everyone!  anyone have any experience with dhcp3?  I have tried to install it and while it created a dhcp3 direcvtory, it did not put any config files or such in it.  Only a fhclient-enter-hooks.d folder.  any thoughts?
<holstein> erbun: maybe start with what you are tying to accomplish... are you making a router appliance?
<geirha> Look for documentation in /usr/share/doc/package-name
<erbun> holstein, trying to experiment with airbase-ng.  but just trying to follow the tut on ubuntus website also jus tto get it configured
<holstein> erbun: feel free and link to the tutorial if you'd like some help with it
<erbun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<holstein> right, but thats for dhcp3
<holstein> what about the bigger picture... why do you need dhcp?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server looks pretty clear
<holstein> whats the issue?
<erbun> basically setting up a wireless AP on a wireless interface, so that when clients try to connect they get assigned an IP.
<erbun> I have no config file located in the position stated by the tut.  I tried just creating one and was still unable to get the app to start
<holstein> what app ??
<holstein> airbase?
<erbun> airbase starts fine.  but when I try to start the dhcp server on the opened interface, ato, thats where Im having problems.
<holstein> erbun: what are the error messages?
<erbun> Im following along to "Hacking Wireless Exposed" which tells me to start the server with the command "dhcpd3 -cf some other stuff here" but I am getting the error "no command dhcpd3 found
<holstein> maybe its a typo
<holstein> type in the terminal dhcp and hit tab
<holstein> id need to read what the -cf flags do
<stlsaint> or read the manpage on it
<erbun> I may be an idiot.  I took the typo thing and removed the 3 from the command it appears to start working.  the -cf flags tell it which config file to load with.  I'm gonna play with it.  THanks for the help man!
<erbun> can't believe i didnt think of that myself haha
<holstein> Dhcpd can be made to use an alternate configuration file with the -cf flag
<holstein> :)
<erbun> holstein, just for info in case someone else stops in with the problem - dchpd3 was removed from Natty archive, and is replaced by a package isc-dhcp.  So it wasn't a typo, just outdateed dhcp server info.  thanks again
<holstein> AH... good to know
<holstein> im using lucid to, so what im finding locally was no help
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-18
<morten77> hmm....
<msdaisy> how can you tell in the terminal whether a file is mounted or not?  This is on a server with no gui BTW.
<morten77> I don't know... but I guess you can allways run "mount" and go from there
<msdaisy> I did. I think I mounted it then I unmounted it. But ls gives the same output for both. So I can't tell whether it was mounted or not.
<mattygee> hey, my wireless hardware switch used to be on by default till I plugged the ethernet cable into my computer.  Now whenever I turn on my computer or it unsuspends I have to manually turn the hardware switch on by pressing f2 twice.  Is there a way to make the wireless onn all the time? cheers
<geirha> mattygee: I don't know, but my first guess would be that the bios is doing this.
<geirha> If I start up my laptop with ethernet cable plugged in, wireless will still be active, so I don't think Ubuntu is doing anything "clever" there.
<Quinto_> I want to use one of my old computers as a server in my LAN. Mainly LAMP to test website stuff, etc. Maybe use it as fileserver too. Now I wonder if I should install Ubuntu-Server or Ubuntu-Desktop. Server seems like the obvious choice, but I thought I might actually take advantage of the comfort a "Windows"-like Interface brings
<Quinto_> I read that installing Unity or Gnome "by hand" later is not that easy
<Quinto_> so I thought maybe install Ubuntu-Desktop although the system will work as server.
<geirha> It's not that hard, but just install the desktop
<Quinto_> it's the main reason I "failed" getting into linux the first time ;) Tried debian, worked nice as LAMP, tried to install KDE, got frustrated after X tries and went back to windows -.-
<geirha> There's mainly only one difference between a server install and a desktop install; what packages they install.
<geirha> You can convert a desktop install to a server install and vice versa just by removing and installing the right set of packages
<Quinto_> ok thanks, I think I'll go with the Desktop then.
<geirha> doing   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   on a server install should get you a desktop just like if you had done the desktop install in the first place
<Quinto_> is there a reason the Server Install is marked as "amd64"? Won't it run on intel?
<geirha> amd was first, so they got to name the architecture. it will work just as fine on an intel 64-bit processor
<Quinto_> ah ok, thanks. confusing way to name it though
<geirha> just like a 32-bit amd processor will run i386 (intel 80386) just fine
<stlsaint> is anybody having update issues after latest apt update?
<thewrath> hello Areckx aeoril and penreturns
<Areckx> sup
<CavemanZipper> hey guys!
<CavemanZipper> Just asking..
<CavemanZipper> Can you access files that are on your hard drive
<CavemanZipper> from Ubuntu
<CavemanZipper> if they were saved in Windows?
<hobgoblin> should be able to - have a look in the file manager - one of the drives in the left pane will probably be the windows drive - click it - it will mount an open
<CavemanZipper> I downloaded some movies, and i want to reboot to Ubuntu, but I don't know if i'll be able to watch em.
<CavemanZipper> cool
<CavemanZipper> i'll give it a shot
<thewrath> hopefully you downloaded them legally
<thewrath> oh didnt realized i missed him
<hobgoblin> they'll be back thewrath - how do I play this film on linux
<penreturns> hello
<thewrath> what film hobgoblin ?
<KRYVYSH> omg, penreturn, are u the penreturn from penreturns.rc.my?
<penreturns> ermmm
<penreturns> yes
<KRYVYSH> your site is awesome. Just saying.
<penreturns> ahaaa thanks man
<hobgoblin> I've no idea thewrath - I've not got an issue - caveman probably wil though :)
<KRYVYSH> welcome :
<KRYVYSH> :) *
<CavemanZipper> hey
<CavemanZipper> so i tried rebooting to ubuntu...
<CavemanZipper> and got a weird black-screen error.
<CavemanZipper> I took a pic.
<cavemanzipper_> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<cavemanzipper_> and a whole bunch of numbers before that
<cavemanzipper_> what does this sound like?
<cavemanzipper_> I Installed Ubuntu from their site's windows installer
<cavemanzipper_> I got a few errors through my downloads
<cavemanzipper_> had to re-isntall the downloader 3 times before it worked
<cavemanzipper_> and now it's crashing and wont start
<cavemanzipper_> helloo
<cavemanzipper_> ??
<holstein> cavemanzipper_: you installed ubuntu from what?
<holstein> WUBI?
<holstein> i would try downloading the iso and burning the CD, and trying it live on the hardware
<Lammerix> hey everyone
<holstein> could be some hardware that the kernel is not supporting
<Lammerix> holstein, I tried to boot ubuntu from cd but booting takes forever
<Lammerix> if that was the quesiton:)
<holstein> i didnt ask a question, but i wouldnt expect it to be "snappy", i would expect to get a good idea of hardware support
<Lammerix> is there anyone who you are speaking with already? if not, tell me your issue
<alchemist9> ???
<Lammerix> anyone using xchat-gnome?
<alchemist9> irssi myself..
<hobgoblin> xchat
<Meridious> xchat here
<Lammerix> beeping on messages?
<Lammerix> okay, found it
<Lammerix> type a msg
<Meridious> NO
<Meridious> II DONT WANT TO
<Meridious> oh wait
<Lammerix> i guess this sound plugin won't work
<Meridious> :0
<Lammerix> okay, so anyone knows how to restore grub after 2 hours playing with it?
<Lammerix> I guess Meridious isn't a beginner, are you?
<Meridious> nope
<Lammerix> do you know how to restore grub?
<hobgoblin> reinstall it Lammerix - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<Lammerix> hobgoblin: it's for 1.99 I guess. I have that one working almost okay. the 2.04beta is gone
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-19
<CavemanZipper> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<CavemanZipper> I see this and a whole bunch of other lines
<CavemanZipper> When I boot up Ubuntu
<CavemanZipper> I downloaded through WUBI on their website,
<CavemanZipper> Any ideas?
<CavemanZipper> Someone suggested loading the iso onto a cd and running it from there
<Unit193> Yeah, don't use wubi.
<Unit193> !burn
<ubot2> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CavemanZipper> will running from the iso be stable?
<anup> ??
<anup> :S
<anup> any one here?
<geirha> depends on how hard your question will be
<anup> okay!
<geirha> :)
<anup> how to install tar.gz file?
<anup> i'm trying terminal and it's kinds tedious to install:S
 * geirha runs like the wind!
<anup> is it a hard question?
 * hobgoblin follows in the slipsream
<geirha> There's no one solution for "installing tar.gz" files
<anup> :Shmm
<Unit193> Unless you know what you're doing, you really shouldn't install that way and just use the repos.
<Unit193> hobgoblin: Andromeda?
<geirha> a tar.gz file is a compressed archive. It could contain anything.
<anup> should i to move that tar file to trash folder?
<anup> it's flash player
<anup> adobe
<anup> sudo apt-get install flashplayer
<anup> how's it?:S
<anup> how to locate directories
<anup> :Si've a billion of queries about ubuntu:D
<hobgoblin> I suspect that the majority will have been asked before ;)
<geirha> You want the flash player for your web browser?  Open the software center, search for flash, install
<anup> i guess that majority 'll keep asking:D
<anup> software centre
<anup> k. trying!
<anup> thank you if it works!:D
<anup> damn! fp was there. now installing. . .
<anup> ty! again. I'm getting suffocation better if i leave out.:D
<geirha> Or possibly star trek voyager
<hobgoblin> blake's 7 ...
<hobgoblin> never admit to knowing blake's 7
<geirha> never heard of it
 * hobgoblin neither
<geirha> ... yes you have
<hobgoblin> :p
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-20
<anonymous1> anyone awake?
<anonymous1> *Triple booting ubuntu12.4 backtrack5(r2?) and linux mint (12) booted up earlier and every grub entry sent me to "busybox"prompt. was finally able to load backtracks recovery mode.. attempted Reconfig Grub option this allowed me to reboot and start BT5 like normal. now when i boot i have no keyboard support..Bt5 loads as its my 1st grub entry. any ideas on how i can get my keyboard to work at grub again? edit grub? by
<anonymous1> also have a PartdMagic , puppy linux, and dsl live cd/usb... if that helps. alas, no ubuntu disc/iso
<Swinx> Hi. I need some help in getting Python3.2 that I installed using altinstall to be able to access the same modules as the default Python2.7 that comes with ubuntu 12.04. Any pointers to any resources would be much appreciated
<coalwater> \q
<coalwater> lol woops
<r4y> I've never run igoogle before and chose the lowest speed. What is the command for finding out how much ram this computer has?, And How do I get back to the page to change igoogle to the proper speed this computer can use?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-21
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with something
<asterismo> my Fn key for volume up/down/mute is setting for the device "Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon 5400 ....]"
<asterismo> but this has no change on the volume of the computer
<asterismo> any ideas how to change the key association?
<jbander1>  
<jbander1> m trying to put a photo on my desktop but it will only go on in icon size and they can't be enlarged without loosing major definition. How can I do it
<jbander1> I want it bigger then a icon size
<jbander1> anyone???
<steevB> heres a random one. for some reason my sound will sometimes not work when I log in. It will usually be fixed when I relog. Any Ideas why this might be happening
<steevB> and how I might fix it
<Puck`> hi everyone (:
<steevB> hola
<Booya2332> ok i suppose im a beginner
<Booya2332> cause i dont have a clue what the people in the main channel are talking abt
<Booya2332> I logged on to Ubuntu 10.04 afet a long time
<Booya2332> and decided to upgrade to 12.04
<Booya2332> I cant seem to find the update on the update manager
<Booya2332> so I downloaded the ISO onto Ubuntu 10.04
<Booya2332> can I extract it from there
<Booya2332> ?
<Puck`> nope
<Booya2332> ok so what are my option
<Booya2332> since i spent 30 mins downloading the 700MB file
<Puck`> open Update Manager and click on reload, I think that option is still there
<Booya2332> Puck : i havent used 10.04 for a while
<Booya2332> Im assuming they are giving me older updates firs
<Booya2332> So can i got to windows and extraxt it t here?
<yeehi> hello bodhi_zazen ! How are you? Do you have a bit of time now?
<vinnie_> hi folks
<vinnie_> Does anyone have an opinion on how safe it is to leave an old PC on 24/7 as a server?
<SkippersBoss> Safe in what way ??
<vinnie_> well am bit of a nueb, but i've managed to get zoneminder workin -its a cctv programme, and if i head off for a week and leave it running i'd be worried about the PC overheating -perhaps catching fire? etc
<SkippersBoss> i do not now what the power output of the machine is. but I and I am sure a lot of users here have had their machines up and running for quite a while
<vinnie_> thanks for that , and i'll do more research on power output, and the fans ect, -  but generally do you think alot of folks here would leave a 'standard' enough machine running for long periods...
<SkippersBoss> i have in the past
<SkippersBoss> some people run mail servers/ or file servers... usually discarded machines just just for a specific purpose. I would clean (remove dust) the inside of the machine. Spent time on the fans and ribs on the processor. If after that the machine doesn't mae any specipic noises / have a nice holiday :-)
<vinnie_> ok, cool -  yeh its a noisy machine alright! Thanks for that!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-22
<Beginner> Hi all
<Beginner> anyone online here?
<geirha> define "online"
<geirha> :/
<sandyd> lol
<alo21> hi all
<philipballew> alo21, hello
<alo21> philipballew: can I ask techniqual question here (about dev)?
<philipballew> You can ask anything here about that kind of stuff, and someone might answer. However, for future reference, dont ask to ask a question as people will probably not say ask away. Id personally just ask and if somebody knows they will answer.
<philipballew> so yeah, ask then wait alo21
<alo21> philipballew: ok
<alo21> how can I test patches on ubuntu?
<philipballew> What kind of patches.
<philipballew> Be more specific?
<alo21> philipballew: how many type of patchere are there?
<philipballew> If someone wants to help they will. I gtg
<s0m3nak3dguy> despite following multiple tutorials for several weeks, I have yet to get my rtl8187 up and running.  Anyone available to help me out?
<tlwsmith> I'm a little new to Ubuntu, so I might be doing this wrong, but here's my problem: I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 onto my mac using the Parallels virtual machine application.  I'm trying to add a few pieces of software from the Ubuntu Software Center (Gimp, Adobe Flash, and Mozilla Thunderbird), but every time I try to download these pieces of software I get an error that says "Failed to download package files - check your Internet connection." 
<Mitchx> Make sure that your vm settings are set to use NAT
<Mitchx> I'm not too familiar with Parallels but I use VMware and that's the option I normally go with.^
<tlwsmith> What is NAT and how would I change to it?
<Mitchx> In VM settings. Also, check out this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698386        - it seems to reference the exact issue you're having
<tlwsmith> Thanks!  I'm gonna try switching to NAT and doing what this threat says
<Mitchx> Happy to help. :)
<Unit193> Not sure how USC handles it, but in synaptic you have to "Reload packages" and terminal you have  sudo apt-get update  to get current ones.
<tlwsmith> I did what the forum said, under the edit menu I selected software sources then picked another source.  Completely fixed the problem.  Thanks again guys!
<Mitchx> So I'm setting up a LAMP stack and trying to install PHP (apt-get install php5-gd), but /var/lib/dpkg/lock is being used. How can I kill the process using it?
<Mitchx> When I try to use sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock     i receive    apt-get  806   root   4uW    REG   8,1 0 262337
<heimdall-xyz> Good lord. For what you need know this?
<Mitchx> I'm trying to install PHP but apt-get is not working. I'm getting an error saying /var/lib/dpkg/lock is in use by another process
<heimdall-xyz> hmm... did you try command ps -x
<heimdall-xyz> "?"
<heimdall-xyz> if it is there, maybe you can kill this process
<Mitchx> Awesome. It's hung up on 806
<heimdall-xyz> SO
<heimdall-xyz> kill 806
<heimdall-xyz> :)
<Mitchx> Didn't work :/
<Mitchx> still running
<heimdall-xyz> you receiving same info?
<Mitchx> yeah
<Mitchx> I'm going to try to restart the server
<heimdall-xyz> I found something, maybe it help.
<heimdall-xyz> http://www.digipedia.pl/usenet/thread/18148/236467/
<Mitchx> Thanks
<Mitchx> I think it was hungup on 806 but was unable to kill it for some reason
<Mitchx> restarting the server fixed it
<heimdall-xyz> nice
<heimdall-xyz> reboot fix almost everything ;)
<Mitchx> lol no kidding
<heimdall-xyz> see ya
<Mitchx> laters
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-23
<drennen> Can I repartition my hdd while on ubuntu?Its not letting me unmount ext4 for editing. which may be stupid, i really dont know.
<drennen> using gparted if it helps
<Unit193> Nope, use a LiveCD.
<drennen> thats all i need, thanks for the info
<philipballew> good job Unit193
<Unit193> ?
<philipballew> on the tech support Unit193
<Unit193> This is a support channel....
<philipballew> and your doing a good job
<Kendo> Can anyone help me with a VPN issue in Mint 13.  VPN was working fine until I booted to recovery mode and repaired packages.
<themacguy> hello
<themacguy> anybody home? :-)
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, DarkwingDuck, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<PriceChild> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bodhizazen> zup PriceChild
<PriceChild> yo
<PriceChild> ban me
<PriceChild> and im not that real pricechild person
<PriceChild> this name was unused so its my right to use it
<bodhizazen> ban you from where ?
<PriceChild> freedom of speech
<PriceChild> here
<PriceChild> kline me i will get high!
<bodhizazen> lol
<PriceChild> do it
<PriceChild> please this is a plea to ban me
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, DarkwingDuck, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<PriceChild> please i am beggin you
<PriceChild> ban me
<PriceChild> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<PriceChild> please staffers please kline me
<IdleOne> This is a little boring now
<PriceChild> ban?
<PriceChild> yay please ban me
<ButterflyOfFire> PriceChild, why are you asking for a ban ?
<PriceChild> it makes me high
<PriceChild> ban me alanbell!
<PriceChild> please i beg yo
<PriceChild> you
<AlanBell> why are you being so childish PriceChild?
<PriceChild> I WANT TO GET BANNED! NOW!
<PriceChild> please
<PriceChild> if you ban me i will be your best friend
<AlanBell> I have got better things to do than chase you round freenode banning you, just grow up and stop it
<PriceChild> ban me then =D
<PriceChild> and i will disconnect i promise if you ban me now
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, DarkwingDuck, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<PriceChild> ban me!
<PriceChild> yay
<PriceChild> ban coming
<PriceChild> yay a ban is coming!
<PriceChild> ban me
<PricceChild> ban me!
<PricceChild> yay
<Myrtti> nah
<Myrtti> I don't ban children
<ntwrk_keith> got a question
<ntwrk_keith> I have 2 shares, one which I want users who are in smbpasswd to be able to access it and another share where I only want 1 specific user to be able to access it
<ntwrk_keith> is there a way to specify this in smb.conf?
<The_Other_Guy> Keith: You may wish to ask this question in #ubuntu as well.
<Mindstar> hey guys
<Mindstar> I have an issue installing the newest version of Ubuntu desktop, where I install from my disk without an issue, but then it boots and gives me a black screen where I can see the mouse
<Mindstar> there is some mention on the monitor prior to the black screen about display incompatibility, so I assume it is driver related, but how can I install drivers if I cannot get to the desktop>
<The_Other_Guy> Mindstar: Boot from a live cd and install drivers from there.
<Mindstar> Ok, getting the right drivers involves what?  Just updating everything as it asks, or doing something more complicated
<escott> !nomodeset | Mindstar you might try this
<ubot2> Mindstar you might try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mindstar> so basically just activate the nomodeset deal?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I would like practice on triaging bugs
<nhandler> alo21: Cool. Have you read the wiki pages about triaging?
<alo21> nhandler: yes
<nhandler> alo21: Any particular type of bugs you want to triage?
<alo21> nhandler: I do not know where start
<nhandler> alo21: I would either pick a type of bug from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ or a package that you are very familiar with
<alo21> nhandler: what do you mean with "type of bug"?
<nhandler> alo21: Look at the table of contents on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/. Anything that is a sub-category of '1. Bug types'
<xworld> hello guys !! I got an HD 1890 p  movie but when i open the movie in vlc the video is were highly jittery and the audio seemed to be plagued with something that seemed to be white noise  (sounds like white noise, but it definitely is not white noise). I was using VLC media player for playback
<nhandler> alo21: Once you start, feel free to poke me if you need the Importance of a bug changed, the status set to Triaged, or any other restricted action. I can also review changes you make to bugs
<alo21> nhandler: ok, thanks
<Ryoshia> I have a question..
<Ryoshia> How would I go about using User Created themes?
<Ryoshia> Because I have been to Gnome Look, the website, found one that I liked, but when I followed the instructions I was told by Ubuntu that I didn't have the permissions necessary to do what I was trying to do
<Unit193> You normally place such themes in ~/.themes and select them using the Appearance manager.
<Ryoshia> that's a hidden directory right?
<Ryoshia> because I thought I've read somewhere that if there's a period before the directory's title that it was considered hidden by the operating system..
<Unit193> Correct, and you may have to create it.
<Ryoshia> now, would that be created in the root, or where would I create that directory, if there is non?
<Unit193> ~/ indicates home, so /home/Ryoshia/.themes for example.
<stlsaint> Unit193: poke
<Unit193> I be here.
<stlsaint> -team please
<Ryoshia> it didn't show up in the appearance manager
<Ryoshia> what I did was took the unpacked folder with all the contents of theme and dropped it ~/.themes to no avail
<Ryoshia> Was intially trying to do this with Gnome-Tweak-Tool, but to no avail as well
<Unit193> What's the link to the theme, and can you ls ~/.themes and paste to pastebin.com?
<stlsaint> +1 on providing the gnome look link
<stlsaint> though he will also need to set the theme permissions
<Unit193> Actually, link to the theme, not the tool. :P
<Ryoshia> the web browser link?
<Ryoshia> sorry ubuntu is still VERY VERY new to me, I'm running Ubuntu now so if Windows 8 turns into crap like it's looking now, I can go to Ubuntu and be at hom
<Unit193> Ah, the link to the gnome-look theme.
<Ryoshia> ok..
<Ryoshia>  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lili-Sakura-?content=148970
<stlsaint> you need to set permissions on the theme
<Unit193> stlsaint: You take it, I've never used gnome-shell. :P
<Ryoshia> how would I go about setting the permissions?
<stlsaint> Unit193: your using gnome-shell?
<stlsaint> lol oops
<stlsaint> Ryoshia: your using gnome-shell
<stlsaint> Unit193: heck neither have i!!
<Ryoshia> yeah I have gnome-shell
<Unit193> Well, technically wouldn't it have to be a Unity theme?
<Unit193> Ah, nevermind.
<Ryoshia> currently I am actually running my Ubuntu on a Gnome-Shell I believe I switched it just about thirty minutes ago
<stlsaint> Ryoshia: what error messages are you getting?
<Ryoshia> well intially I was told That I do not have the permissions to dropp the theme in the specified folder
<Ryoshia> \"/usr/share/gnome-shell/\". is what the user says
<stlsaint> Ryoshia: in terminal enter
<stlsaint> sudo nautilus
<stlsaint> enter password
<stlsaint> then copy over theme
<stlsaint> set permissions same as all other themes in that folder
<stlsaint> logout/login test theme
<Ryoshia> entered sudo nautilus and it brought me to my home window
<stlsaint> Ryoshia: good now navigate to your home folder where the downloaded/extracted theme is
<Ryoshia>  Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<Ryoshia> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<Ryoshia> is what the terminal says
<stlsaint> start from the "File System"
<Ryoshia> alright I'm in the file system dir
<Ryoshia> /home/ryoshia/Downloads is where it was intially downloaded as a temp areay
<Ryoshia> area*
<Ryoshia> found the download/extracted them too by the way XD
<Ryoshia> you still there?
<stlsaint> yea
<stlsaint> Ryoshia: copy over the extracted folder to the themes folder
<Ryoshia> the one within /usr/share directory right?
<stlsaint> whichever the directions say
<Ryoshia> thanks for the help :D
<Ryoshia> actually I didn't even know about the sudo nautilus command either..
<Unit193> Errr.... Better to gksudo since it's a GUI.
<Unit193> !gksu
<ubot2> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alo21> nhandler: could you help me, please? Just for a second
<nhandler> alo21: Sure
<alo21> holstein: I think a bug should be mark as wishlist
<alo21> nhandler: I think a bug should be mark as wishlist
<alo21> nhandler: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/1016983
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1016983 in brasero "Feature requests with "information editing" with audio projects" [Undecided,New]
<alo21> holstein: sorry, i make a mistake
<nhandler> alo21: Yep, but it isn't really related to the Ubuntu packaging. Instead, it is 2 upstream feature requests. I would probably create 2 bug reports on the upstream bug tracker (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=brasero), link them to the LP bug, and mark the Ubuntu bug as invalid
<alo21> holstein: thanks
<alo21> nhandler: thanks
<alo21> nhandler: how can I link to upstream?
<alo21> nhandler: done
<xworld> hai guys , When i ping to google I got this [[[  64 bytes from maa03s05-in-f17.1e100.net (74.125.236.81): icmp_req=1 ttl=56 time=2655 ms ]]] WHAT is it means !! ??
<nhandler> alo21: I'm only seeing one of the bugs reported upstream. Also, I tend to credit the original requestor when forwarding bugs (with a link to the Launchpad bug report). Don't forget to add a comment for the original reporter on LP explaining what you are doing and why you are doing it
<alo21> nhandler: how can I add more than one link on LP?
<nhandler> alo21: Did you report the second bug upstream? If so, what is the bug number?
<alo21> nhandler: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=678682
<ubot2> Gnome bug 678682 in general "Remember previously entered text" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<alo21> nhandler: but I need to complete it
<alo21> nhandler: how can I attach the second upstream's link?
<nhandler> alo21: It doesn't look like you can (I thought they fixed it), but I guess this makes sense as the original bug should have been reported as 2 separate bug reports. You can double check in -bugs, but I would probably close the ubuntu task as invalid/wishlist, add a comment explaining that you have gone ahead and reported the wishlist items upstream so they have a chance of getting implemented (they are not ...
<nhandler> ... ubuntu-specific bugs) and link to the 2 bug reports. You might also encourage them to subscribe to the upstream bugs so that they are notified if/when they are fixed or if there are any questions.
<nhandler> Another solution (that I don't care for) would be to edit this bug report to only be about one issue, link it to upstream, create a new ubuntu bug about the other issue, and then link that upstream. This is stupid IMO since the ubuntu tasks are invalid
<alo21> nhandler: can I comment by myself?
<nhandler> alo21: Yes
<nhandler> alo21: You should also probably subscribe to any bugs you touch
<alo21> nhandler: on Launchpad or on Bug-zilla?
<nhandler> alo21: Both (although you are probably automatically subscribed on bugzilla since you reported it)
<alo21> nhandler: ok thanks
<alo21> nhandler: thank you again, I have to go,  have a nice day
<ntwrk_keith> anyone mind helping me setup wlan0 int through command line
<ntwrk_keith> trying to figure out the WPA2 stuff
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-24
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: wlan through command?
<ntwrk_keith> CLI
<msdaisy> how do you restart a service (in particular the nfs server) in command line?
<msdaisy> I'm typing sudo nfs-kernel-server restart and I get "command not found"
<msdaisy> duh. forgot the 'service'
<Sox> How do I install an earlier kernel? The one that comes with 12.04 doesn't have drivers that support my equipment and I know the earlier kernels did.
<JoseeAntonioR> Sox: You should install a previous version, then.
<Sox> I guess that probably would work best. Do you know where I can find older versions of Ubuntu to download?
<JoseeAntonioR> Sox: sure, http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Sox> Okay, great! One more question:  How do I keep the distro from updating to the newest version.
<JoseeAntonioR> just don't upgrade the version, just the packaged
<JoseeAntonioR> you will be prompted with the option, but don't choose it
<Sox> Okay, so when my distro's auto-update tries to update the version, I'll deselect it and just let it update the various packages, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<Sox> Thanks a lot. Have a good one!
<JoseeAntonioR> you too!
<alo21> ji all
<alo21> hi*
<alo21> can someone help me just for a while, please?
<drsa2> hello
<drsa2> i was using ubuntu 10.10
<drsa2> i use whole 320 gb hard disc for ubuntu
<drsa2> i would like to upgrade 10.10 to 12.04
<geirha> ouch
<geirha> If you had 10.04, you could've upgraded directly to 12.04
<drsa2> my question is am i able to partition ubuntu as in windows
<geirha> but from 10.10 you have to upgrade to 11.04, then 11.10, then 12.04
<drsa2> like c drive and d drive so on
<drsa2> no i downloded 12.04 from the forum
<geirha> You want to install 12.04 alongside 10.10?
<drsa2> no
<drsa2> you know in windows we got c drive  we install OS
<geirha> you can split your system into multiple partitions, yes, but there's no c: d: etc. Instead you assign them directories
<drsa2> ya
<drsa2> how do i do
<drsa2> that
<StarChild_> Hi everyone. I have a problem
<geirha> what's the goal here?
<drsa2> after making directories if i upgrade from my current os to 12.04 will i loose data
<geirha> a common setup is to have a smaller partition (15-30GB) for /, the rest for /home
<geirha> drsa2: If you upgrade, no. If you install, yes
<geirha> So it sounds like you want /home on a separate partition
<StarChild_> When I install Ubuntu server 12.04 with lvm encrypted partitions I cant use GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub. It's working great without the encryption
<StarChild_> why?
<drsa2> ok then you know if i do /home in a seperate partition am i able to update os with out loosing the data
<drsa2> update / install
<geirha> drsa2: You'll be able to install the new os over the old without wiping your homedir
<StarChild_>  /boot isn't encrypted, so I dont understand why this shouldn't work? (I have run update-grub)
<drsa2> ok i need that
<geirha> !movehome
<drsa2> i use tomboy notes alot
<ubot2> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<drsa2> and my photos and other libreries
<geirha> StarChild_: Not my area of expertice, but I'd also expect that to work regardless of encryption
<geirha> drsa2: And your photos and music etc, are stored somewhere under your homedir, right?
<StarChild_> yeah, I ripped my hear off until I found that a clean install with encrypted trough the installation program was the problem, and exactly the same installation procedure but without encryption dosn't work.
<geirha> drsa2: Try following that guide. Ask in here, if anything is unclear
<StarChild_> And I cant find anyone with the same problem when I google it, maybe I cant google..
<drsa2> s
<StarChild_> sorry, "without encryption it works"
<poltu> Hi
<poltu> i am some geting problem with my usb device
<poltu> any body can help me?
<poltu> USB pendrive is not working in my ubuntu 12.04
<StarChild_> poltu: what does it say then?
<poltu> nothing
<poltu> no respond
<StarChild_> fat32 pendrive on a Ubuntu desktop edition machine?
<poltu> ntfs MSI netbook U270
<StarChild_> and it's not a virtual mashine?
<poltu> dawonload vartual usb analyzer
<poltu> what can i do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<geirha> does it work on other machines/operating systems?
<poltu> yes work it
<geirha> If it has ntfs, the most likely reason for it to fail is that it was not properly unmounted, i.e. forgetting to do "safely remove usb"
<geirha> Only windows can deal with that since ntfs is a proprietary filesystem
<poltu> ok
<poltu> than
<geirha> so, if you have a windows system available, plug it in there, do a filesystem check on it, then choose to "safely remove"
<geirha> see if it works on your Ubuntu system after that
<poltu> not working
<poltu> windows dedect and working but ubuntu not working what hapend i dont know?
<StarChild_> is it working in ubuntu if you format it to fat32?
<poltu> i do this
<poltu> when i insart pendrive just few second blink than off no respond?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> can someone says me where all config file in thesource are?
<s-fox> Hi :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-17
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i have a question
<asterismo> does anybody uses ubuntu-tablet?
<asterismo> or irc channel for that?
<asterismo> anyone?
<asterismo> does anyone knows what apps are available in development version of ubuntu tablet?
<asterismo> is there any music/video player? email client? and that kind of apps?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-18
<holstein> asterismo: what ubuntu tablet?
<holstein> !tablet | asterismo
<ubot93> asterismo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<holstein> asterismo: whats available is development versions.. i would *not* move to it to use any of those applications
<scottomacd> I am trying to install drivers for D-Link DGE-530T on Ubuntu 12.10.  Do understand the instructions newbie needs help
<scottomacd> don't no do
<holstein> scottomacd: well, ideally, it would be up to dlink to provide that information... but since that is not likely, what chipset are you running?
<Unit193> And does it not work right now?
<scottomacd> It says it is a Gigabit PCI adapter
<holstein> scottomacd: what says what?
<scottomacd> The box says Gigabit PCI adapter
<Unit193> What happens when you plug it into the PC?
<scottomacd> the card works but with the default drivers I am not getting  any high speed I can go up to 25MPS but I am stuck at under 10
<holstein> scottomacd: unless the box says "supports linux", you can put that away
<holstein> scottomacd: that might be the best that the linux driver can do for you..
<scottomacd> it came with linux drivers and I have downloaded the latest files and have them on my desktop
<Unit193> What's the speed of the router and your internet?
<holstein> scottomacd: how are you determining the speed of the card?
<scottomacd> Internet is 20 MPBS I am running the speed test on the videotron test page. In windows I am at 18 MBPS and with Ubuntu 8-9 MBPS
<holstein> run a test locally
<holstein> decide *just* how improtant this is.. i mean, you have support, and "magically". you just plugged it in, and it worked
<holstein> otherwise, the drivers you download will have instructions.. if you need help with those, you can share that information
<scottomacd> That is exactly my issue. The instructions are a bit beyond my Ubuntu level. This is what is says to do.
<holstein> !pastebin | scottomacd
<ubot93> scottomacd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> also, keep in mind, this doesnt have to work with your current version of the linux kernel or with ubuntu
<holstein> i would just leave it alone, until it gets to be an issue
<scottomacd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775860/
<holstein> so "kernel source tree (supported versions 2.4.x or 2.6.x" that is *not* what you have
<holstein> so, you can ask them for a current driver, or use it as-is, or try the driver you have that is not made for the kernel you have.. or, return the device if you still have the reciept
<scottomacd> OK. See that is exactly why I needed your expertise. Like you said it is working just not high speed. Thanks very much for the help.
<holstein> scottomacd: sure.. and, the driver *might* work with your kernel.. but i wouldnt assume it
<scottomacd> I am still learning the install part of linux so I will stay status quo so I don't screw anything up
<scottomacd> Thanks again.
<holstein> sure.. good luck
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-19
<newuserubuntu> hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-20
<new_> hi is somebody here ?
<fr33r1d3> yes
<new_> Hi I have a question, I would like to put my ubuntu with all the current files that I have into a cd so I can use it in another computer by just inserting the cd, can someone tell me if there is anyways to do this?
<new_> I would like to put all my ubuntu into a cd so i can use it in another computer
<new_> so you have anny idea on how to do it
<fr33r1d3> Check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<fr33r1d3> or this: http://customizeubuntu.com/
<new_> thanks
<c-toast> Hi! I'm having a miserable time with an HP Win8 computer and Ubuntu 13. I installed a side by side and it refuses to dual boot. I disabled the Secure Boot, shut down and by sheer chance I hit the right combination of 'enter's in the UEFI to boot into Ubuntu - Finally. But it's still not dual booting without a ton of dancing around in the BIOS. I don't even know if this makes any sense. How can I make this a simple dual boot?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-21
<ozysimpson> I am new to ubuntu so please excuse my question, I have a hardware raid 1 on a 250G disk, I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS, installation goes smoothly and comes back with message saying ubuntu has installed sucessfully but after reboot i cant see grub the machine goes into what is called a black screen with curser blinking could some please help me here
<holstein> ozysimpson: does the live cd boot ok?
<holstein> wilee-nilee: i do what i can :)
<wilee-nilee> Yes you do, and a fine job.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: im just tring to keep up with you. you are great in there...
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Lol, as long as I have actually had the problem, otherwise I have to scour the web.
<newuser> Hi
<newuser> I am planning to settle down on  stable linux laptop system which will help me get more comfortable with linux from sys admin/LAMP (P as in Perl) perspective+be user friendly enough for my wife to use for general computing requirement
<newuser> Anyone here uses Ubuntu 12.04 for professional web/scripting development?
<newuser> Kindly let me know.
<newuser> I ran it off the USB, and man is one slick looking OS....Contrary to what I read, Unity is quite user friendly
<Penyulap> I have ubuntu server 12 I think on one computer, and I talk from this main ubuntu computer, I use ssh on the command line to talk to use commands onthe server, I want to add a small file, I am pretty much sortof beginner with command line, i use it some, but what of a text editor that I can dump text into, so it comes out as a file over the other end ?
<Penyulap> i think i will ask in server instead
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-23
<banaan> File access rights question, trying to sync data from pc to networkdrive: Somehow unison is able to create (hidden) files on my synology, but unable to access them: sync ends with access denied error. What do I do wrong here?
